# SMF May 2021 Challenge - One Pot Wonder



## amd (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to the *May 2021 SMF Soap Challenge*. This month’s challenge is the *One Pot Wonder.*

The One Pot Wonder technique is simple, quick, and forgiving enough for even new soapmakers to enjoy and create. The “One Pot Wonder” was inspired by a technique done by Tania of Soapish. It requires layering all the colored soap in one pot, then pouring it in the mold in a particular way to create feathering between the layers.

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.

SMF Challenge General Rules

1. To enter you must have been a SMF member for at least one month and have a minimum of 50 posts at the time the Challenge is posted (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

* * * *

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

The entry thread will open on May 22, 2021 at 11:00 pm GMT (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

After the closing date on May 28, 2021 at 11:59 pm GMT the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from May 29-31, 2021 and the winner will be announced on June 1, 2021 (or after all votes are received, whichever comes first).. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.

Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.

All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

* * * *

*SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE May 2021 CHALLENGE*

The One Pot Wonder is essentially an in the mold swirl. You will separate your batter into colors, pour each color fully down the side of the main pot in the same location. Your mold will be tilted at an extreme angle during pouring. You will then pour your soap slowly along the wall of your mold, passing back and forth at the same rate. As your mold fills, you may adjust the angle of your mold. Please see the video linked below to show how the One Pot Wonder is poured.

1. You may use any loaf mold.

2. You must must use a minimum of three colours (you can use many more if you so desire)

3. Your entry will have two photos. The first of at least two bars from your batch, and the second of your main pot before pouring.

*HELPFUL TIPS:*

1. Choose a well behaving fragrance oil which will remain at a steady/predictable trace for the duration of the pour.

2. A light to medium trace appears to work best for this technique.

3. It is better to start with an extreme angle on the mold and adjust as you pour, so having multiple options for reducing the angle is very handy.

4. It is better to use a main pot that has a pour spout. (See my examples below where I didn’t use a pour spout)

5. The pour locations into your main pot will affect how the colors layer into the mold. The color that you want to be on top of the soap bar should be the first color into your main pot. Also consider where the soap layers lie in relation to your pour spout on your main pot.

* * * *

Tree Marie video (skip to 9:30 if you don't want to watch all the soap mixing)



Soap Challenge Club for inspo photos One Pot Wonder Winners

And here are a few soaps I have made with this technique. A few things to note about my pours: my main pot does not have a pour spout, so I found it very difficult to control the wall pour along the mold. I also used a very low (or no) angle when I started my pours.






The blue soap was my first attempt without any angle on the mold. I would not consider this an entry, but I did want to show the importance of getting the angle in the pour.





The pink and black soap was my second try, this time with the mold angled (I used a 7/8” board to angle one side of my mold) but I didn’t line up my pour location very well with how the colors were layered in the bowl. I poured out of the bowl in the same place that I poured into the bowl…





The pink and brown soap was my final try. I used the same low angle, but this time pouring out of the bowl from about a quarter turn from where I poured into the bowl (like the video above). You can see how not having enough angle at the beginning causes the last bit of the pour to go wonky on you if you have no further adjusting options.

As usual, I had planned to make a few more attempts with what I learned from first attempts [slow learner that I am], but life happened and I ran out of time. I may play alongside of you without entering of course, to see if I can get better results. I’m a bit obsessed with this design at the moment


----------



## amd (May 3, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1.
2.


----------



## peachymoon (May 3, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2.


----------



## dibbles (May 3, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot


----------



## AliOop (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!


----------



## AliOop (May 4, 2021)

Already thinking about a possible technique trick. Just like we tape pipettes onto the spouts of our squeeze bottles, has anyone tried adding a longer pour spout onto their bigger pitcher? I was thinking of cutting open a slender plastic bottle (i.e., in half lengthwise) for this purpose, and taping it on to the short pour spout of my larger pitcher.

The other thought was to cut off the bottom of a plastic water bottle. Then push the short pour spout into the bottom of the bottle, and tape it on. This would create a longer spout with a narrower opening for better pouring control.

Whaddya think?


----------



## Tara_H (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!


----------



## Tara_H (May 4, 2021)

Are we allowed to use embeds? There are two different designs for this that I've been musing on, and they each require one embed...


----------



## Vicki C (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun...


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try!  
7.


----------



## maxine289 (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _*was*_ going to sit this one out...
9.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 4, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _*was*_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results.  I will carve out time this month!


----------



## amd (May 4, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Are we allowed to use embeds? There are two different designs for this that I've been musing on, and they each require one embed...


How do you mean? Like placing a column embed in the soap while pouring? If that's the case, I'm thinking that pushing the embed into the soap, or even placing it mid-pour, is going to disrupt the pattern of the pour. I'm going to follow the lead of the Soap Challenge Club and say no column embeds, but if you want to place an embed on top of the soap, or on the soap face after cut you can - but if you add to the soap face after cut, one of your entry photos should include bars without the embed so we can see the full technique.


----------



## Tara_H (May 4, 2021)

amd said:


> How do you mean? Like placing a column embed in the soap while pouring? If that's the case, I'm thinking that pushing the embed into the soap, or even placing it mid-pour, is going to disrupt the pattern of the pour. I'm going to follow the lead of the Soap Challenge Club and say no column embeds, but if you want to place an embed on top of the soap, or on the soap face after cut you can - but if you add to the soap face after cut, one of your entry photos should include bars without the embed so we can see the full technique.


Ok fair enough! I'll PM you what I was thinking just to clearly avoid confusion.


----------



## Babyshoes (May 4, 2021)

Just to clarify, can the third colour be uncoloured soap? I think sometimes it makes a nice foil for very intense, vibrant colours...


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _*was*_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 4, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _*was*_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12.


----------



## glendam (May 5, 2021)

My two pieces of advice after doing this for Amy’s challenge are:  1. to choose a narrow pouring jug instead of a wide one (it allows for better feathering effect), and 2. be mindful of the size of the mold (amount of soap), as it can get heavy at the beginning of the pour.  (Don’t attempt to fill a 5 lb mold for example, unless you can muster the strength)
it is a fun technique, I had a fragrance that riced a little after pouring all layers,  and I couldn’t stir the ricing out without destroying the pattern, but other than that it was a cool technique.


----------



## Catscankim (May 5, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 5, 2021)

Sign up list:
(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in!  It's been a while since I did a challenge


----------



## mommycarlson (May 5, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 5, 2021)

glendam said:


> My two pieces of advice after doing this for Amy’s challenge are:  1. to choose a narrow pouring jug instead of a wide one (it allows for better feathering effect), and 2. be mindful of the size of the mold (amount of soap), as it can get heavy at the beginning of the pour.  (Don’t attempt to fill a 5 lb mold for example, unless you can muster the strength)
> it is a fun technique, I had a fragrance that riced a little after pouring all layers,  and I couldn’t stir the ricing out without destroying the pattern, but other than that it was a cool technique.


Are you not going to participate? I've attempted this design a few times. Considering buying a tall and skinny mold for this. Do you think it's necessary, or is a standard mold sufficient?


----------



## VikingChick (May 5, 2021)

Man! I only have 46 posts so can’t participate. Guess I need to become more talkative!  I’m still going to try this on my own.


----------



## Stephd31 (May 5, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16.


----------



## dibbles (May 5, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Are you not going to participate? I've attempted this design a few times. Considering buying a tall and skinny mold for this. Do you think it's necessary, or is a standard mold sufficient?


A standard mold works well for this technique. Here is a picture of the soap made by Tania of Soapish, which inspired this technique and is not in a T&S mold.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 5, 2021)

dibbles said:


> A standard mold works well for this technique. Here is a picture of the soap made by Tania of Soapish, which inspired this technique and is not in a T&S mold.
> View attachment 56977


Thank you for your input, @dibbles. I woke up at 4 AM and all I could think about was choosing colors for this soap. I finally got out of bed at 4:53 AM and...well, as you can see, here I am. 

I really want to make a "two and done": one with feathery lines, and one with more defined/thicker lines. My plan it to use my slower-tracing recipe for the former and faster-tracing for the latter. 

One last tip I learned is to make more batter than your mold will need. Why? I think the term is "fluid dynamics": how liquid matter moves. As you pour, you want the fluid in the pouring container to push the batter into the mold, particularly as you eventually remove your object you set under the mold to tilt it at an angle. Otherwise, if you measure exactly for your mold capacity, you'll likely end up scraping batter out as you near the capacity of the mold.


----------



## SPowers (May 5, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.


----------



## KimW (May 5, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> Man! I only have 46 posts so can’t participate. Guess I need to become more talkative!  I’m still going to try this on my own.


And you can still post your photos here on the announcement thread - which I hope you do!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 5, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you for your input, @dibbles. I woke up at 4 AM and all I could think about was choosing colors for this soap. I finally got out of bed at 4:53 AM and...well, as you can see, here I am.


LOL!  I couldn't get to sleep last for thinking of colours for this soap.


----------



## glendam (May 5, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Are you not going to participate? I've attempted this design a few times. Considering buying a tall and skinny mold for this. Do you think it's necessary, or is a standard mold sufficient?


I don’t think I will get to participate. :-(  May is beginning to look like a busy month!  I did both of my attempts for Amy’s challenge in a tall and skinny mold as they recommended it then (it allows for the color layers to be more distinct).  However I have seen versions done in a loaf mold and they looked cool as well.  I have done tall and skinny molds with the end piece of a narrow cardboard box, you may want to try that first (it needs to be lined though).


----------



## AliOop (May 5, 2021)

glendam said:


> I have done tall and skinny molds with the end piece of a narrow cardboard box, you may want to try that first (it needs to be lined though).


I made my first T&S mold out of the bottom of a cereal box (or maybe a cracker box? We generally don't have boxed cereal around). It was a lot of work, but I wanted to see if I would use it enough to justify purchasing one. I did, and now my Nurture T&S mold is one of my favorites.


----------



## gladysjones (May 5, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge


----------



## glendam (May 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I made my first T&S mold out of the bottom of a cereal box (or maybe a cracker box? We generally don't have boxed cereal around). It was a lot of work, but I wanted to see if I would use it enough to justify purchasing one. I did, and now my Nurture T&S mold is one of my favorites.


Agreed! I use anytime I am putting elaborate embeds, so they don’t make holding the soap awkward


----------



## violets2217 (May 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I did, and now my Nurture T&S mold is one of my favorites


Do you have the wooden mold and if so do the holes in the bottom really help with removing the loaf? I’ve been wanting to make a tall & skinny mold. Just trying to figure out what dimensions I want. It seems not one T&S mold is the same dimensions. I think I’m going to try one tomorrow that’s 2.5” x 4” and 10.5” or 11” long like the NS mold. It will give me an excuse to try this soap challenge out!  Like I need an excuse!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 6, 2021)

Finished!  When is the entry thread up? LOL

After i put it in the oven I used a knife from the sink to cut an orange to eat.  It tasted like fragrance oil.


----------



## KimW (May 6, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Finished!  When is the entry thread up? LOL
> 
> After i put it in the oven I used a knife from the sink to cut an orange to eat.  It tasted like fragrance oil.


Ok so, not "haha" on the cutting of the orange experience...


----------



## AliOop (May 6, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Do you have the wooden mold and if so do the holes in the bottom really help with removing the loaf? I’ve been wanting to make a tall & skinny mold. Just trying to figure out what dimensions I want. It seems not one T&S mold is the same dimensions. I think I’m going to try one tomorrow that’s 2.5” x 4” and 10.5” or 11” long like the NS mold. It will give me an excuse to try this soap challenge out!  Like I need an excuse!


Yes, there have been times when the holes in the bottom have really helped. This Challenge will probably be one of them, since the liner for this mold doesn't have a "lip" to cover the edge and prevent soap from slipping in between the mold and the liner. That is problematic when pouring down the wall for things like the T&S Shimmy, and the One Pot Wonder, among others. It's the only drawback of this mold! But all that to say, when soap DOES slip down between the liner and the side of the mold, it can cause the liner to stick to the mold. That's when the release holes at the bottom do help (along with the careful insertion of a butter knife between the liner and the mold).


----------



## Ford (May 6, 2021)

Had you tried a piece of tape. 3/4 inch blue should do.  along the edge. To cover gap, between liner and box?? Take off after pouring is done?


----------



## sabnazzy (May 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ok so, not "haha" on the cutting of the orange experience...


the soap challenge for May is already taking regirstraions but it's not a feather pour and it's done in a slab mold not tall and skinny,its the column pour ladies.


----------



## glendam (May 6, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> the soap challenge for May is already taking regirstraions but it's not a feather pour and it's done in a slab mold not tall and skinny,its the column pour ladies.


Hi! This is a separate challenge from this forum, not related to the one from the soapchallengeclub.com for which there is a private Facebook group for discussions


----------



## Babyshoes (May 6, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> the soap challenge for May is already taking regirstraions but it's not a feather pour and it's done in a slab mold not tall and skinny,its the column pour ladies.


I think you're a bit confused here. I suggest you go back to the start of this thread and read from the beginning. This challenge is only for this forum.


----------



## earlene (May 6, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> the soap challenge for May is already taking regirstraions but it's not a feather pour and it's done in a slab mold not tall and skinny,its the column pour ladies.


I think this is the second time you have confused SMF's monthly challenges with another group.  The SCC one is not affiliated with SoapMakingForum.

THIS thread is about the SMF challenge for this forum.

ETA: Yes, @sabnazzy , the same thing happened in April when you posted on that thread.  Perhaps you did not notice the responses last month where explained then as well.


----------



## Cheeky Goat (May 6, 2021)

amd said:


> How do you mean? Like placing a column embed in the soap while pouring? If that's the case, I'm thinking that pushing the embed into the soap, or even placing it mid-pour, is going to disrupt the pattern of the pour. I'm going to follow the lead of the Soap Challenge Club and say no column embeds, but if you want to place an embed on top of the soap, or on the soap face after cut you can - but if you add to the soap face after cut, one of your entry photos should include bars without the embed so we can see the full technique.



I’ve done quite a few of these with embeds, and it is possible to do it without totally disrupting, but it does change the flow some. I love this technique, I’m excited to see everyone’s goes at it.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 6, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Finished!  When is the entry thread up? LOL
> 
> After i put it in the oven I used a knife from the sink to cut an orange to eat.  It tasted like fragrance oil.


The following story has nothing to do with soap or fragrance oils, but it's a good story. Years ago I had an impromptu get-together with a friends at my house and thought I'd whip up some brownies from scratch. I bake a LOT and kept extra bags of flour in a pantry we had (we've since moved) above our washer/dryer. Made the brownies and served them to my friends. It tasted like soap!

Weird. The next day, because I couldn't figure out why they tasted like soap, and I was determined to crack the case of the soap-tasting brownies, I made a second batch. That, too, tasted like soap! Perplexed. So perplexed. Soooooo perplexed. A few days after that I used the flour for something else and when I opened the canister (I had poured the bag of flour into a large glass container that I kept in my kitchen pantry) it smelled like soap! It was the flour! Walked over to the pantry where I had gotten the bag of flour a few days prior to make the brownies and realized that I had a big box of fabric softener dryer sheets next to where I had stored my flour. The flour had absorbed the dryer sheets fragrance!


----------



## Guspuppy (May 6, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!


----------



## Vicki C (May 6, 2021)

Hey all, I don’t have a tall and skinny mold, but I fashioned one today by wrapping some cardboard in plastic wrap and then cutting a piece of plastic and a piece of silicone to create a flat side.



I made my challenge soap today and I think it worked. Probably a little leaked but overall it was a success and cheaper than buying another mold.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 6, 2021)

Completed my first attempt. We shall see. Took a few risks with my colors.

Ended up buying a T&S mold. I haven't bought a mold in a very long time--hope my other molds don't get jealous. I want to see how this technique looks in a taller mold, so I'll hold off on another attempt until that arrives.


----------



## Catscankim (May 7, 2021)

I made an attempt, the swirl was "ok" but I hate the colors that I used.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 7, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I made an attempt, the swirl was "ok" but I hate the colors that I used.


Was I supposed to use a tall and skinny?  Shall I do it again?


----------



## Tara_H (May 7, 2021)

@KiwiMoose I think it's allowed to do it in whatever shapes mould but people tend to use t&s because it gives a nice result.


----------



## Vicki C (May 7, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Was I supposed to use a tall and skinny?  Shall I do it again?


No not at all I’m sure yours is perfect! I got insecure looking at all the entries from Amy Warden’s challenge so I decided to try to make one.



The_Phoenix said:


> Ended up buying a T&S mold. I haven't bought a mold in a very long time--hope my other molds don't get jealous. I want to see how this technique looks in a taller mold, so I'll hold off on another attempt until that arrives.


haha yeah especially seeing how it’s a “tall and skinny” mold. Hopefully the other molds won’t gang up and sabotage it.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 7, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Was I supposed to use a tall and skinny?  Shall I do it again?


I haven't cut my soap yet, but what I've experienced is that with a standard mold, you don't get as many layers. Also, the layers, I believe, "build" differently than in a standard mold. This is such a weird pouring technique. When you start pouring, you're sure that you screwed it up and that there won't be any layers because of how the colors first start to leave the container. And then, by some funky miracle, all of the colors start to meander towards the spout and create that cool stripey effect.


----------



## violets2217 (May 7, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 7, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> No not at all I’m sure yours is perfect! I got insecure looking at all the entries from Amy Warden’s challenge so I decided to try to make one.


Me, too, kinda. Comparing the two (standard vs. t&s), the effect in the t&s just looks nicer. I've wanted a t&s mold anyway because I've had a design idea in mind and my standard mold ain't cutting it.

Sorry, 9-bar standard mold! I still love you! You were my first-born and I'll always treasure your importance to me as a beginner soap-maker.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 7, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!


----------



## peachymoon (May 7, 2021)

I made my first attempt a couple of days ago and hit a few bumps. First, I poured the colors in the opposite order I had planned, even though I wrote myself a note about it on the recipe printout.  I think I chose a good recipe and FO, it was slow-moving and I had plenty of time to work. (Wish I'd used that recipe for the Lollipop Swirl!) But anyhow, when I was done pouring and went to move the mold into the oven, I remembered I needed the oven to make salmon at night and just popped it into the toaster oven, which doesn't keep it nearly as warm, so I don't believe it gelled.  The colors looked sorta dull when I unmolded it, AND I think I unmolded it too soon. The structure was fine, but I realized it was super soft. Haven't cut into it yet, but I guess if anything, it was a nice practice run.

Also, after reading the new comments about T&S molds..  I also didn't realize this works best with a T&S mold. I don't know how that didn't occur to me. I have the basic little long loaf mold that makes square soaps. Hopefully it's cute anyway! I feel like the ones I've seen that don't go perfectly are still so beautiful. ^^ Can't wait to see people's attempts!


----------



## Vicki C (May 7, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> First, I poured the colors in the opposite order I had planned, even though I wrote myself a note about it on the recipe printout.


I created a storyboard for myself to plan the order for pouring and then realized I got the order completely backwards. I guess you have to remember “the last shall be first” for planning the pour.


----------



## peachymoon (May 7, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I created a storyboard for myself to plan the order for pouring and then realized I got the order completely backwards. I guess you have to remember “the last shall be first” for planning the pour.


That’s the note I wrote myself! Lol. I think next time I just have to write the names of the colors in the order I need to pour them. In the moment, I was too focused on other parts of the process to realize my mistake. >.<


----------



## Tara_H (May 7, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> I don't believe it gelled.  The colors looked sorta dull when I unmolded it, AND I think I unmolded it too soon. The structure was fine, but I realized it was super soft. Haven't cut into it yet


You could probably still CPOP it at this stage then, especially if you haven't even cut it yet.


----------



## earlene (May 7, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22.


Hoping the therapy sessions on my Right hand help me figure out how painlessly & safely adapt to playing a supportive role in all my activities, including making soap.  At least for the duration.  I did not anticipate how restrictive this surgery was going to be on my ADLs - Activities of Daily Life!  The drawback of not having worked in Orthopedics.

Maybe a wonky hand will turn out to be an advantage with this pour, though.


----------



## amd (May 7, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Was I supposed to use a tall and skinny? Shall I do it again?


To clarify: Entries in a regular loaf mold are accepted.

I'm hoping to find a bit of time this weekend to play with this technique again in both a T&S mold and a regular mold.


----------



## peachymoon (May 7, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> You could probably still CPOP it at this stage then, especially if you haven't even cut it yet.


Aw, I wish I knew this! I unmolded it yesterday and it’s at my boyfriend’s house. How does that work? Would I have to put it back in the mold?


----------



## violets2217 (May 7, 2021)

So got my T&S molds made yesterday. And tried my first attempt. My soap batter was perfect the whole pour. I was so excited! I ended up adding one more color at the last minute & I’m glad I did. It somehow evened it out. This was a fun pour to watch going in the mold! The layers/ lines were so hypnotic watching I had to remind myself to focus on my pouring! Gonna try one more batch just because I made two molds and really liked this pour. When I was making the molds, I was holding a end piece in my hand and really liked the feel of the tall & skinny size for a bar of soap. I think I’m gonna like these molds.


----------



## Ladka (May 7, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 7, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> it’s at my boyfriend’s house. How does that work? Would I have to put it back in the mold?


No. _He_ puts it back into the mould .

On a serious note, after cutting, the regular cure starts (water evaporation). Late gelling becomes increasingly difficult when less water is available. So it might well be that you get gel inside, but not at the edges (kind of partial gel, but not due to varying temperature, but water content across the bar). It's similar to what I've seen in my soap dough tweaks with late emergency CPOP (bottom right photo, most distinctive at the top middle sample).
tl;dr: Will the soaps turn into what you expected? Most likely not. Still worth a try anyway? Probably. Putting it back into the mould limits additional evaporation during CPOP – not a bad idea, but this could be achieved by other means too.


----------



## DKing (May 8, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!


----------



## gardengeek (May 8, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!
24. Gardengeek - jumping in to the mix


----------



## Guspuppy (May 8, 2021)

what happens when you pour WAY to thin!
It is supposed to be beach scene: sand, waves, foam. I guess it's a storm though and all the sand is being thrown about by the waves!


----------



## Tara_H (May 8, 2021)

I was hoping to be one and done on my entry this month, but it's not to be! Today's attempt was too thin and I'm not happy with it (although saving it for backup just in case!) I'll try the identical design again tomorrow and hopefully will have the patience to wait for a thick enough trace!


----------



## violets2217 (May 8, 2021)

So i gave it 2 tries, pretty happy with both. I think the first was a bit too thin and towards the end the pour went sideways. Not enough tilt of the mold and batter in my pot to pull it off. I think the second try will be my entry, but they both are so pretty! This was a pretty fun challenge!


----------



## Babyshoes (May 8, 2021)

Lisa at I Dream in Soap has just posted a video on this technique. I wonder if it's a coincidence or if she's a lurker here?


----------



## peachymoon (May 8, 2021)

So, here’s my first try! I’ve already planned a second attempt, so I decided this isn’t gonna be my entry. I think it went pretty well, considering I poured the colors backwards and couldn’t CPOP, lol. 

The black batter definitely thickened up quicker than the others, and that’s evident in the cut. The rest came out more feathery than I expected, but I like it!

Pre-pandemic, I’d been playing D&D every week for 3 years with the same group of friends. When I first started learning about soaps, I drew soaps inspired by the different classes in the game that I hope to make someday. The inspiration for this was the Warlock spell, Eldritch Blast. I used White Tea & Pear FO from Nurture Soap, it behaved perfectly and it smells so crisp, fruity, and clean.


----------



## dibbles (May 8, 2021)

@peachymoon you got the best of both worlds. The bottom has such fine, feathery swirls and the top has the unusual patterning that results from thicker batter which I love. So so pretty!


----------



## Vicki C (May 8, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> what happens when you pour WAY to thin!
> It is supposed to be beach scene: sand, waves, foam. I guess it's a storm though and all the sand is being thrown about by the waves!
> 
> View attachment 57047


Wow, this is beautiful. Love your colors.


----------



## KimW (May 8, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> what happens when you pour WAY to thin!
> It is supposed to be beach scene: sand, waves, foam. I guess it's a storm though and all the sand is being thrown about by the waves!
> 
> View attachment 57047


Sorry it didn't work out as planned, but oh, I just love the result!


----------



## Guspuppy (May 8, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Wow, this is beautiful. Love your colors.





KimW said:


> Sorry it didn't work out as planned, but oh, I just love the result!



Thank you both! I do like how it came out, too!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 9, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Was I supposed to use a tall and skinny?  Shall I do it again?


I dodnt use T&S either. the poured looked like it was doing what its supposed to do but we will see tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 9, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> So, here’s my first try! I’ve already planned a second attempt, so I decided this isn’t gonna be my entry. I think it went pretty well, considering I poured the colors backwards and couldn’t CPOP, lol.
> 
> The black batter definitely thickened up quicker than the others, and that’s evident in the cut. The rest came out more feathery than I expected, but I like it!
> 
> Pre-pandemic, I’d been playing D&D every week for 3 years with the same group of friends. When I first started learning about soaps, I drew soaps inspired by the different classes in the game that I hope to make someday. The inspiration for this was the Warlock spell, Eldritch Blast. I used White Tea & Pear FO from Nurture Soap, it behaved perfectly and it smells so crisp, fruity, and clean.


Im Old School D&D. The
original founder (Dave Arneson) used to play with my brother and me in our basement. Everything was written in a 3 ring binder. Theres a film out called secrets of blackmoor. My brother and friends and dave are on the cover image.


----------



## zanzalawi (May 9, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!
24. Gardengeek - jumping in to the mix 
25. Zanzalawi - about time i did another challenge


----------



## Tara_H (May 9, 2021)

Fine, this may be a Goldilocks thing... First pour was too thin, today's pour I'm pretty sure was far too thick.  Guess I need to try again tomorrow for juuuuust right!


----------



## Ladka (May 9, 2021)

I did my first try. I used two colours and noncoloured batter for white - hope this counts? I just don't have three colours of the same type that I really like together so only used two. I improvised a loaf mould using a milk carton. I somehow made it to resemble a tall and skinny mould but then ran short of batter. So it won't be tall which isn't needed anyway.
I was afraid the batter was too thick but now I think eventually it was a bit too thin.
The mould is sitting covered on a heating pad and I'm waiting impatiently to unmould the loaf and cut it.


----------



## VikingChick (May 9, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> It is supposed to be beach scene: sand, waves, foam. I guess it's a storm though and all the sand is being thrown about by the waves!


Still pretty though!



msunnerstood said:


> Im Old School D&D. The
> original founder (Dave Arneson) used to play with my brother and me in our basement. Everything was written in a 3 ring binder. Theres a film out called secrets of blackmoor. My brother and friends and dave are on the cover image.


My son would be so jealous!


----------



## linne1gi (May 9, 2021)

zanzalawi said:


> 1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this!
> 2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot
> 3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
> 4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
> ...


26.  This is one of my favorites.  Asides from the actual challenge, you really need to pick great colors!


----------



## linne1gi (May 9, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I made an attempt, the swirl was "ok" but I hate the colors that I used.


Yeah, it's all about the colors.  I've made a few that were the correct pour but looked bad, because I choose poor colors, which at the time, I didn't think was a bad choice.  Oh well.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 9, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!
24. Gardengeek - jumping in to the mix
25. Zanzalawi - about time i did another challenge 
26. linne1gi - This is one of my favorites.  Asides from the actual challenge, you really need to pick great colors!
27. ResolvableOwl - No margarine test runs this time. It'll have to work on the first try.
28.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 9, 2021)

So I've just finished my second attempt, and this time I used a T & S mold.  Not so successful with this pour because it thickened up a lot more nearer the end (once they were all in the big pot together) so there was a bit of shaking to get it out of the pot.
I think it will look nice though - but the first one might be better for the challenge entry.  We'll see after the cut tomorrow.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 10, 2021)

On the first glance, not a particularly micro-batcher-friendly method. I hesitated long if to participate or not. No instantaneous _idée fixe_ like with the Lollipop swirl.

Eventually, it was Ladka's comment above that inspired me how to outsmart my inner curing shelf bureaucrat.

@Tara_H: Noteworthy news from your ice cube?


----------



## Guspuppy (May 10, 2021)

Well I'm with Tara, third time must be the charm! First attempt was too thin, yesterday's was too thick due to ricing and the subsequent beat down. I like it though! I couldn't use it for the challenge anyway because there was no time to get an in the pot photo!







(That last piece got dropped on the cutting board. I am never ever going to sell because I am too much a klutz! )


----------



## Tara_H (May 10, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> Well I'm with Tara, third time must be the charm! First attempt was too thin, yesterday's was too thick due to ricing and the subsequent beat down. I like it though! I couldn't use it for the challenge anyway because there was no time to get an in the pot photo!
> 
> View attachment 57110
> 
> ...


Wow, it looks like wings with feathers! Beautiful!


----------



## KimW (May 10, 2021)

Though I'm not participating this month I'm going to presume and make a suggestion to participants: Save posting photos of your attempts/failures until after you've posted your entry photo.    Ok, that is all.


----------



## peachymoon (May 10, 2021)

I totally forgot to take a picture of the colors in the bowl before I poured! Good thing I’m making that second attempt lol.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 10, 2021)

I have the *size of the pouring pot* under suspicion to have a marked impact on the degree of mixing of the colours.
If it has the volume to just hold the whole soap batter, colours flow out largely one by one, and when it's a lot too large, then the colours come out a lot more intermixed.

Is this pure dry-run imagination, or does this agree with your experiences?


----------



## Tara_H (May 10, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I have the *size of the pouring pot* under suspicion to have a marked impact on the degree of mixing of the colours.
> If it has the volume to just hold the whole soap batter, colours flow out largely one by one, and when it's a lot too large, then the colours come out a lot more intermixed.
> 
> Is this pure dry-run imagination, or does this agree with your experiences?


I was theorising the same thing, I'm planning on trying a different pot for my next pour (hopefully this evening) to see if it holds out.

To be clear, not precisely the volume of the pot, but the diameter, is what I think has this effect.

Oh and my ice cube is quite pretty, thanks for asking!


Although a little tricky to focus on, being so small.


----------



## maryloucb (May 10, 2021)

KimW said:


> Though I'm not participating this month I'm going to presume and make a suggestion to participants: Save posting photos of your attempts/failures until after you've posted your entry photo.    Ok, that is all.


Nooooo! I can't wait until the end of the month to see everyone's attempts!


----------



## gardengeek (May 10, 2021)

@Tara_H & @ResolvableOwl, I thought the same thing. My pouring container is a 2000ml beaker and by the time I added all my batter the bottom color was completely covered. I got a little scared between the 2nd and 3rd colors so I split them up, probably messed the whole symmetry thing up by doing that.

According to Tree Marie on the video @amd provided, it also makes a difference where you pour your colors into the pouring container. I've noticed on most of the videos that the mixologist pours them in at the spout, but Tree Marie added her colors halfway between the spout and the handle. She mentioned at the end of the video when she was showing previous attempts that she also added the colors between the halfway point and the handle (example ~20 minute position on a clock) so I went with that positioning.

My first try is still in cure so I don't know how it looks, but my batter did thicken up by the time I poured out the last color in the bucket (first one in).


----------



## violets2217 (May 10, 2021)

KimW said:


> Though I'm not participating this month I'm going to presume and make a suggestion to participants: Save posting photos of your attempts/failures until after you've posted your entry photo.    Ok, that is all.



This suggestion is haunting me and can't help but ask... WHY? LOL! I'M SOOOO CURIOUS!!! Anyways, I'm sure the answer wont effect/affect (which one??? need to look that up!) me either way. I've done two attempts and have not posted because I can't decide which one I like the most yet!!! So anyways... Have a great day!


----------



## maryloucb (May 10, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> This suggestion is haunting me and can't help but ask... WHY? LOL! I'M SOOOO CURIOUS!!! Anyways, I'm sure the answer wont effect/affect (which one??? need to look that up!) me either way. I've done two attempts and have not posted because I can't decide which one I like the most yet!!! So anyways... Have a great day!


Affect is the action, effect is the result of the action


----------



## amd (May 10, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> This suggestion is haunting me and can't help but ask... WHY? LOL! I'M SOOOO CURIOUS!!! Anyways, I'm sure the answer wont effect/affect (which one???


I think KimW may have suggested it because of the rule that your entry photo can only be posted in the entry thread. So if you post a pic of what you think is a "failure" here (or anywhere else on the forum), you cannot submit it as an entry if you change your mind later. You can share any attempts that you make if you are certain that you won't be using it as an entry.


----------



## Ladka (May 10, 2021)

So I unmoulded and cut my first try at the One Pot Wonder to obtain this:


I can't say it's a disappointment cause I knew the dark violet was meant for MP soap. I tried to melt it first in warm oil ant then in soap batter and passed it through a strainer but spots are still in it.
The part that shows hints of pale pink was coloured with this


It is a fine powder my neighbour brought for me from India many years ago. I asked her to bring me some colouring agent from her trip to India (I am a natural dyer) and she brought the small packet which bears no inscription whatsoever. It disperses well both in water and in oil. I used oil and added batter to it. The colour of the batter was very intense (similar to that in the plastic jar in the picture). When the lye ate it I have no idea because the loaf spent the night well covered, and in the morning it already developed ash on the top surface.
Anyway, I'll have to use my other set of (maybe) three colours in my second try.
P.S. Or I might hope for a miracle and see an intense colour tomorrow morning


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 10, 2021)

Your batter/soap appears very opaque. Is it ungelled, or did you add white pigment?
In either case, if the powder refuses to disperse evenly, I can still well imagine this as an “effect addition” to spice up the look of one of the swirl layers.


----------



## Tara_H (May 10, 2021)

Attempt 3 doing CPOP... I have a nasty suspicion that it was too thin again though 
I used the narrower jug to pour from, but it was only partly floating on top of the previous colours, and partly going down the side, so I think there will still be more mingling than my design calls for.
I quite like how V2 turned out though, if I wasn't aiming for something specific I'd be very happy with it, so it may yet be my entry if today's one doesn't pan out.


----------



## VikingChick (May 10, 2021)

This will be the last time I have to play along at home! Yay!! I do believe I’ve hit the magical number of 50 posts.  (ETA: I guess I haven’t.....ok, maybe by next month,,,,,,)

This was my first time doing this pour, and I’m pretty goshdarn excited with how it turned out! It’s colored with brown oxide, yellow oxide (which for some reason is tan.....I used some that I’d dispersed in oil a while ago....but it did work well for the spectrum I ended up using), green chrome oxide, yellow Brazilian clay, and TiO2. All the colors were added at a light amount because I wanted them to be muted. It did go through gel.

Please excuse the white specks......I bought some kaolin clay to add and tried to add it dry straight to my batter.....giant “duh“ on my part to not make a slurry first.....and then I was too scared to try to SB it in fully. Oh well, I learn something with every batch.

For scent I used a FO called Hemp and mixed in a little patchouli EO.....it’s quite strong, LOL!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 10, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> Please excuse the white specks......I bought some kaolin clay to add and tried to add it dry straight to my batter


Others try hard to achieve this look with intricate temperature profiles to provoke stearic spots


----------



## VikingChick (May 10, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Others try hard to achieve this look with intricate temperature profiles to provoke stearic spots


That’s what I meant to say......I did that on purpose!


----------



## Vicki C (May 10, 2021)

i made my second attempt tonight, everything was going well and then... I poured too early. I should have just stopped when I poured in the second color but no, I kept going. Big muddy fiasco. Sigh.
I did make a new and improved tall and skinny mold out of some yard signs I got at my town’s transfer station, so that was a win.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 10, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I have the *size of the pouring pot* under suspicion to have a marked impact on the degree of mixing of the colours.
> If it has the volume to just hold the whole soap batter, colours flow out largely one by one, and when it's a lot too large, then the colours come out a lot more intermixed.
> 
> Is this pure dry-run imagination, or does this agree with your experiences?


I used a beer Pitcher for my container because it had a good spout and it worked better than a measuring cup did.


----------



## Miffybear (May 11, 2021)

KimW said:


> Though I'm not participating this month I'm going to presume and make a suggestion to participants: Save posting photos of your attempts/failures until after you've posted your entry photo.    Ok, that is all.


For those not participating, it is really nice to follow the ups and downs pictorially though!


----------



## peachymoon (May 11, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Im Old School D&D. The
> original founder (Dave Arneson) used to play with my brother and me in our basement. Everything was written in a 3 ring binder. Theres a film out called secrets of blackmoor. My brother and friends and dave are on the cover image.


That’s amazing!! What a small world!


----------



## gardengeek (May 11, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> ...I did make a new and improved tall and skinny mold out of some yard signs I got at my town’s transfer station, so that was a win.


After the last election, I collected some of the yard signs to use for dividers in my molds and to prop up my mold at an angle. They really come in handy and they hold up very well.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 11, 2021)

I too forgot to take a picture of the colors in the bowl   Guilty of not reading the entire directions!  


I don’t know if I will be able to try again as my son is graduating college and my daughter is getting married all in the next few weeks. I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## Guspuppy (May 11, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> Please excuse the white specks......I bought some kaolin clay to add and tried to add it dry straight to my batter.....giant “duh“ on my part to not make a slurry first.....and then I was too scared to try to SB it in fully. Oh well, I learn something with every batch.



Those specks look like stars. I love it!!


----------



## earlene (May 11, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I too forgot to take a picture of the colors in the bowl  Guilty of not reading the entire directions! View attachment 57147
> I don’t know if I will be able to try again as my son is graduating college and my daughter is getting married all in the next few weeks. I was pretty happy with it.


The soap is beautiful, *Jersey Girl.*


----------



## Vicki C (May 11, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I too forgot to take a picture of the colors in the bowl   Guilty of not reading the entire directions!  View attachment 57147
> I don’t know if I will be able to try again as my son is graduating college and my daughter is getting married all in the next few weeks. I was pretty happy with it.


Congratulations! Wonderful milestones


----------



## glendam (May 11, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> This will be the last time I have to play along at home! Yay!! I do believe I’ve hit the magical number of 50 posts.  (ETA: I guess I haven’t.....ok, maybe by next month,,,,,,)
> 
> This was my first time doing this pour, and I’m pretty goshdarn excited with how it turned out! It’s colored with brown oxide, yellow oxide (which for some reason is tan.....I used some that I’d dispersed in oil a while ago....but it did work well for the spectrum I ended up using), green chrome oxide, yellow Brazilian clay, and TiO2. All the colors were added at a light amount because I wanted them to be muted. It did go through gel.
> 
> ...


The color scheme goes so well with your fragrance, this turned out very nice!


----------



## glendam (May 11, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> i made my second attempt tonight, everything was going well and then... I poured too early. I should have just stopped when I poured in the second color but no, I kept going. Big muddy fiasco. Sigh.
> I did make a new and improved tall and skinny mold out of some yard signs I got at my town’s transfer station, so that was a win.
> View attachment 57139


This is very ingenious, did you get any batter go up he cavities (holes) by chance?


----------



## SPowers (May 11, 2021)

My one and only attempt at the OPW is in the oven CPOPing.  I almost forgot to take a pic of the batter in the bowl but I thought of it just in time.  Hope no points are deducted for the mess of my counter!!
I've never tried this technique before so I hope the batter was ok... I like the feathered look so either way hoping its fine.  The batter was great and fluid throughout although I may have poured a little too fast - it seemed I only had 1 speed and that was rather quick.  I am cautiously optimistic!


----------



## VikingChick (May 11, 2021)

@glendam Thank you!


----------



## Vicki C (May 11, 2021)

glendam said:


> This is very ingenious, did you get any batter go up he cavities (holes) by chance?


You know, I am not sure about that as it is not solid enough to come out yet. A little maybe leaked but it seemed to work pretty well. My impatience was the problem I’m afraid.  
Someone else had posted about political yard signs being great soap mold / divider material and they are right!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 11, 2021)

SO now I have two OPW soaps and I don't know which one to enter.....
All my friends/family are completely divided on the subject. What to do?


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 12, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> SO now I have two OPW soaps and I don't know which one to enter.....
> All my friends/family are completely divided on the subject. What to do?


Whenever I can't decide, I flip a coin. Nothing like leaving your choices up to chance.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 12, 2021)

Question - am I allowed to post pictures elsewhere on social media?  Or is that not allowed until after the challenge has closed?


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 12, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> SO now I have two OPW soaps and I don't know which one to enter.....
> All my friends/family are completely divided on the subject. What to do?


Eenie Meenie Minie Mo?


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 12, 2021)

First attempt has been put to bed. I can't wait to cut it! I'm worried that my color choice might not be dramatic enough. I guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## Misschief (May 12, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Question - am I allowed to post pictures elsewhere on social media?  Or is that not allowed until after the challenge has closed?


I would wait. When in doubt, play it safe. Once you've entered it in the entry thread, post away!


----------



## SPowers (May 12, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> SO now I have two OPW soaps and I don't know which one to enter.....
> All my friends/family are completely divided on the subject. What to do?



Choose the one 'you' like best.


----------



## Vicki C (May 12, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> SO now I have two OPW soaps and I don't know which one to enter.....
> All my friends/family are completely divided on the subject. What to do?


Flip a coin and see how the result makes you feel, if you feel relieved,  if you feel disappointed, go with the other one.


----------



## SPowers (May 12, 2021)

I've unmolded mine but haven't cut it yet.  Looking at the ends, the colours might be too muddled - will just  have to wait & see.  I too am not sure if I have colour  choices that will be dramatic enough.


----------



## Guspuppy (May 12, 2021)

Don't go by the ends! The one i poured too thin I was SURE would be nothing but mud, but it was only very dramatic. Lol!


----------



## SPowers (May 12, 2021)

Oh thanks!  I'll stay optimistic!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 12, 2021)

First attempt is molded! Here are some of my previous "failed" OPW, NOT made for this challenge.  I love the look of this technique and have tried to nail it for some time now.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 12, 2021)

I posted several pics, some were duplicates and I deleted them but I'm not sure all my pics made it. In some I had acceleration and ended up with different looks. It's interesting the same technique can result in so many different finished looks.


----------



## gardengeek (May 12, 2021)

I finally got to unmold and cut my first attempt after a long 73 hours and boy what a letdown! I figured the last color into the mold wouldn't have much feathering because the batter had thickened up quite a bit, but there was less than I expected throughout the entire loaf. It's a bummer because I forced myself to wait to start pouring because I was so worried it would be too thin and muddy the colors. Sometimes patience is NOT a virtue.

So for my next attempt I promise to: pour thinner, be a more careful on the handling of the mold while pouring, and use a wider mouthed pouring container. 

I need to get a smaller TS mold too!


----------



## dibbles (May 12, 2021)

@mommycarlson they don't look like fails to me. The thing with the OPW is that there are so many different looks possible from this technique. The blue soap in the first picture especially is


----------



## mommycarlson (May 12, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @mommycarlson they don't look like fails to me. The thing with the OPW is that there are so many different looks possible from this technique. The blue soap in the first picture especially is


Thank you Dibbles  you know how you have a certain thing in mind and they don't look like you thought, or like the video you followed? That's why I say "failed".  I also thought the photos illustrated that although I poured these soaps into a pitcher and then into a mold in the OPW fashion, they are still so different. Well, let's say a few were attempted pours haha. Here is the one with the Daisies after I "poured" it


----------



## dibbles (May 12, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> Thank you Dibbles  you know how you have a certain thing in mind and they don't look like you thought, or like the video you followed? That's why I say "failed".  I also thought the photos illustrated that although I poured these soaps into a pitcher and then into a mold in the OPW fashion, they are still so different. Well, let's say a few were attempted pours haha. Here is the one with the Daisy's after I "poured" it


Well, that happens   I do understand how it can be disappointing when you have something in mind and what you end up with isn't that. It is more common than having what you plan actually happen, I think. At least that is how it seems to work for me. The silver lining, though, is that I have come a long way in learning to accept what I end up with for what it is.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 12, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> Thank you Dibbles  you know how you have a certain thing in mind and they don't look like you thought, or like the video you followed? That's why I say "failed".  I also thought the photos illustrated that although I poured these soaps into a pitcher and then into a mold in the OPW fashion, they are still so different. Well, let's say a few were attempted pours haha. Here is the one with the Daisy's after I "poured" it
> View attachment 57184



Id say that was a fabulous recovery!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 12, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Well, that happens   I do understand how it can be disappointing when you have something in mind and what you end up with isn't that. It is more common than having what you plan actually happen, I think. At least that is how it seems to work for me. The silver lining, though, is that I have come a long way in learning to accept what I end up with for what it is.


Yep, same here!   And it's totally more common to not get exactly what you thought when you cut it


----------



## mommycarlson (May 12, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Id say that was a fabulous recovery!


Thank you! It's kinda cool even though I had wispy lines in mind. For all of them actually haha


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 12, 2021)

I made a mini OPW yesterday in my mini T&S mold using the botanical colorant infusions I started earlier this year. I haven’t used the mold much, but it works well for this design and with only 450 g of oils. It was a bit of a glug, glug, glug to the finish line of the pour, but when I cut it today I was surprised that it looks pretty okay. Too bad I didn’t take a photo of the batter in the pitcher!  Since I just MB’d 3000 g of oils last weekend, I made another batch this afternoon using different infusions and straight lemongrass eo to be on the safe side. After reading a comment above by @ResolvableOwl, I decided to layer my colors in a 2 quart batter bowl so they would have plenty of room to spread out in concentric rings.  I wish I had the setup to film the pour of 650 g of batter from a giant bowl into a mini mold. It was pretty awkward, but also satisfying to watch the different colors going over the spout simultaneously.  With soap in the mold and documentation of the batter in the bowl, I guess I need to sign up for the challenge.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 12, 2021)

i hope this is the latest sign up post...

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!
24. Gardengeek - jumping in to the mix
25. Zanzalawi - about time i did another challenge 
26. linne1gi - This is one of my favorites. Asides from the actual challenge, you really need to pick great colors!
27. ResolvableOwl - No margarine test runs this time. It'll have to work on the first try.
28. Mobjack Bay - I’m in with the in crowd


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 12, 2021)

We like music while we’re soaping, right?


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 12, 2021)

Still no T&S mold. Hoping it arrives before the entry thread closes. Plenty of time...right?


----------



## mommycarlson (May 12, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Still no T&S mold. Hoping it arrives before the entry thread closes. Plenty of time...right?


LOTS of time! No worries


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (May 12, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!
24. Gardengeek - jumping in to the mix
25. Zanzalawi - about time i did another challenge 
26. linne1gi - This is one of my favorites. Asides from the actual challenge, you really need to pick great colors!
27. ResolvableOwl - No margarine test runs this time. It'll have to work on the first try.
28. Mobjack Bay - I’m in with the in crowd
29. SoapDaddy70 - My first challenge!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 12, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> We like music while we’re soaping, right?



Great Song & Band


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 13, 2021)

Here’s a quick photo of the first soap I made.  I layered the colors into a fairly narrow pitcher, which I know now is not the best for getting a good layering/feathering effect. The soap has five color layers, but it’s hard to distinguish the bottom two, even IRL.  From top to bottom: alkanet (lighter), annatto + paprika, rhubarb, alkanet (darker), indigo + alkanet + AC.  All in all, the infused oil colorants worked reasonably well for the technique and the colors are close to what I planned.  After going through IG last night, I also realize the color scheme is not uncommon!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

Sorry I dont think I posted right. I add'ed my name then copy & pasted, but doesn't look right.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 13, 2021)

1. peachymoon - I’ve been wanting to try this! 
2. dibbles - I wonder what colors to put in my one pot 
3. AliOop - this one has been on my Try List, too!
4. Tara_H - great excuse to keep trying this!
5. Vicki C - oh this looks like fun... 
6. Jersey Girl- Another technique I’ve been wanting to try! 
7. maxine289 -looking forward to this!
8. The_Phoenix - I _was_ going to sit this one out...
9. bookreader451 - I have done this before and liked the results. I will carve out time this month!
10. The_Emerald_Chicken - I was thinking of trying this sometime. Now to find the time...
11. msunnerstood - I'm In!
12. catscankim - always wanted to do this, although I stink at wall pours
13. KiwiMoose - Woot! I'm in! It's been a while since I did a challenge
14. mommycarlson - I have tried and "failed" at this one a number of times......
15. Stephd31 - I've never done a soap challenge. This should be fun, I hope.
16. slpowers - haven't made soap in awhile - this one looks fun.
17. gladysjones - yea I'm eligible! My first challenge 
18. Guspuppy - YES!!!!
19. Violets2217 - I’m in! Resistance was Futile!!!!
20. MarnieSoapien - I love how this looks and can't wait to try it!
21. earlene - I am going to have try it Left-handed -
22. Ladka - my first challenge!
23. DKing - I absolutely need a distraction so count me in!
24. Gardengeek - jumping in to the mix
25. Zanzalawi - about time i did another challenge 
26. linne1gi - This is one of my favorites. Asides from the actual challenge, you really need to pick great colors!
27. ResolvableOwl - No margarine test runs this time. It'll have to work on the first try.
28. Mobjack Bay - I’m in with the in crowd
29. SoapDaddy70 - My first challenge!
30. Peachy Clean Soap's - I'm In 1st time trying this design, fun.
31.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl Thank you


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 13, 2021)

I've made my one & only " in pot wonder soap for our challenge' no matter what it looks like its being entered' I used powder goat milk dissolved in a little distilled water' then added it to the hot oils' first time using "Powered Goat Milk" Ive used fresh GM in the past' Im hoping it doesn't discolor the soap. 
Soap is getting happy going into jell phase @ the moment. fingers crossed it turns out w/ out any discoloration?  It smells wonderful I used lime' tangerine' grapefruit EO'S + Pineapple Cilantro FO.  I used Three colors & took a snapshot of soap in the pot before pouring into mold.


----------



## amd (May 13, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Question - am I allowed to post pictures elsewhere on social media? Or is that not allowed until after the challenge has closed?


I would wait to post on social media, especially if you might have forum members following you there. I have seen past challenges where some forum members I follow on Insta (mobjackbay comes to mind as I really enjoy seeing her posts on Insta) have waited until after the entry thread is opened to share what they created for the challenge on social media. No sharing in the forum as a rule, but give social media sharing some consideration before doing.


----------



## Vicki C (May 13, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> You know, I am not sure about that as it is not solid enough to come out yet. A little maybe leaked but it seemed to work pretty well. My impatience was the problem I’m afraid.
> Someone else had posted about political yard signs being great soap mold / divider material and they are right!


Ha - I was able to unmold today and yes the soap completely filled up the cavities! Now that it’s there I think I’ll leave it be and use it as is.


----------



## peachymoon (May 13, 2021)

@Jersey Girl Your soap came out so beautiful! I do hope you’re able to make another to submit. And congratulations on your son & daughter’s milestones!


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 13, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> @Jersey Girl Your soap came out so beautiful! I do hope you’re able to make another to submit. And congratulations on your son & daughter’s milestones!



Thank you so very much.


----------



## glendam (May 14, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Ha - I was able to unmold today and yes the soap completely filled up the cavities! Now that it’s there I think I’ll leave it be and use it as is.
> 
> View attachment 57233


That’s a good idea, because they are a pain to clean otherwise.


----------



## Catscankim (May 14, 2021)

I cut my second attempt last night. It is awful LOL. I'm not even going to show you all lol. 

My first attempt, as bad as it is, is closer to what I wanted than the second. But I also didn't read instructions and didn't take a picture of the pot before pouring, so it doesn't qualify.

I don't know if I will get a chance at doing another fail. I don't have time for that with planning for markets. I need to focus my energy (and ingredients) on soaping non-experiments LOL

IF I happen to get a pitcher more suitable for doing this again, I may attempt one more. But I really need a pour spout. Pouring from my regular pot is not working at all, and the ones I have with spouts aren't big enough. I get more soap on the outside than in the mold. I actually ended up not filling up my mold the other night, and I usually have extra batter for half a dozen small sample-sized cavity molds.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 14, 2021)

@Catscankim Thanks for sharing your negative results with the pot! It might not be as photogenic as yet another beautiful soap to show off, but it is definitely of high value for others to trace back/avoid making errors by themselves.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 14, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Ha - I was able to unmold today and yes the soap completely filled up the cavities! Now that it’s there I think I’ll leave it be and use it as is.
> 
> View attachment 57233





glendam said:


> That’s a good idea, because they are a pain to clean otherwise.


And even _if_ you succeed in cleaning them, you'd be in constant danger that the same thing would happen again with the next batch… FWIW, as long as that soap clog does not pose a danger (colour/fragrance wise) for new soap batters, a bit of laziness is in order.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 14, 2021)

Just as I thought, 2 of my colors are too similar. I'll give it a couple more days to see if the colors change. But I see a 2nd attempt in my very near future.


----------



## SPowers (May 14, 2021)

I cut my loaf and while it's clearly a OPQ, the batter was too fluid and it's a bit muddled.  But I think the fast pour was more of an issue as the layers are really thin - I think a slower pour would have made the layers thicker and more discernable.  It is what it is!  I recently bought a t&s mold and used it for this batch... I obviously didn't have quite enough batter to fiill it right to the top and the soaps are more square than tall, which is really disappointing.  Looking forward to seeing everyone's entries!


----------



## Vicki C (May 14, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I cut my second attempt last night. It is awful LOL. I'm not even going to show you all lol.
> 
> My first attempt, as bad as it is, is closer to what I wanted than the second. But I also didn't read instructions and didn't take a picture of the pot before pouring, so it doesn't qualify.
> 
> ...


I bought a 2 quart Rubbermaid pitcher, it was not expensive, but I haven’t tried it yet. I think my dollar store mixing bowls are too wide, but the pitcher might be too narrow.


----------



## violets2217 (May 14, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Ha - I was able to unmold today and yes the soap completely filled up the cavities! Now that it’s there I think I’ll leave it be and use it as is.
> 
> View attachment 57233


I used the corrugated plastic signs to make dividers for my mold during the Taiwan swirl challenge. I ended up using my hot glue gun to fill/plug the edges of the boards. It worked pretty well and made them a bit sturdier as well. I glopped the hot glue on the open edges and then turned upside down and pressed onto freezer paper to flatten and keep it from running. They clean up nice and are reusable.


----------



## Stephd31 (May 14, 2021)

I feel so behind in the game right now. I haven't even watched the tutorial yet. My husband does go out of town soon, and I think I'll have time when I have the entire house to myself!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 14, 2021)

Hello & Happy Friday My Fellow Soaper 

I cut my Soap for challenge' I'm happy w/ it, though I forgot to "Tilt' my mold before pour but surprisingly it turned out.  I've got my pictures all ready to post' I'm ahead of the deadline' WhooHoo .


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 14, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I forgot to "Tilt' my mold before pour


It would have been worse if you forgot to make a photo of your pot.


----------



## Ladka (May 14, 2021)

I made my second try at OPW soap. I don't have a loaf mould and made one from a carton box lined with baking paper. The batter was too thin and I didn't get the nice layers I was after. Moreover, the carton leaked. I'm curious what I'll see when I cut it


----------



## Vicki C (May 14, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I used the corrugated plastic signs to make dividers for my mold during the Taiwan swirl challenge. I ended up using my hot glue gun to fill/plug the edges of the boards. It worked pretty well and made them a bit sturdier as well. I glopped the hot glue on the open edges and then turned upside down and pressed onto freezer paper to flatten and keep it from running. They clean up nice and are reusable.


Oh, that’s a great idea! I have a bunch more signs...  sounds like I have a busy weekend in store.


----------



## MrsZ (May 14, 2021)

Question. Will non participators/voters get to see the final challenge entries after the voting is completed? I'd love to see them, but I don't know how that works.


----------



## dibbles (May 14, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> Question. Will non participators/voters get to see the final challenge entries after the voting is completed? I'd love to see them, but I don't know how that works.


Yes! There will be a separate thread for photos of the entries and everyone can see them.


----------



## KimW (May 14, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> Question. Will non participators/voters get to see the final challenge entries after the voting is completed? I'd love to see them, but I don't know how that works.



Yes!  You'll see a post from the organizer announcing the entry thread and that thread is viewable by everyone.  Gentle reminder:  No comments/replies allowed on the entry thread.   

Also, here's a link that shows most of the past challenges:





						SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years
					

Our SMF soapmaking challenges have been running for over three years.  As always, they are hosted by members of this forum and the contestants receive no prize for their winning entries ... except, perhaps, for the adulation of their peers.  This is a look back, across history, at the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## MrsZ (May 15, 2021)

KimW said:


> Yes!  You'll see a post from the organizer announcing the entry thread and that thread is viewable by everyone.  Gentle reminder:  No comments/replies allowed on the entry thread.
> 
> Also, here's a link that shows most of the past challenges:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Can't wait to see the previous challenges


----------



## MrsZ (May 15, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Yes! There will be a separate thread for photos of the entries and everyone can see them.


Hooray! Thanks.


----------



## earlene (May 15, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I cut my second attempt last night. It is awful LOL. I'm not even going to show you all lol.
> 
> My first attempt, as bad as it is, is closer to what I wanted than the second. But I also didn't read instructions and didn't take a picture of the pot before pouring, so it doesn't qualify.
> 
> ...


Try this paint can pouring hack with your existing vessels to create a spout:


----------



## earlene (May 15, 2021)

Stephd31 said:


> I feel so behind in the game right now. I haven't even watched the tutorial yet. My husband does go out of town soon, and I think I'll have time when I have the entire house to myself!


I just had the house to myself for almost 3 days, and instead of making soap, I mopped and dusted and vacuumed and did laundry - stuff I hadn't done in a month because of the surgery.  So I also still haven't got there yet either! I hope to this coming week however, because my OT is really helping me use my hand more and more.


----------



## Ladka (May 15, 2021)

Prepared a third try of OPW soap, with the same colours as yesterday + indigo. I think I recognized the right trace now, added fragrances and divided the batter for colouring. I had bought three jars with a spout and could pour comfortably.
The soap may not look ideal but does come nearer to what the video shows.
The soap is happily sitting in the oven to go through gelling.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 15, 2021)

Oof. My one and only attempt is CPOPing in the oven now. So far I'm happy with how the pour itself went (let's see how it looks when cut open). What was less than optimal that I ran into major false trace issues, and of course I can't just pop the OneWonderPot into a water bath or the microwave and give it a good stir .
I guess my liberal addition of canola wax was an overshoot from the last soap that had too little hard oils and was still soft after three days in the mould.

Anyway, I noticed that OPW makes adorable spills!






And now I'm glad that I don't have to follow this thread with the bad conscience of provoking a hectic finale.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> It would have been worse if you forgot to make a photo of your pot.


True'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof. My one and only attempt is CPOPing in the oven now. So far I'm happy with how the pour itself went (let's see how it looks when cut open). What was less than optimal that I ran into major false trace issues, and of course I can't just pop the OneWonderPot into a water bath or the microwave and give it a good stir .
> I guess my liberal addition of canola wax was an overshoot from the last soap that had too little hard oils and was still soft after three days in the mould.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed that OPW makes adorable spills!
> ...


That spot is such a tease. lol pretty colors


----------



## Ladka (May 16, 2021)

Hurrah! I cut the loaf this morning to be greeted by lovely bars that look like the ones in the instructions video. I did "make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge" - in fact I made three. In the first attempt I used colours inappropriate for CP, consequently they were eaten up and didn't show much. In the second attempt I started pouring too early, the batter was too thin and wouldn't form layers necessary for the pattern. Besides, the improvised tall mould leaked which added to the general mixing of all layers into one (quite nice) colour. It was only in the third attempt that I caught the right thickness of the batter. It was nicely slow to allow all phases: mixing in fragrances, decanting and colouring, pouring in the tall jar, and finally pouring in the mould. 

I used the remaining batter to pour into an octopus, a car, a carnation, and another flower. I believe my little grandsons will like the vivid colours in their soap.


----------



## Babyshoes (May 16, 2021)

Ladka said:


> Hurrah! I cut the loaf this morning to be greeted by lovely bars that look like the ones in the instructions video. I did "make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge" - in fact I made three. In the first attempt I used colours inappropriate for CP, consequently they were eaten up and didn't show much. In the second attempt I started pouring too early, the batter was too thin and wouldn't form layers necessary for the pattern. Besides, the improvised tall mould leaked which added to the general mixing of all layers into one (quite nice) colour. It was only in the third attempt that I caught the right thickness of the batter. It was nicely slow to allow all phases: mixing in fragrances, decanting and colouring, pouring in the tall jar, and finally pouring in the mould.
> 
> I used the remaining batter to pour into an octopus, a car, a carnation, and another flower. I believe my little grandsons will like the vivid colours in their soap.



Sounds exciting!  

Is it ok to show off the extra soaps before the challenge? They sound cute.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 16, 2021)

I mixed up the most lovely colors yesterday, took glamour shots of the batter in the individual pitchers, added the FO, stirred, watched as the batter started to accelerate, rushed to layer in the pot, and then rushed to pour without capturing that all important moment just before the pour.  I have another soap I can enter and maybe this one won’t turn out great, but I was really sad yesterday when I realized what happened.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I mixed up the most lovely colors yesterday, took glamour shots of the batter in the individual pitchers, added the FO, stirred, watched as the batter started to accelerate, rushed to layer in the pot, and then rushed to pour without capturing that all important moment just before the pour.  I have another soap I can enter and maybe this one won’t turn out great, but I was really sad yesterday when I realized what happened.



  Same thing happened to me... and I don’t think I’ll be able to find the time to try again. I’m sure your soap is beautiful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 16, 2021)

I’m going to give it one more try. Here’s what I came up with in lieu of putting my iPad in the mold...


----------



## SPowers (May 16, 2021)

earlene said:


> Try this paint can pouring hack with your existing vessels to create a spout:




What a great idea!


----------



## earlene (May 16, 2021)

SPowers said:


> What a great idea!


Thanks.   The only good thing about those inevitable spills on the sides of that cans is knowing the actual color inside when they all sit in the cupboard & we have to touch-up a wall.  But to have as much spill out as usually does, is just plain a waste of paint.  I was very happy to find this little trick!
And since we transfer so many artistic skills from the art world to soapmaking, wouldn't this be one be perfect for that?  I use painters tape all the time in all kinds of ways, so always have it on hand.


----------



## Tara_H (May 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m going to give it one more try. Here’s what I came up with in lieu of putting my iPad in the mold...
> View attachment 57316


Brilliant idea!

I was so paranoid about forgetting the pic that I videoed myself doing the whole pour - twice! - so that I could retrieve a screenshot in case of emergency.


----------



## Vicki C (May 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m going to give it one more try. Here’s what I came up with in lieu of putting my iPad in the mold...
> View attachment 57316


Brilliant. Stealing.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m going to give it one more try. Here’s what I came up with in lieu of putting my iPad in the mold...
> View attachment 57316


Great Idea.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 16, 2021)

I stole it from the brilliant person who suggested putting the FO in the mold.  I can’t remember who it was.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 16, 2021)

That's my twist on the OneWonderPot:






The DIY spout worked very well! Pouring was very precise, for the location and amount/flow rate, and it gave a nice mix with the tilt (the carton was less than half full with soap batter). One thing to optimise is the very tip, it was a bit too sharp. I would cut off the topmost cm if I intended to repeat OPW.

Thanks @Ladka for bringing me on the idea to abuse an (oat)milk carton!


The soap itself came out prettier than I had anticipated. Though, I have several things I'm not entirely happy about (besides the self-imposed provocation of false trace). But more on this once the entry thread embargo is lifted…


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m going to give it one more try. Here’s what I came up with in lieu of putting my iPad in the mold...
> View attachment 57316


That’s a great idea! Count me in as another who forgot to take a photo of the pre-pour container. 

That ok, though, because while I was introducing my mom to the addiction of watching acrylic paint pouring videos, I saw a lovely color combination that I’ll be replicating as soon as my T&S mold comes in.


----------



## Ladka (May 16, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl , this is a brilliant idea! Although I bought three jars with a spout for this challenge (with a view to use them in my projects-to-come of course) they were not enough for the challenge project. The problem is I buy milk or any other drink in a carton only very very rarely and used three for the challenge. In fact I didn't use them as a pitcher for pouring but as the mould and had to tear it off the solidified soap each time (I have no loaf mould). Will have to ask my children to save them for me.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 16, 2021)

Ladka said:


> The problem is I buy milk or any other drink in a carton only very very rarely


Ditto! With milk fetched at the filling station of a nearby dairy farmer (gosh, the one glass bottle where the label hasn't been washed off, its “best before” date is somewhere in 2009), and a soymilk machine at hand, such cartons are not too often in my house either. I won't deny that it was no accident that I bought that oat milk not too long ago .

Proper beakers with good spouts are a long-term investment. I foretell that they'll be useful in many other cases beyond OPW too!


----------



## Guspuppy (May 16, 2021)

Did my third and last try today. It's probably not going to be successful because the colors didn't blend properly as i was pouring, I think. But I did take a pot photo so it's my entry regardless of how it looks!


----------



## dibbles (May 16, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> Did my third and last try today. It's probably not going to be successful because the colors didn't blend properly as i was pouring, I think. But I did take a pot photo so it's my entry regardless of how it looks!


You might be surprised when you cut. Sometimes it doesn't seem like they are blending, but they are! And you remembered the pre-pour photo, so that's a win right there!


----------



## sabnazzy (May 17, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof. My one and only attempt is CPOPing in the oven now. So far I'm happy with how the pour itself went (let's see how it looks when cut open). What was less than optimal that I ran into major false trace issues, and of course I can't just pop the OneWonderPot into a water bath or the microwave and give it a good stir .
> I guess my liberal addition of canola wax was an overshoot from the last soap that had too little hard oils and was still soft after three days in the mould.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed that OPW makes adorable spills!
> ...


hello,what is OPW


ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof. My one and only attempt is CPOPing in the oven now. So far I'm happy with how the pour itself went (let's see how it looks when cut open). What was less than optimal that I ran into major false trace issues, and of course I can't just pop the OneWonderPot into a water bath or the microwave and give it a good stir .
> I guess my liberal addition of canola wax was an overshoot from the last soap that had too little hard oils and was still soft after three days in the mould.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed that OPW makes adorable spills!
> ...


hello waht is OPW mean please? it looks like a lovely gemstone


----------



## glendam (May 17, 2021)

@sabnazzy One Pot Wonder, what this challenge is about


----------



## sabnazzy (May 17, 2021)

you people are always talking about a soap challenge,is this for a competion on this forum? thank you


----------



## glendam (May 17, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> you people are always talking about a soap challenge,is this for a competion on this forum? thank you


I know I can be forgetful, perhaps if you go back in this same thread to May 6, it might refresh your memory too, about all the replies you received then


----------



## Guspuppy (May 17, 2021)

dibbles said:


> You might be surprised when you cut. Sometimes it doesn't seem like they are blending, but they are! And you remembered the pre-pour photo, so that's a win right there!



You are so right! I actually love it! But, I loaded the pouring pitcher backwards.  I still love it but I might need to have one more go and load it properly.


----------



## amd (May 17, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> you people are always talking about a soap challenge,is this for a competion on this forum? thank you


Yes, we do a challenge almost every month, but you need to have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member [of the forum] for at least a month. See Rule #1 at the beginning of this thread. This is a "no prize" competition, only for the enjoyment of trying new techniques or creating soap that we may not normally try to make, so it's all in good clean fun.


----------



## amd (May 17, 2021)

Ok... so I am loving all the ideas about creating pour spouts and remembering to take the needed pictures for the entry thread!

I had a plan to tackle another attempt at this technique last night after I got home from market - I even had everything prepped so I could mix and pour! - but then I broke my foot when unloading the car (fortunately AFTER the market). I'm hoping that by the weekend I will at least be able to stand comfortably for the 15 minutes it will take me to make my soap. I might try the milk carton idea for pouring to see if I like that better than a funnel pitcher, which is what I was going to try for the small 800g batch I'm making.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 17, 2021)

amd said:


> Ok... so I am loving all the ideas about creating pour spouts and remembering to take the needed pictures for the entry thread!
> 
> I had a plan to tackle another attempt at this technique last night after I got home from market - I even had everything prepped so I could mix and pour! - but then I broke my foot when unloading the car (fortunately AFTER the market). I'm hoping that by the weekend I will at least be able to stand comfortably for the 15 minutes it will take me to make my soap. I might try the milk carton idea for pouring to see if I like that better than a funnel pitcher, which is what I was going to try for the small 800g batch I'm making.


Oh nooooo!  I hope it’s not terribly painful.


----------



## amd (May 17, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Oh nooooo! I hope it’s not terribly painful.


It is, but manageable - if that makes sense. I've lived with chronic pain in the opposite hip for close to a decade now, so in the scope of things this is just one more thing to medicate for, lol. I'm more frustrated with the lack of mobility (walking with the boot is clumsy and cumbersome). Fortunately it's not my driving foot so there's that!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 17, 2021)

amd
I hope you have a speedy recovery'


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 17, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> That's my twist on the OneWonderPot:
> 
> View attachment 57317
> 
> ...


I never gave pouring spouts much thought until I started making soap and lip balms.  The spouts below all produce different pours.  The beautiful spout on the little cream pitcher in the lower right yields a perfect pour for lip balm and it’s the one I use to fill tubes. The spout on the glass measuring cup (upper right) is the worst at everything. It’s the only one of these five where the base of the spout is lower than the top plane of the container. I don’t know why that matters, but I have a difficult time controlling the flow of batter if I use that measuring cup. The slightly broader spout on the opposite plastic measuring cup offers more control and works well with soap that is at light to a early pourable medium trace. The long narrow-spouted pitcher is good for precision pouring of batter at emulsion and also works for pouring soap at light to early medium trace if I pour very slowly. I only use the stainless pitcher for weighing lye and have found that I do not have static problems with stainless.  Possibly TMI!


----------



## KimW (May 17, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I never gave pouring spouts much thought until I started making soap and lip balms.  The spouts below all produce different pours.  The beautiful spout on the little cream pitcher in the lower right yields a perfect pour for lip balm and it’s the one I use to fill tubes. The spout on the glass measuring cup (upper right) is the worst at everything. It’s the only one of these five where the base of the spout is lower than the top plane of the container. I don’t know why that matters, but I have a difficult time controlling the flow of batter if I use that measuring cup. The slightly broader spout on the opposite plastic measuring cup offers more control and works well with soap that is at light to a early pourable medium trace. The long narrow-spouted pitcher is good for precision pouring of batter at emulsion and also works for pouring soap at light to early medium trace if I pour very slowly. Possibly TMI!
> 
> View attachment 57346
> 
> View attachment 57347


Fantastic information AND pictures!  Thank you so much.


----------



## earlene (May 17, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The spout on the glass measuring cup (upper right) is the worst at everything.
> 
> View attachment 57347


I think the spout where it is lower than the sides only works well with non-viscous liquids, like water, milk, oils, juices, jello before it starts to gel, stuff like that.  Pouring thicker viscous fluids, like pancake or waffle batter, never worked well for me from the large Pyrex measuring pitcher I used to mix them in.  The idea was great - it holds a huge amount; it has a sealing lid & it can be stored in the fridge.  But pouring from it was too messy, so I always had to use a ladle.


----------



## gardengeek (May 17, 2021)

The mixing bowl I used for my 2nd try had a short spout which caused me to spill about 1/2 cup of batter down the outside of the mold, but the diameter of the bowl was better than my first try (I hope). 

I did just order this Amazon mixing bowl for future batches. Has anyone used one like it before? The spout is longer than the ones I have.  

I also tried a new FO on #2 from NS - Lavender & Sage - and it smells awesome. I hope it has staying power!

@amd, sorry to hear about your foot


----------



## amd (May 17, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> I also tried a new FO on #2 from NS - Lavender & Sage - and it smells awesome. I hope it has staying power!


If it's anything like NG's it does! All of my lavender customers love the scent from NG - I've gone through two bottles (16oz each) in less than a year and just ordered my 3rd. How did NS version perform in the batter? NG slows trace way down, to the point that I now mix the batter and walk away for 5 minutes before I even think about pouring (and I use it in a buttermilk & honey recipe that usually needs to move fast to get into the mold!).


----------



## gardengeek (May 17, 2021)

amd said:


> If it's anything like NG's it does! All of my lavender customers love the scent from NG - I've gone through two bottles (16oz each) in less than a year and just ordered my 3rd. How did NS version perform in the batter? NG slows trace way down, to the point that I now mix the batter and walk away for 5 minutes before I even think about pouring (and I use it in a buttermilk & honey recipe that usually needs to move fast to get into the mold!).



It didn't accelerate at all. I don't know about slowing it down though. I'll try it again when I'm not so stressed with a challenge! My first try I poured too thick (different FO) so I was worried about that happening again. It was weird because by the time I poured the 4th layer into the pouring container the first two layers started rippling up so I thought it was getting too thick, but as I poured it into the mold it was still pretty fluid, hopefully not too much so.

I've been wanting to order more Peach Bellini Bikini from NG but was waiting until I needed more items due to the shipping cost. I'm going to add this to the list because if it smells anything like this AND decelerates I'm getting me some!

ETA: OMG - what a price difference in NG vs. NS on this one. I'm definitely going to get some!


----------



## amd (May 17, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> ETA: OMG - what a price difference in NG vs. NS on this one. I'm definitely going to get some!


Holy crap! I just looked up NS out of curiosity... YIKES! And also... how did I not know about Peach Bellini Bikini? It sounds fantastic! And now sad because I already placed my NG order... sigh. Anyways... back to the challenge folks!


----------



## violets2217 (May 17, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> I did just order this Amazon mixing bowl for future batches. Has anyone used one like it before? The spout is longer than the ones I have.


I have ones like that from the dollar tree, but yours look sturdier! But I do like them when I'm doing a big batch with lots of colors. They pour really well. The spout is wide enough that I don't slop batter all over when I pour too fast. I didn't use them with this pour because it was too much batter, so yours must be bigger too!


----------



## Vicki C (May 18, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I have ones like that from the dollar tree, but yours look sturdier! But I do like them when I'm doing a big batch with lots of colors. They pour really well. The spout is wide enough that I don't slop batter all over when I pour too fast. I didn't use them with this pour because it was too much batter, so yours must be bigger too!


I have four of the dollar tree version, agree these look much sturdier.  I went on a quest to figure out what Lisa of I dream in soap uses for her OPW. She was nice enough to respond when I asked her but couldn’t remember - but I wonder if it is this: ANYDAY John Lewis & Partners Plastic Measuring Jug, 1L at John Lewis & Partners
John Lewis is a UK company and they don’t have a US outlet. Too bad - these look great and are inexpensive. I ended up buying this jug in a few different sizes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G6TMI2C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
but I like the looks of the John Lewis one better.


----------



## Tara_H (May 18, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I went on a quest to figure out what Lisa of I dream in soap uses for her OPW.


I wouldn't swear to this, but when I watched her videos before I was pretty certain they were the same ones that I got from Tesco.  They look just like hers and come in a couple of different sizes.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 18, 2021)

I used an exact copy of that John Lewis one for mixing up my coloured batter.  I have a set of three of them.  They are great.  For my main mixing bowl ( and the one I used to pour from for the OPW) i have one very similar to this (larger) one from Amazon: Gorilla Grip


----------



## Vicki C (May 18, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I used an exact copy of that John Lewis one for mixing up my coloured batter.  I have a set of three of them.  They are great.  For my main mixing bowl ( and the one I used to pour from for the OPW) i have one very similar to this (larger) one from Amazon: Gorilla Grip


I’m jealous! I wish I could get them here. Also, I’ve looked at those mixing bowls but it says they aren’t microwaveable. Maybe you melt your hard fats separately or don’t use the microwave?


Tara_H said:


> I wouldn't swear to this, but when I watched her videos before I was pretty certain they were the same ones that I got from Tesco.  They look just like hers and come in a couple of different sizes.


I’m jealous again! The Tesco ones look nifty too and again I don’t think I can get them here. Also, £0.70? That’s it! I’m moving to the British Isles or New Zealand 

ETA to correct my faux pas reference to the UK, apologies @Tara_H - Dumb American here...


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 18, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I’m jealous! I wish I could get them here. Also, I’ve looked at those mixing bowls but it says they aren’t microwaveable. Maybe you melt your hard fats separately or don’t use the microwave?
> 
> I’m jealous again! The Tesco ones look nifty too and again I don’t think I can get them here. Also, £0.70? That’s it! I’m moving to the UK.


I don't use the microwave - I melt my hard oils in a pot on the stove.  I got the 'gorilla grip' one from K Mart - which I'm pretty sure you have in the US?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 18, 2021)

Photos finished, awaiting entry thread… But no pressure! 

Let me share my shenanigans I came up with. First I had a flash of genius how to “circumvent” the at-least-three-colours rule: preparing two colours and not adding either all at once, but alternating for many layers (though only two pouring pots to clean afterwards). But since I don't want to risk trouble, I finally went with four individual colours (one split, so I have five layers that OPW-blend into each other).

I was really curious how the OPW swirl would look like when cut not perpendicularly. But in case it didn't look decent, I didn't want to put my single try on OPW to risk. So I came up with this principle:







*OPW pour 1:* Cast a OPW, but tilt upright quicker, and stop when the mould is only half full.
*Intermediate quench:* Spritz some deep-frozen lighter fluid (butane gas) on top of the free surface. It'll cool the soap batter down, and create a layer of false trace (maybe even ice). This will hod the underlying OPW pour in place, when we tilt the mould again for a
*OPW pour 2*, this time lifted at the short axis of the mould. The shock-frozen “floor” in between provides us with essentially another cuboid mould for this. (Unfortunately, my recipe was really prone to false trace, so that the second layer of my specimen is a lot thinner than the first, and much of the beautifully patterned batter stayed in the pot .)
*Diagonal cutting*: Instead of the standard loaf cut (right angles everywhere), I chose about 70° of an angle for cutting, so that I cut through the OPW axis of pour 1 roughly perpendicular at 70°, but nearly parallel to the streaks (20°) through pour 2 swirl.
*Combining end pieces.* The nearly triangular end pieces are not trash. I wetted the sides that were the perpendicular sides of the loaf with water and excess half-cured soap scraped from the mould, and “glued” them together to form another bar of soap of roughly the dimensions of the others.
A strange effect of the diagonal cutting is that the photographs look distorted, since our eyes are so used to interpret soap bars as cuboids, and would rather blame photographic optics for aberrations than question their prejudices towards right angles.

And yes, it's not an accident that this cut pattern resembles my suggestion in the “hanger swirl” thread, that @soapmaker demonstrated that it not only is a theoretical idea, but turns into to be beautiful in reality!
Regarding OWP, the effect of cutting in a grazing angle is less impressive than it sounds. The patterns really look best in perpendicular cuts.


----------



## earlene (May 18, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I don't use the microwave - I melt my hard oils in a pot on the stove.  I got the 'gorilla grip' one from K Mart - which I'm pretty sure you have in the US?


Many of them have gone out of business.  They are few and far between.  There are only 21 stores left in the US, and 3 of those are scheduled to close the end of this month/early June.  Only 4 states have more than one store & only 2 other states have even 1 store left.  All the others are gone.  The last one near me closed 5 years ago.  None of the ones I shopped at in California even exist anymore.  I thought they had gone completely out of business already.  I'm surprised they are still hanging on at all.

According to what I find, the Australian conglomerate, Wesfarmers obtained a license from Sears to use the KMart name, and since bought the brand name (for use in the region) outright for $100 million.  See page 73 under the heading 'Kmart brand name acquisition' of the 2017 annual report.

In any case....



gardengeek said:


> I did just order this Amazon mixing bowl for future batches. Has anyone used one like it before? The spout is longer than the ones I have.


Wow, a removable handle!   I wonder what that's going to be like.  I await reports on your experience using that product!

Good news:  I am using my thumb more and more (dominant hand) and although I won't try to single-handedly hold a pitcher of raw soap batter with only my right hand, I am more confidant that it will be easier than previously anticipated.  So I plan to make my one-pot-wonder soap this week!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 18, 2021)

Well, I mixed a big batch of soap for my extra tall and skinny mold. The plan was to do a OPW in my gallon pitcher and add embeds made from my homemade clear soap. I know it's against the rules but I was/am going to post pics here just for fun. The FO riced and accelerated!!! So here it is in the pot where I plopped it. I did pour in OPW fashion so we shall see how these look tomorrow. I'm not sure if I will get a second shot at this method for the challenge. I'm fairly happy with my first attempt.

Also, why do my pics show up twice? I have to go back and delete one of each before I can post.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 18, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Photos finished, awaiting entry thread… But no pressure!
> 
> Let me share my shenanigans I came up with. First I had a flash of genius how to “circumvent” the at-least-three-colours rule: preparing two colours and not adding either all at once, but alternating for many layers (though only two pouring pots to clean afterwards). But since I don't want to risk trouble, I finally went with four individual colours (one split, so I have five layers that OPW-blend into each other).
> 
> ...


Wow' most impressive on your creative ideas put into actions.  About this deep frozen Butane Gas!! Which I know nada about' however Ü just kicked up "Soaping To A Whole New Level" Freezing Soap In A Nano Second Between Layers!!! Wow exciting.    I'm gonna go out on a limb & guess your degree is in Chemistry of one form or another?.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 18, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> Well, I mixed a big batch of soap for my extra tall and skinny mold. The plan was to do a OPW in my gallon pitcher and add embeds made from my homemade clear soap. I know it's against the rules but I was/am going to post pics here just for fun. The FO riced and accelerated!!! So here it is in the pot where I plopped it. I did pour in OPW fashion so we shall see how these look tomorrow. I'm not sure if I will get a second shot at this method for the challenge. I'm fairly happy with my first attempt.
> 
> Also, why do my pics show up twice? I have to go back and delete one of each before I can post.
> 
> ...


Wow love them colors


----------



## mommycarlson (May 18, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow love them colors


Thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 18, 2021)

I considered pouring into the pot from two different places, but then noticed this statement in the rules section.  Is it a rule, or just given as a description of the way the soap is usually made?

“You will separate your batter into colors, pour each color fully down the side of the main pot in the same location.”


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 18, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I considered pouring into the pot from two different places, but then noticed this statement in the rules section.  Is it a rule, or just given as a description of the way the soap is usually made?
> 
> “You will separate your batter into colors, pour each color fully down the side of the main pot in the same location.”


I had #3 colors in separate containers' I then poured each color into "One Container' pouring dwn the side w/ each color poured in same location of first pour, one right after another.   I Took Snapshot Of Bowl W/ All Three Colors' post pour.  Then continued to complete The Main Pour In Soap Mold' sliding the bowl from side to side tell mold was full.  ( I'd Forgot To Tilt Mold ) Post Pour Ugh. but turned out .
My  first & only attempt @ this OPW


----------



## Tara_H (May 18, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I considered pouring into the pot from two different places, but then noticed this statement in the rules section.  Is it a rule, or just given as a description of the way the soap is usually made?
> 
> “You will separate your batter into colors, pour each color fully down the side of the main pot in the same location.”


Hmm, I interpreted that to be a specific rule, otherwise I would have poured in different places also...


----------



## amd (May 18, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is it a rule, or just given as a description of the way the soap is usually made?
> 
> “You will separate your batter into colors, pour each color fully down the side of the main pot in the same location.”


It is both a rule for the challenge and the way the OPW technique is done. That is why one of the entry photos requirements is that you have a pic of your soap in the "one pot".

Pouring it into different locations in the pot becomes ITPS, not OPW.


----------



## Ladka (May 18, 2021)

And what is ITPS?


----------



## KimW (May 18, 2021)

Oh, Oh!  I know this one!!

In The Pot Swirl.

Gold star for me!


----------



## Ladka (May 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Oh, Oh!  I know this one!!
> 
> In The Pot Swirl.
> 
> Gold star for me!





  Here you are!


----------



## amd (May 18, 2021)

Ladka said:


> And what is ITPS?


Gold star for @KimW - In the Pot Swirl = ITPS.


----------



## gladysjones (May 18, 2021)

Ugh,  soo. Epic fail for my 1st attempt is on the books. Looking forward to redeeming myself in 2nd attempt.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Oh, Oh!  I know this one!!
> 
> In The Pot Swirl.
> 
> ...


LOL - I was just thinking of Vinny Barbarino the other day too!


----------



## Vicki C (May 18, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I don't use the microwave - I melt my hard oils in a pot on the stove.  I got the 'gorilla grip' one from K Mart - which I'm pretty sure you have in the US?


KMart has shrunk considerably in the US, I thought they were completely defunct but I guess there are a few. @earlene gave you much more thorough info, looks like.


Tara_H said:


> Hmm, I interpreted that to be a specific rule, otherwise I would have poured in different places also...


I did not see this part of the rules - I’m going to do one more effort so I’m glad I see it now! I had planned to pour the color I wanted to be on top at the back of my pouring container, and the one I wanted to be on the bottom at the front. Yikes. This changes my plan.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Oh, Oh!  I know this one!!
> 
> In The Pot Swirl.
> 
> ...


He He


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 18, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> Ugh,  soo. Epic fail for my 1st attempt is on the books. Looking forward to redeeming myself in 2nd attempt.


You Got This' & Time


----------



## gardengeek (May 18, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I have ones like that from the dollar tree, but yours look sturdier! But I do like them when I'm doing a big batch with lots of colors. They pour really well. The spout is wide enough that I don't slop batter all over when I pour too fast. I didn't use them with this pour because it was too much batter, so yours must be bigger too!



The Dollar Tree near me doesn't have any good pitchers. I went to all the dollar stores and couldn't find anything with a longer spout. I'm like Goldilocks, one is too short, one is too long, and maybe my new one will be just right! 



earlene said:


> Wow, a removable handle!   I wonder what that's going to be like.  I await reports on your experience using that product!
> 
> Good news:  I am using my thumb more and more (dominant hand) and although I won't try to single-handedly hold a pitcher of raw soap batter with only my right hand, I am more confidant that it will be easier than previously anticipated.  So I plan to make my one-pot-wonder soap this week!



I don't know if I will ever need to use the bowl w/o the handle but at least I have the option. I really was interested in the spout length and depth, it falls in between what I already have. 

I used it tonight on my 3rd OPW attempt. One thing I don't like is the markings on the inside of the bowl are raised so they interfere with scraping the batter out. I will say there's a lot going on with this bowl - the top edge slopes down from the front and then back up to the back, the shape is oblong and the sidewalls are angled. Made for an interesting pour! The spout length worked out good so I didn't make as big of a mess as I did the last two attempts. Due to the diameter of the bowl you can only see the top two layers in my before photo but at least I remembered to take it!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 19, 2021)

Here is my riced and accelerated soap from yesterday. I was unable to do the OPW into the pot so this is an in the pot plop! I did pour it into the mold in OPW style. I love all the cool swirls! The embeds are my homemade clear soap colored with yellow mica.


----------



## SPowers (May 19, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow' most impressive on your creative ideas put into actions.  About this deep frozen Butane Gas!! Which I know nada about' however Ü just kicked up "Soaping To A Whole New Level" Freezing Soap In A Nano Second Between Layers!!! Wow exciting.    I'm gonna go out on a limb & guess your degree is in Chemistry of one form or another?.



Soooo... that's how a creative mind works!  I'm in awe!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 19, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow' most impressive on your creative ideas put into actions.


Now if I only had some luck with colouring soap and would be a bit more conservative with recipes, the result would also _look_ decent. 



SPowers said:


> Soooo... that's how a creative mind works!  I'm in awe!


Oof. If I only knew. Too often I lie in bed at night, and then such ideas pop into my mind and keep me from eventually falling asleep.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 19, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> Here is my riced and accelerated soap from yesterday. I was unable to do the OPW into the pot so this is an in the pot plop! I did pour it into the mold in OPW style. I love all the cool swirls! The embeds are my homemade clear soap colored with yellow mica. View attachment 57413


Thats beautiful soap' Love the embeds too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 19, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now if I only had some luck with colouring soap and would be a bit more conservative with recipes, the result would also _look_ decent.
> 
> 
> Oof. If I only knew. Too often I lie in bed at night, and then such ideas pop into my mind and keep me from eventually falling asleep.


Wise-Owl' 
I'm looking forward to viewing your OPW masterpiece.


----------



## Stephd31 (May 19, 2021)

earlene said:


> I just had the house to myself for almost 3 days, and instead of making soap, I mopped and dusted and vacuumed and did laundry - stuff I hadn't done in a month because of the surgery.  So I also still haven't got there yet either! I hope to this coming week, however, because my OT is really helping me use my hand more and more.


I totally understand.  I squandered away my three-day alone time cleaning as well. The house just needed it, and I couldn't bear to do something fun while looking at the mess.  I hope your hand is doing well and you've been able to make your soap!


----------



## earlene (May 19, 2021)

Stephd31 said:


> I totally understand.  I squandered away my three-day alone time cleaning as well. The house just needed it, and I couldn't bear to do something fun while looking at the mess.  I hope your hand is doing well and you've been able to make your soap!


Thank you. Each day is better, but no soap today.  Tomorrow is my plan.  For some reason I couldn't get to sleep last night, after moving from the couch where I was nodding off, to the bed.  So I was up until after 4 am.  Not safe to make soap on 5 hours sleep, at least for me at this time.  I should be so exhausted by the end of the day, that I should be able to sleep well tonight.

I plan to set up as much as possible tonight, so I can get started early tomorrow.  Anyway, that is my plan.  I have my colors already picked out and set aside, so all's left to do is to get the oils & so forth ready tonight (after Hubby retires for the evening).


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 19, 2021)

My T&S mold is on its way!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 19, 2021)

@earlene 
Glad your doing better & able to make soap.


----------



## gladysjones (May 19, 2021)

Well. I don't think my epic fail is AS epic anymore.  Although it's not challenge worthy I don't hate it. I do have some q's tho I might post to the beginner board. For now, I was stoked to see this cut after the gloopy mess I made of the pour. Not a bad looking bar I can use and give away.


----------



## earlene (May 20, 2021)

All set up & ready to go.  Kitty Baby is napping so I can soap without worrying about her wandering in.  It started raining while we were outside this morning and after she had successfully hunted, which also helps tire her out.  But with the rain, she tends to sleep more during the day.

However, my hand is really stiff.  I thought if I got my first set of hand & finger exercises out of the way early I'd have more agility and less stiffness.  But it didn't turn out that way.  I'll take my arthritis med & ice it for awhile and see if I can get it comfortable enough to get going on this soap before she gets up again.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 20, 2021)

Anyone else going nuts waiting for entry day? I did mine waayyy too early in the month when I know I have a patience problem lol.


----------



## DKing (May 20, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> Here is my riced and accelerated soap from yesterday. I was unable to do the OPW into the pot so this is an in the pot plop! I did pour it into the mold in OPW style. I love all the cool swirls! The embeds are my homemade clear soap colored with yellow mica. View attachment 57413


I LOVE this one!!!  It immediately reminded me of Van Gogh's "Starry Nights" painting.  




I though, need to kick myself in the butt and get going on my challenge soap! I WILL make an entry this time!!! No excuses!!!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 20, 2021)

DKing said:


> I LOVE this one!!!  It immediately reminded me of Van Gogh's "Starry Nights" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter said the same thing about the starry night painting  I need to make a second one myself, it's "planned" but other things keep taking priority. Hopefully by this weekend. Good luck to you!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 20, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Anyone else going nuts waiting for entry day? I did mine waayyy too early in the month when I know I have a patience problem lol.


Yes I am too.  I was just checking the Date for our entries. ..


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 21, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Anyone else going nuts waiting for entry day? I did mine waayyy too early in the month when I know I have a patience problem lol.


IKR?  I made mine on the 6th May.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 21, 2021)

Entry thread? My brain is broken over what order to put my colors in the pot!! Lol. Anyone else struggle with this?? I write it down and have still done it backwards. 

ETA: when I couldn't get my gloves on this morning I should have just put everything away! I was on the front seat of the struggle bus from the start. From gloves sticking to my sweaty hands to dropping everything and spilling FO to ricing soap batter, it was just a hot mess over here. Attempts 2 and 3 are in the molds and I am done!  I will just have to continue living vicariously through all of you who can do this pour


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 21, 2021)

I took some coloured pencils with the approximate colours how I wanted my batters, arranged them in the order that I liked most (on the table), and flipped them upside down. Scribbling the order for the record (you don't want to think/make decisions/reconstruct while making soap). Worked reasonably well, except that some colourants didn't quite behave like they should.


----------



## linne1gi (May 21, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> IKR?  I made mine on the 6th May.





mommycarlson said:


> Entry thread? My brain is broken over what order to put my colors in the pot!! Lol. Anyone else struggle with this?? I write it down and have still done it backwards.


It’s just reverse order.  Whatever you want on top goes on the bottom in the pot.


----------



## earlene (May 21, 2021)

My day before prep wasn't enough.  I made an error in measuring my oils and had to quadruple my recipe.  That meant I had to line another bigger mold.  Folding freezer paper with a very stiff hand and swollen thumb that is not functioning as normal is a very cumbersome prospect!  So I did that last night rather than making the soap.  My hand was so exhausted an in so much pain, that I didn't even prepare my colorants.

This morning I have therapy, then this afternoon I am going with my eldest son to his prosthetist appointment.  His new leg is ready for fitting, and what all is entailed when a new prosthetic leg is ready.  It all can take some time.  So I may work on the soap tonight, or I may not.  It all depends on how I feel by evening.

It did occur to me this morning that I should probably divide the melted oils into smaller batches (like master batching) instead of making a larger batch.  That way if I don't like the first one, I could still do another before the entry thread closes.  So I think I will do that next:  divide the oils into smaller portions and re-calculate the lye solution needed for each portion.  Then maybe I'll have time to start my colorants preparation in some of the batch oils.  I think I can get that done before my therapy session.


----------



## linne1gi (May 21, 2021)

earlene said:


> My day before prep wasn't enough.  I made an error in measuring my oils and had to quadruple my recipe.  That meant I had to line another bigger mold.  Folding freezer paper with a very stiff hand and swollen thumb that is not functioning as normal is a very cumbersome prospect!  So I did that last night rather than making the soap.  My hand was so exhausted an in so much pain, that I didn't even prepare my colorants.
> 
> This morning I have therapy, then this afternoon I am going with my eldest son to his prosthetist appointment.  His new leg is ready for fitting, and what all is entailed when a new prosthetic leg is ready.  It all can take some time.  So I may work on the soap tonight, or I may not.  It all depends on how I feel by evening.
> 
> It did occur to me this morning that I should probably divide the melted oils into smaller batches (like master batching) instead of making a larger batch.  That way if I don't like the first one, I could still do another before the entry thread closes.  So I think I will do that next:  divide the oils into smaller portions and re-calculate the lye solution needed for each portion.  Then maybe I'll have time to start my colorants preparation in some of the batch oils.  I think I can get that done before my therapy session.


Wow, you have had a tough time.  Good luck on even attempting this.  I only made a 16 ounce batch. I have a mini tall & skinny mold that is great for trials.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 21, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> It’s just reverse order.  Whatever you want on top goes on the bottom in the pot.


I'm aware of that lol. But for some reason it's just so very difficult for me to reverse the order. My brain just struggles


----------



## amd (May 21, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> I'm aware of that lol. But for some reason it's just so very difficult for me to reverse the order. My brain just struggles


I totally get this! I was a drafter for 14 years and view rotations in my head did not come naturally (my husband is a drafter and it's as easy as breathing to him). What I would do is draw out the way you want the colors to be on your soap, the turn the page upside down and put the colors in the pot in the order shown on the upside down drawing starting at the bottom. Then when you pour, it should match your drawing - the last color in the pot (at the top of the upside down drawing) will go in first matching the bottom of the right-side-up drawing.


----------



## linne1gi (May 21, 2021)

Great idea!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 21, 2021)

amd said:


> I totally get this! I was a drafter for 14 years and view rotations in my head did not come naturally (my husband is a drafter and it's as easy as breathing to him). What I would do is draw out the way you want the colors to be on your soap, the turn the page upside down and put the colors in the pot in the order shown on the upside down drawing starting at the bottom. Then when you pour, it should match your drawing - the last color in the pot (at the top of the upside down drawing) will go in first matching the bottom of the right-side-up drawing.


Yes as linne said that's a great idea. I do write it down and have still layered it in wrong. I'm one of those people if I'm reading a map while hubs is driving, I have to turn the map to know which way we're going. (for those who know what a paper map is) lol


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

The last batch of OPW I made I took pieces of tape and wrote a 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 on each. I then put the numbered tape on the containers I was using to disperse my colorants, telling me *in which order to pour into the pouring container*. This gave me time to work it out before I even incorporated my lye solution and fats.

When it came time to pour each colored batter into the big pouring container, all I had to do was grab the #1, then #2, then #3, then #4, and #5 pouring pitchers.


----------



## Stephd31 (May 21, 2021)

I made my soap today.  That did not go according to plan.   Like others, I wasn't pouring from a large enough spout, and I made a huge mess.  There was soap everywhere.  To top it off, at least one color was at a thicker trace than it should have been.  While I think what I made will come out pretty, I don't think it's going to win any beauty competitions.  I'm really happy I had the opportunity to join the challenge and made the time to make an entry.  Super excited about the cut!


----------



## linne1gi (May 21, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> Yes as linne said that's a great idea. I do write it down and have still layered it in wrong. I'm one of those people if I'm reading a map while hubs is driving, I have to turn the map to know which way we're going. (for those who know what a paper map is) lol


Well, it’s been a few years, lol!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 21, 2021)

earlene said:


> My day before prep wasn't enough.  I made an error in measuring my oils and had to quadruple my recipe.  That meant I had to line another bigger mold.  Folding freezer paper with a very stiff hand and swollen thumb that is not functioning as normal is a very cumbersome prospect!  So I did that last night rather than making the soap.  My hand was so exhausted an in so much pain, that I didn't even prepare my colorants.
> 
> This morning I have therapy, then this afternoon I am going with my eldest son to his prosthetist appointment.  His new leg is ready for fitting, and what all is entailed when a new prosthetic leg is ready.  It all can take some time.  So I may work on the soap tonight, or I may not.  It all depends on how I feel by evening.
> 
> It did occur to me this morning that I should probably divide the melted oils into smaller batches (like master batching) instead of making a larger batch.  That way if I don't like the first one, I could still do another before the entry thread closes.  So I think I will do that next:  divide the oils into smaller portions and re-calculate the lye solution needed for each portion.  Then maybe I'll have time to start my colorants preparation in some of the batch oils.  I think I can get that done before my therapy session.


separating the oils like you mentioned sounds like it would be a good idea & easier for you.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 21, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> The last batch of OPW I made I took pieces of tape and wrote a 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 on each. I then put the numbered tape on the containers I was using to disperse my colorants, telling me *in which order to pour into the pouring container*. This gave me time to work it out before I even incorporated my lye solution and fats.
> 
> When it came time to pour each colored batter into the big pouring container, all I had to do was grab the #1, then #2, then #3, then #4, and #5 pouring pitchers.


great idea


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (May 21, 2021)

Whoosh! So much for "_I'll participate in this challenge because it looks easy." _My attempt is in the mold, but getting it there was a little hectic. I hope my colors aren't too similar. At least I remembered the fragrance and a picture of the pot.


----------



## gladysjones (May 21, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Whoosh! So much for "_I'll participate in this challenge because it looks easy." _My attempt is in the mold, but getting it there was a little hectic. I hope my colors aren't too similar. At least I remembered the fragrance and a picture of the pot.


I'm with you. I just cut my 2nd attempt and it's still not a success. I might try once more. But ATM I'm getting really sick of soap  third time's charm right. ? At least I'm gaining experience.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 21, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Whoosh! So much for "_I'll participate in this challenge because it looks easy." _My attempt is in the mold, but getting it there was a little hectic. I hope my colors aren't too similar. At least I remembered the fragrance and a picture of the pot.


woohoo.


----------



## Vicki C (May 21, 2021)

Attempt #3 today. I got the order right, got the right trace, remembered the photo, but I poured my colors into the side and should have poured them down the spout (for the effect I was after). So then I had to pour from the side of the jug with no spout, which went about as you might expect. Seems like I enjoy making things difficult.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 21, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> But ATM I'm getting really sick of soap


Whaaaaaa???  Sick of soap!? Wash your mouth out...(with soap)!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 21, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> I'm with you. I just cut my 2nd attempt and it's still not a success. I might try once more. But ATM I'm getting really sick of soap  third time's charm right. ? At least I'm gaining experience.


Dont give up' your right on the threshold of success.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 21, 2021)

I'm looking forward to viewing everyones creative soap designs for our challenge.  This was a fun challenge w/no stresses easy breezy.


----------



## Stephd31 (May 22, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Seems like I enjoy making things difficult.


I thought the same thing about myself when I was pouring mine. Like, why can't I just use the proper tools instead of improvising so much? My life would be so much easier.
I guess I just am what I am.


----------



## gladysjones (May 22, 2021)

Stephd31 said:


> I thought the same thing about myself when I was pouring mine. Like, why can't I just use the proper tools instead of improvising so much? My life would be so much easier.
> I guess I just am what I am.


Sounds like there are a few of us out there like this. At least we can comfort in the fact we are not alone.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

@gladysjones @Stephd31 Neophilia: an enthusiasm for what is new and novel.

I can relate. Years ago I uncovered this beautiful word and it was a lightbulb going off in my head when I learned that there was a word that fit that part of me that is abundantly curious. And curious is a good word, too. This word takes it to the next level, though.

P.S. I like being a neophiliac.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 22, 2021)

Today we post our OPW Creation's, Yay .


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 22, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I hope my colors aren't too similar.


One of my initial ideas was some kind of “ghost swirl” and/or exploiting glycerin rivers or various concentrations of different white pigments. In retrospective, I think it's a good idea that I didn't, not only to debate how many colours “five shades of white, and you can see the difference only under special lighting conditions” are .
Still, two of my colours are hardly distinguishable.


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2021)

Finally, it is done.  Everything was slow going due to my hand, and I should have stopped using the SBer one or two bursts before I did.  My batter thickened up more than I wanted, what with my slow moving hand and all.  But it's in the oven for CPOP to encourage gel.  I used a T&S mold, but miscalculated necessary Total Batch size needed so  they'll be Short & Skinny.  But I think the design should be okay with the short & skinny.  I poured the colors in the right order as planned for what was going to be on the bottom, middle & top, but at the end of the pour, I wasn't so sure my choice of order was necessarily the best choice.  Actually, I don't think it matters that much, as I like the color combination and no matter what, I am sure I am going to be happy with the result given the difficulty of making this or pretty much any soap right now with my thumb and hand like it is.  

I actually used my dominant hand for the pour and my thumb, although tired from all that work, is not in pain and did not fail to perform reasonably well with a little assist from its partner, my left hand.  So it's all good.  Hubby came home (from mowing across town) and I had to warn him not to touch anything until I cleaned up, which is all done now (with the soapy vessels & utensils resting out of the way in the spare shower, where they will stay for a couple of days for the residue to saponify prior to final clean-up.

Kitty Baby was outside most of the time, but has finally gone up for a cat-nap.  À la Mobjack Bay, I put my camera on top of the mold before I even started so I would remember to get the One Pot Wonder photo of the raw soap in the pot prior to the mold pour.  I wasn't sure the mold would stay put during the pour because I tilted it so precariously, but I put a towel to stabilize it and had no trouble with the mold staying put.

I may make another attempt in a few days, or I may not.  We shall see.


----------



## Vicki C (May 22, 2021)

@amd I think I missed a crucial part of the rules - “pour each color *fully* down the side of the main pot in the same location.” Does that mean no dividing up of colors is allowed? I think it does. Back to the soap studio I go... (boo hoo )


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 22, 2021)

earlene said:


> Finally, it is done.  Everything was slow going due to my hand, and I should have stopped using the SBer one or two bursts before I did.  My batter thickened up more than I wanted, what with my slow moving hand and all.  But it's in the oven for CPOP to encourage gel.  I used a T&S mold, but miscalculated necessary Total Batch size needed so  they'll be Short & Skinny.  But I think the design should be okay with the short & skinny.  I poured the colors in the right order as planned for what was going to be on the bottom, middle & top, but at the end of the pour, I wasn't so sure my choice of order was necessarily the best choice.  Actually, I don't think it matters that much, as I like the color combination and no matter what, I am sure I am going to be happy with the result given the difficulty of making this or pretty much any soap right now with my thumb and hand like it is.
> 
> I actually used my dominant hand for the pour and my thumb, although tired from all that work, is not in pain and did not fail to perform reasonably well with a little assist from its partner, my left hand.  So it's all good.  Hubby came home (from mowing across town) and I had to warn him not to touch anything until I cleaned up, which is all done now (with the soapy vessels & utensils resting out of the way in the spare shower, where they will stay for a couple of days for the residue to saponify prior to final clean-up.
> 
> ...


Dear
On a good note you have tell the 28th to retry if your up to it'


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 22, 2021)

Here are the soaps I‘m not entering for the challenge.   

For the first soap, which had four layers, the colors are quite interleaved. The layers were poured at 90 deg from the spout of a batter bowl (2000 ml).  This was a huge pouring vessel compared to batch size (450 g oils) and the spout is broad.  The batter for each color was passing through/over the spout simultaneously for much of the pour.  The colorants are indigo, annatto, with a little AC added to the darker indigo layer. The soap is scented with lemongrass EO.









For this next batch (450 g oils), I made a pink base batter using madder tea for the water and a little TD to add some opacity.  The split layers were colored with strongly colored paprika, rhubarb and alkanet infused oils until I achieved the colors I wanted. The two warm color layers are scented with NS Satsuma and the two cool purplish layers are scented with NS Lavender and Sage. The acceleration of the purple layers had me scrambling and I forgot to take the crucial photo, but this batter was poured at about 45 deg from the spout of a 1000 ml measuring cup.  I added the layers in the order shown below, from left to right.  I had no idea how it was going to turn out because the purple and orange layers seemed to be moving at different speeds on the way into the mold.

I LOVE this soap!  I don’t think it looks ridged IRL, but I can’t seem to get a better photo.










In case anyone is interested, I made the concentrated oil infusions using the method Chass of Wild Plantanica uses to make hers.  It makes adding botanical colorants almost as easy as adding micas.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (May 22, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Whoosh! So much for "_I'll participate in this challenge because it looks easy." _My attempt is in the mold, but getting it there was a little hectic. I hope my colors aren't too similar. At least I remembered the fragrance and a picture of the pot.


Well, I cut it this morning and am fairly pleased with the result. The colors turned out decent, though not stunning. Like usual (sigh), I overheated and got glycerin rivers, but they don't ruin the design. It will be my entry, because I don't foresee having time to make another batch.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are the soaps I‘m not entering for the challenge.
> 
> For the first soap, which had four layers, the colors are quite interleaved. The layers were poured at 45 deg from the spout of a batter bowl (2000 ml).  This was a huge pouring vessel compared to batch size (450 g oils) and the spout is broad.  The batter for each color was passing through/over the spout simultaneously for much of the pour.  The colorants are indigo, annatto, with a little AC added to the darker indigo layer. The soap is scented with lemongrass EO.
> 
> ...


love the lemongrass one Mobjack!


----------



## amd (May 22, 2021)

May 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - One Pot Wonder (OPW)
					

This is the Entry thread for the SMF May 2021 Challenge - One Pot Wonder. Please post your entry photos in this thread. Please remember not to post your entry photos anywhere else until after the challenge is finished. You can not use any photos that you have shared elsewhere already. Your entry...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



The entry thread is now open.
*REMINDER: NO comments in the entry thread. If you would like like to comment on someone's entry, you may do so in the this thread.*


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2021)

So here is my non entry.  I thought I was being a superstar by trying to use the full rainbow spectrum in this one.  However, I was disappointed that the greens and blues did not come through very much at all, despite making up slightly more of the green knowing that it tends to 'fade'.  This mixture was also a little bit thicker for the pour than my previous effort ( the one in the entry thread) - as you can see from the 'in the pot' shot.


----------



## gladysjones (May 22, 2021)

Those are gorgeous!,  especially for a non entry. How'd you get such great definition in your swirls with such a thick batter?mi e just came out in clumps.


----------



## AliOop (May 22, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay those are beautiful! Did you pour at 45 degrees from the spout, or 90? Looks like 90 in the photo but maybe I'm not seeing it right. 

Also, do you by any chance know which video by Chass explains her method of oil infusions? I looked at at her website and her list of videos, and none of them seem to be specifically about the oil infusions. Thanks!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Mobjack Bay those are beautiful! Did you pour at 45 degrees from the spout, or 90? Looks like 90 in the photo but maybe I'm not seeing it right.
> 
> Also, do you by any chance know which video by Chass explains her method of oil infusions? I looked at at her website and her list of videos, and none of them seem to be specifically about the oil infusions. Thanks!


Thank you!  I fixed the angles for the pours .  Chass’ YT is *here*


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 22, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I see now I didn't really do the technique right.


Huh? I'd say it's perfectly fine! You apparently poured when the batter was still very thin, so you got a layering that is hard to beat in its fineness (extra points for the effort of putting so many layers in the pot). It heavily reminds me of wood grain texture!

Dividing single colours into multiple pours has been addressed multiple times in this thread. If the organisers had objections against it, I think we would have noticed . AFAICS, you did nothing against the rules.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 22, 2021)

@KiwiMoose You’re being too critical. It’s a great soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 22, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are the soaps I‘m not entering for the challenge.
> 
> For the first soap, which had four layers, the colors are quite interleaved. The layers were poured at 90 deg from the spout of a batter bowl (2000 ml).  This was a huge pouring vessel compared to batch size (450 g oils) and the spout is broad.  The batter for each color was passing through/over the spout simultaneously for much of the pour.  The colorants are indigo, annatto, with a little AC added to the darker indigo layer. The soap is scented with lemongrass EO.
> 
> ...


Really pretty soap love the colors in both


----------



## AliOop (May 22, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Chass’ YT is *here*


Thanks! Apparently she has two YT channels, and I was on the wrong one.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 22, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> So here is my non entry.  I thought I was being a superstar by trying to use the full rainbow spectrum in this one.  However, I was disappointed that the greens and blues did not come through very much at all, despite making up slightly more of the green knowing that it tends too 'fade'.  This mixture was also a little bit thicker for the point than my previous - as you can see from the 'in the pot' shot.
> View attachment 57532
> View attachment 57533
> View attachment 57534


Wow' beautiful soap


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Huh? I'd say it's perfectly fine! You apparently poured when the batter was still very thin, so you got a layering that is hard to beat in its fineness (extra points for the effort of putting so many layers in the pot). It heavily reminds me of wood grain texture!
> 
> Dividing single colours into multiple pours has been addressed multiple times in this thread. If the organisers had objections against it, I think we would have noticed . AFAICS, you did nothing against the rules.


I just poured mine in solid colours like I saw in the video. It never occurred to me that I could split the colours for the pour. It's certainly a nice way to get a really thin 'feathered' pour.  I'm am going to try that for future soap pours - I really like this style and will use it more often.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Thanks! Apparently she has two YT channels, and I was on the wrong one.


The SNIF channel where she posted the video supports the Soapmaking Natural Ingredients Forum (SNIF) group on Facebook.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2021)

This is one I made back in early 2019 and I realise now it

 was the OPW but didn't know that's what it was called at the time.  The only difference was I cut it across in the other direction to make it more stripey. ( And I piled some leftover colour on the top - too much really coz it looks quite clumpy)


----------



## violets2217 (May 22, 2021)

It was so hard to decide which challenge try to enter... I had my kids decide and it was unanimous. So this is my first try that I didn't pour as evenly?!?!? I love the way it turned out, just didn't think it was challenge worthy! LOL!


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Edit:  I see now I didn't really do the technique right.


I hope you will have another chance to make a batch!  That is gorgeous, though.



ResolvableOwl said:


> Huh? I'd say it's perfectly fine! You apparently poured when the batter was still very thin, so you got a layering that is hard to beat in its fineness (extra points for the effort of putting so many layers in the pot). It heavily reminds me of wood grain texture!
> 
> Dividing single colours into multiple pours has been addressed multiple times in this thread. If the organisers had objections against it, I think we would have noticed . AFAICS, you did nothing against the rules.


Actually, *SPowers* is correct. See the last two quotes below. As you can see, our hostess, @amd DID address that question early in the thread.



KiwiMoose said:


> I just poured mine in solid colours like I saw in the video. It never occurred to me that I could split the colours for the pour. It's certainly a nice way to get a really thin 'feathered' pour.  I'm am going to try that for future soap pours - I really like this style and will use it more often.



Well, you could, but then it wouldn't be the One Pot Wonder technique as described in the rules and clarified by amd in discussion. 



amd said:


> *SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE May 2021 CHALLENGE*
> 
> The One Pot Wonder is essentially an in the mold swirl. You will separate your batter into colors, pour each color fully down the side of the main pot in the same location.





amd said:


> It is both a rule for the challenge and the way the OPW technique is done. That is why one of the entry photos requirements is that you have a pic of your soap in the "one pot".
> 
> Pouring it into different locations in the pot becomes ITPS, not OPW.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> It was so hard to decide which challenge try to enter... I had my kids decide and it was unanimous. So this is my first try that I didn't pour as evenly?!?!? I love the way it turned out, just didn't think it was challenge worthy! LOL!
> View attachment 57552
> View attachment 57553


OMG!  Gorgeous!  I shudder to think what your better one is!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

My T&S mold came in today! I’ll be doing the design tomorrow. I have one entry-worthy design using my regular mold so we shall see if the T&S comes out better.


----------



## Tara_H (May 23, 2021)

earlene said:


> I hope you will have another chance to make a batch!  That is gorgeous, though.
> 
> 
> Actually, *SPowers* is correct. See the last two quotes below. As you can see, our hostess, @amd DID address that question early in the thread.
> ...


I think I'm still missing something - from what I can see she did pour all the colours in the same place? Which is what that conversation was about. Until you said this I thought maybe the issue was the thinner layers of colours, but I don't remember there being a rule against that?

(I'll admit to being a bit confused anyway because I always understood ITPS to require, well, some kind of swirling action to happen in the pot, but I'm trying hard to stay within the rules as required for the challenge.)


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 23, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I think I'm still missing something - from what I can see she did pour all the colours in the same place? Which is what that conversation was about. Until you said this I thought maybe the issue was the thinner layers of colours, but I don't remember there being a rule against that?
> 
> (I'll admit to being a bit confused anyway because I always understood ITPS to require, well, some kind of swirling action to happen in the pot, but I'm trying hard to stay within the rules as required for the challenge.)


After re-reading the rules for this challenge again, I think this may be what @amd means when she states to pour each colour "*fully*" down the same place.  In other words, pour the whole portion of each colour before changing to the next colour.  Can you please clarify @amd ?  I didn't really click that was what we had to do, but rather just copied what she did in the video so it was purely by chance that I poured the full amount of each colour, one after the other.  I understood it had to poured in the same place, but not that it had to be each colour in its entirety.


----------



## Tara_H (May 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> After re-reading the rules for this challenge again, I think this may be what @amd means when she states to pour each colour "*fully*" down the same place.


Ohhhhh... Gotcha. I was reading that as pour each colour [fully in the same place], i.e. no switching around, rather than [pour each colour fully] in the same place...


----------



## Vicki C (May 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> After re-reading the rules for this challenge again, I think this may be what @amd means when she states to pour each colour "*fully*" down the same place.  In other words, pour the whole portion of each colour before changing to the next colour.  Can you please clarify @amd ?  I didn't really click that was what we had to do, but rather just copied what she did in the video so it was purely by chance that I poured the full amount of each colour, one after the other.  I understood it had to poured in the same place, but not that it had to be each colour in its entirety.


This was exactly my mistake - I divided up my colors a little bit to get the effect I was after, which isn’t in the spirit of the challenge. Some videos on youtube do that as well, but it wasn’t allowed for this challenge. I’m hoping I’ll have time for another attempt as I’m babysitting my granddaughter today (yippee!) but if not I had fun practicing!


----------



## Tara_H (May 23, 2021)

I guess that will disqualify a few of the already posted entries then, and I suspect none of mine are permitted under this reading. (I.e. no repeat colours)

Well, I had fun, but I won't be making any more specifically for the challenge, I have some other OPW plans that don't fall within the rules either and I want to go try those out.

Best of luck to the entrants!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 23, 2021)

Yes it's definitely a technique that i want to try more of.  Relatively easy for a nice effect.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 23, 2021)

My non entry soaps. First up is scented with Fresh Lemon Sugar from RE. Colors are all from Nurture. Lemon Chiffon, Eye Of The Tiger, Lemon Drop, and Celadon. Not enough difference between Lemon Drop and Lemon Chiffon.

Accelerated on me so by the time I got to the orange it just came out in a plop.

Next up is scented with Smell The Rainbow from Nurture. It slipped my mind that this one is a ricer! Ughhhh!!! I did struggle between this one and Bomb Pop as my entry. This one also got really thick by the time it was the red batters turn to go in the mold, so again, another plop!  And apparently when I turn my containers to scrape them I dribble off center lol. I need to pay closer attention but when it started ricing all bets were off!

This was fun! My quest to nail this technique continues but I will probably not try it again too soon as I've had at least 8 tries at it in recent months.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I just poured mine in solid colours like I saw in the video. It never occurred to me that I could split the colours for the pour. It's certainly a nice way to get a really thin 'feathered' pour.  I'm am going to try that for future soap pours - I really like this style and will use it more often.


I didn't realize we could pour the colors several times either, that would definitely help with the thin feathered lines. Did we get clarification on this? I looked through the thread and didn't see if we did, if it's there I missed it. I understood "pour each color fully" meant all of each color at once. I'm really curious now!


----------



## earlene (May 23, 2021)

A reminder:  PLEASE do not post comments on the ENTRY thread.  Comments about entries should be posted to this thread.  Thank you.

I am LOVING these non-entries.  You guys are making some gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous soaps:



Mobjack Bay said:


> View attachment 57526
> 
> 
> I LOVE this soap!  I don’t think it looks ridged IRL, but I can’t seem to get a better photo.
> ...


I can see why you love that second one; it's lovely.



KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 57532
> View attachment 57534


Well done.


violets2217 said:


> View attachment 57553


@violets2217, this is SO so so fabulous!  As is your entry.  I adore them both!


mommycarlson said:


> View attachment 57572
> View attachment 57574


@mommycarlson , Both of these are beyond gorgeous. It certainly looks like you have this technique well in hand! I can see that choosing which one of your soaps to enter had to have been a difficult choice.

Now, as to my non-entry, I have decided my first attempt won't be entered. So I have to try again.  Maybe tomorrow.  My hand is very sore today and I barely slept last night, so doubt I can manage more than a bit of set-up; maybe I'll prep the colors.  The mold is already prepped, so the hand pain from doing that is out of the way.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 23, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> My non entry soaps. First up is scented with Fresh Lemon Sugar from RE. Colors are all from Nurture. Lemon Chiffon, Eye Of The Tiger, Lemon Drop, and Celadon. Not enough difference between Lemon Drop and Lemon Chiffon.
> 
> Accelerated on me so by the time I got to the orange it just came out in a plop.
> 
> ...


Such Pretty Bright Colors'


----------



## mommycarlson (May 23, 2021)

earlene said:


> A reminder:  PLEASE do not post comments on the ENTRY thread.  Comments about entries should be posted to this thread.  Thank you.
> 
> I am LOVING these non-entries.  You guys are making some gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous soaps:
> 
> ...


Thank you Earlene!!  I hope you are able to get your hand to cooperate and get a soap poured


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 23, 2021)

I had so much fun making soaps for the challenge that I decided to make today’s beer soap as a modified OPW.  I did what I could to produce unevenly accelerating batter portions using a non-swirl recipe, colloidal oats, different color cocoa powders and a mildly accelerating FO. I had thick and thin, fast and slow, and lumps and bumps going into the mold. I even poured some batter from the opposite side of the mold .   I’m keeping my fingers crossed!

@earlene I hope the hand starts feeling near 100% soon.  Soap making is not hand friendly.  When I was dealing with a trigger finger in my non-dominant hand this past winter, it would get really sore when I made soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 23, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I had so much fun making soaps for the challenge that I decided to make today’s beer soap as a modified OPW.  I did what I could to produce unevenly accelerating batter portions using a non-swirl recipe, colloidal oats, different color cocoa powders and a mildly accelerating FO. I had thick and thin, fast and slow, and lumps and bumps going into the mold. I even poured some batter from the opposite side of the mold .   I’m keeping my fingers crossed!


Oh Im looking forward to seeing your creation' Love your soap designs .


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 23, 2021)

Based on the YT videos I watched, the secrets to fine feathering are using thin batter and making fairly fast passes along the mold.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 23, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Based on the YT videos I watched, the secrets to fine feathering are using thin batter and making fairly fast passes along the mold.



In 1st video I noticed how good she cut loaf dwn the center horizontally with no guide most impressive. Your colors are very similar to hers but better' imho .  
2nd video first time of seeing gromwell C02 extract for purpel color' pretty.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 23, 2021)

Thanks @Peachy Clean Soap . I made a powdered gromwell root infusion, but didn’t get it started until about a month after my other infusions and it was still on the weak side when I tested it before I started the challenge soaps.   I am totally unfamiliar with CO2 extracts.  Gromwell extract looks pricey, *here*, but I guess it depends on how much is needed for the desired color.  It might be fun to give it a try.

P.S. I think she’s making a cut to release the soap from the bottom of the mold.  When I first saw that my thought was WHOA, what was that?  I *think*, but I’m not not 100% sure that she’s running the wire along the hard surface of the bottom piece of the mold.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 23, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks @Peachy Clean Soap . I made a powdered gromwell root infusion, but didn’t get it started until about a month after my other infusions and it was still on the weak side when I tested it before I started the challenge soaps.   I am totally unfamiliar with CO2 extracts.  Gromwell extract looks pricey, *here*, but I guess it depends on how much is needed for the desired color.  It might be fun to give it a try.
> 
> P.S. I think she’s making a cut to release the soap from the bottom of the mold.  When I first saw that my thought was WHOA, what was that?  I *think*, but I’m not not 100% sure that she’s running the wire along the hard surface of the bottom piece of the mold.


Wow that is pricey' beautiful though. thx for your link  Update' I think I'd infuse the dry root too.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 23, 2021)

Doh! So I made my attempt using my new T&S. Stupid me miscalculated on the capacity of the new mold. Perhaps the soap came out fine and it’s definitely skinny but not tall.


----------



## earlene (May 23, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> In 1st video I noticed how good she cut loaf dwn the center horizontally with no guide most impressive.


If you put that portion of the video into slow motion, it really looks like she is simply using the wire cutter to release the soap from the board, like @Mobjack Bay  said.  When she pulls the soap away, there is only the board below and not another layer of soap.  (You can speed up or slow down how fast the video plays in the Settings - gear icon).


The_Phoenix said:


> Doh! So I made my attempt using my new T&S. Stupid me miscalculated on the capacity of the new mold. Perhaps the soap came out fine and it’s definitely skinny but not tall.



I think you and I and one other person did the same thing, ending up with short soaps.  I calculated the after-cure net weight of mine, and they are going to be about 1-3/4 ounces each, probably less once I bevel them!  Fine for travel soaps or samples, but too small for home bathing or showering.  I am going to have 15 tiny soaps.  I don't intend to make that mistake again with this T&S mold!


ETA:  


mommycarlson said:


> Thank you Earlene!!  I hope you are able to get your hand to cooperate and get a soap poured





Mobjack Bay said:


> @earlene I hope the hand starts feeling near 100% soon.  Soap making is not hand friendly.  When I was dealing with a trigger finger in my non-dominant hand this past winter, it would get really sore when I made soap.



Thank you both.  I wanted to make tacos for the last few days, so that's what my hand did today.  I'll prep the colorants tonight, so I can soap again tomorrow & let it go at that.  My hand feels fine at the moment, but I still have my OT exercises to do, so making soap today would be too much for my thumb.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 23, 2021)

Gosh - ALL the soaps are lovely on the entry thread.  How are we ever going to choose?  It's amazing how many looks you can get from the one type of pour.  I want them all!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 23, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> My non entry soaps. First up is scented with Fresh Lemon Sugar from RE. Colors are all from Nurture. Lemon Chiffon, Eye Of The Tiger, Lemon Drop, and Celadon. Not enough difference between Lemon Drop and Lemon Chiffon.
> 
> Accelerated on me so by the time I got to the orange it just came out in a plop.
> 
> ...


Love both of these Mommy!  I see you poured them down the same spout that you poured out of - is that how you get the more solid distinctions between each colour?  It's a really nice effect.  I poured mine halfway between the spout and the handle to get a stripey effect.


----------



## gardengeek (May 23, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> This was exactly my mistake - I divided up my colors a little bit to get the effect I was after, which isn’t in the spirit of the challenge. Some videos on youtube do that as well, but it wasn’t allowed for this challenge. I’m hoping I’ll have time for another attempt as I’m babysitting my granddaughter today (yippee!) but if not I had fun practicing!



Me too! I'm thankful I caught it before the entry thread closes. My 4th try is now poured and wrapped up for nighty night...LOL!

The entries are all so beautiful! Such talent for sure!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Love both of these Mommy!  I see you poured them down the same spout that you poured out of - is that how you get the more solid distinctions between each colour?  It's a really nice effect.  I poured mine halfway between the spout and the handle to get a stripey effect.


Thank you Kiwi! I did pour out of the same spout that I poured my batter into.  I have done the initial pour on the side then poured out of the spout and have had different effects. I want the feathery effect but so far it has eluded me  I can't seem to get the right batter consistency.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Gosh - ALL the soaps are lovely on the entry thread.  How are we ever going to choose?  It's amazing how many looks you can get from the one type of pour.  I want them all!!!


Ditto That'


----------



## glendam (May 23, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are the soaps I‘m not entering for the challenge.
> 
> For the first soap, which had four layers, the colors are quite interleaved. The layers were poured at 90 deg from the spout of a batter bowl (2000 ml).  This was a huge pouring vessel compared to batch size (450 g oils) and the spout is broad.  The batter for each color was passing through/over the spout simultaneously for much of the pour.  The colorants are indigo, annatto, with a little AC added to the darker indigo layer. The soap is scented with lemongrass EO.
> 
> ...


These look like really cool rock formations, reminds me of pictures of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Vicki C (May 24, 2021)

earlene said:


> Now, as to my non-entry, I have decided my first attempt won't be entered. So I have to try again.  Maybe tomorrow.  My hand is very sore today and I barely slept last night, so doubt I can manage more than a bit of set-up; maybe I'll prep the colors.  The mold is already prepped, so the hand pain from doing that is out of the way.


I don’t know you but I wish I (or someone) could help you! How frustrating.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 24, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Gosh - ALL the soaps are lovely on the entry thread.  How are we ever going to choose?  It's amazing how many looks you can get from the one type of pour.  I want them all!!!


I too find it particularly difficult this time. Especially when looking at the bars that didn't make it into the competition and are collecting in this thread … C'mon, that's the stuff you're _turning down?_

I'm half annoyed, half glad, that I restricted myself to a single attempt.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (May 24, 2021)

Another non-entry:  In response to several requests for an unscented soap, I made one using the OPW technique.  No problems with fragrance-related acceleration or ricing (haha!).  

It's a lard-based goat milk soap with NS Copper Penny, Celestial Silver, Hello Spring, and TD.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2021)

Hey Peeps! I'm currently in the process of reviewing the entry thread. I'll try to clarify a few things for everyone as I go along so that if you need to correct entries you still can, or if you need to remake for an entry you can. I'll also send PM's specifically.
One thing I do want to note is that for the "one pot" entry photo, it should be the view from the top of the pot - I think some of you got it right, some have not.




As part of getting the technique correct is the layering of colors in the pot, entries without this photo will not be included in the final voting. If you do not have this picture, I hope you have time to do another entry!

To clarify a question that someone asked in their entry - if you do several pours, essentially a layered technique, that is allowed, but you will need to have the in the pot picture for each pour included in the entry, especially if you do different colors in each layer.

ETA: *Reminder: NO COMMENTING in the entry thread. Please keep your comments in the challenge signup thread.*


----------



## SPowers (May 24, 2021)

I want to apologize for making comments in the Entry Thread.  I did not know this was a 'rule' until today when I received a very rough (and rude) 'dressing down' for my infraction.  I am a 'big-picture' kind of person who doesn't always read every word when perhaps I should.  Hence the reason my OPW is ineligible.  I made the decision to limit myself to 1 entry only in these challenges so perhaps next time I'll be more diligent in reading all the rules.
Thanks for the very nice comments above - they are appreciated and keep the 'fire' alive!


----------



## AliOop (May 24, 2021)

@SPowers sorry to hear this! I also have accidentally posted a comment on an entry thread, even though I HAD read the rules and DID know better. I just forgot which thread I was on.  

Your soap is always lovely, and although it is against my best interest in eventually making it into the top three, I do hope you will participate again next time.


----------



## glendam (May 24, 2021)

amd said:


> Hey Peeps! I'm currently in the process of reviewing the entry thread. I'll try to clarify a few things for everyone as I go along so that if you need to correct entries you still can, or if you need to remake for an entry you can. I'll also send PM's specifically.
> One thing I do want to note is that for the "one pot" entry photo, it should be the view from the top of the pot - I think some of you got it right, some have not.
> View attachment 57658
> 
> ...


This is Interesting, just my 2 cents, when I did this for the Soap challenge club last year, only the last color poured was visible from the top, and what was important then, was to have the colors layered from the side view.  But I suppose this sample picture is more of a pour on a mold rather than of the pouring vessel?  Either way I look forward to seeing all the entries.


----------



## SPowers (May 24, 2021)

Thanks, I will definitely participate in future... and I will make this one again at some point!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 24, 2021)

glendam said:


> This is Interesting, just my 2 cents, when I did this for the Soap challenge club last year, only the last color poured was visible from the top, and what was important then, was to have the colors layered from the side view.  But I suppose this sample picture is more of a pour on a mold rather than of the pouring vessel?  Either way I look forward to seeing all the entries.


That is exactly why I took my photo the way I did. Because my pitcher is semi clear and you could see my layers. From the top you could only see the one color.  I'm really bummed my entry doesn't count. I can't switch to one of my others because I already posted them as non entries.


----------



## glendam (May 24, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> That is exactly why I took my photo the way I did. Because my pitcher is semi clear and you could see my layers. From the top you could only see the one color.  I'm really bummed my entry doesn't count. I can't switch to one of my others because I already posted them as non entries.


Yes, the only way to see multiple colors on top is if you are making a small batch, and perhaps with more than 3 colors.  I hope they allow your entry as the angle of the photo was not specified (from what I recall) in the instructions.  Either way I hope you had fun trying this technique, now I am curious about your other entries, I am going to go look them up!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Based on the YT videos I watched, the secrets to fine feathering are using thin batter and making fairly fast passes along the mold.



Yes, I remember it being a fast move back and forth, which made it messy but fun.  I was intrigued to read about pouring slowly and thought that maybe it worked both ways.  It would be interesting to compare both results if someone attempted it both ways.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 24, 2021)

glendam said:


> Yes, the only way to see multiple colors on top is if you are making a small batch, and perhaps with more than 3 colors.  I hope they allow your entry as the angle of the photo was not specified (from what I recall) in the instructions.  Either way I hope you had fun trying this technique, now I am curious about your other entries, I am going to go look them up!


You're right, I thought I was misunderstanding or didn't read all the rules. Here is the rule about the picture of the pouring pot photo:

3. Your entry will have two photos. The first of at least two bars from your batch, and the second of your main pot before pouring.

It doesn't say it has to be from above. Did I miss something?


----------



## Tara_H (May 24, 2021)

My non-entries:

The first attempt - batter far too thin.




Second attempt, and almost my entry, but the third is a better execution of the vision.



Random natural colour soap



The original-ish plan, with moon embed. Not quite happy with the colours on this but in any case it doesn't fit the rules.  If I was doing it again I'd swirl white and pink together before layering, and try to make the pink much thicker than the rest to get it to make the kind of blobby swirls I got in the second attempt.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I did not know this was a 'rule' until today when I received a very rough (and rude) 'dressing down' for my infraction.


Unfortunate that you thought it was rude. At least I can keep the drama private. This rule is clearly stated in both threads, but continues to be an issue - oftentimes by the same members - every month. Please consider one of the reasons that we keep comments out of the entry thread is for the ease of the challenge moderator, so that when the voting survey is created we do not have to "wade through" many comments to see each entry.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 24, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> my favourite of the 3 attempts I made for this challenge!


Not sure yet if this is _my_ favourite too, but so what.

How did you get such straight lines? Didn't you incline the mould in the beginning much? And/or did you cut parallel to the OPW moving direction instead of perpendicular? IMHO, the long sides of the bars are decent, but the short side steals them the show.


----------



## Tara_H (May 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not sure yet if this is _my_ favourite too, but so what.
> 
> How did you get such straight lines? Didn't you incline the mould in the beginning much? And/or did you cut parallel to the OPW moving direction instead of perpendicular? IMHO, the long sides of the bars are decent, but the short side steals them the show.


Glad you like it!  Yep, the lines are all about the cut  my only regret is that the yellow element ended up off-centre and didn't "make the cut" so to speak...


----------



## amd (May 24, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> After re-reading the rules for this challenge again, I think this may be what @amd means when she states to pour each colour "*fully*" down the same place. In other words, pour the whole portion of each colour before changing to the next colour. Can you please clarify @amd ?


I apologize for the late response to this - I didn't get to the forum at all over the weekend other than to open the entry thread.
Yes, as you say KiwiMoose, the entire portion of each color must be poured before the next color is added to the pot. In the case of one entry, that pour was done with fine alternating pours and does not meet that criteria. I have not gotten through the full entry thread, but I did notice one other that had alternating colors, so I am reviewing this with another moderator, taking into consideration the lack of clarity in the rules. If you have gotten a message from me regarding your entry being a qualifying entry, I will be confirming by end of day May 24 CST. Thank you for your patience! I apologize for the misunderstanding. 



mommycarlson said:


> It doesn't say it has to be from above. Did I miss something?


I am also reviewing this as well with the other moderators. There were two reasons for the "one pot" picture - first to show that the batter was poured down the side of the pot in the same location for each color, and second to show if all colors were poured fully in the pot. It did not occur to me that a side shot would be taken (probably because I don't have clear pots!), or that only one color would be seen from the top view. My three attempts did not have that happen, so I based the pic requirement on my experience and what I felt needed to be seen to accurately judge the OPW technique. (or in some cases learn, as where you pour the soap into the pot and out of the pot can vary creating different looks for the soap)


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 24, 2021)

Made my final attempt. It’s resting for the cut tomorrow.

I’m not used to making such small batches of soap and used too much oil to disperse the colors for yesterday’s soap so it was super soft and sticky. Did better today to economize the amount of oil I used for to mix the colors. I like the results of yesterday’s soap so I cut the bars and used an oval shaped cutter to make embeds for a future batch of soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 24, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> My non-entries:
> 
> The first attempt - batter far too thin.
> View attachment 57661
> ...


Love that first attempt and I don't think it was too thin at all!  Beautiful.It's another version of the type of look you can get from OPW.  Some of the challenge entries are even thinner than that.
The only reason my lines were a bit thicker was because in the YT clip she said to let the batter sit and thicken a bit to get the distinct lines.  So that's what I did.  It nearly killed me waiting! I'm not a patient person.  But I now see that pouring thin is beautiful in itself, so will try that next time I attempt a OPW.  In fact, I'm gonna try thin, clumpy, some thin colours mixed with thick colours etc - the possibilities are endless!



glendam said:


> Yes, the only way to see multiple colors on top is if you are making a small batch, and perhaps with more than 3 colors.  I hope they allow your entry as the angle of the photo was not specified (from what I recall) in the instructions.  Either way I hope you had fun trying this technique, now I am curious about your other entries, I am going to go look them up!


I think it depends more on the vessel type.  My entry batch was the usual size (1kg or 2 pounds), and the non-entry was 1.5 kg.  In both you can see all the colours easily from the top because i actually used my soap mixing bowl as my pouring bowl ( i.e - poured it all out to mix the colours, cleaned the bowl out and then poured them all back in again).  It's a wide bowl so the colours layered beautifully into circles within circles.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not sure yet if this is _my_ favourite too, but so what.
> 
> How did you get such straight lines? Didn't you incline the mould in the beginning much? And/or did you cut parallel to the OPW moving direction instead of perpendicular? IMHO, the long sides of the bars are decent, but the short side steals them the show.


Yes!  When you make the face cuts parallel to the long edge of the mold, you get the “thin line pour” effect. These bars aren’t quite OPW because I didn’t add all of the batter to the pot at once, but I’m pretty sure that they’re from a single loaf that was cut two ways.


----------



## peachymoon (May 24, 2021)

So, I wasn't able to make a 3rd attempt and my second was poured a bit thin, so it's not perfect. I'm not sure if it qualifies at all, do I submit it anyway or can I send it to OP to see if it qualifies first? @amd I feel like I'm just submitting my HW to show my participation. xD But just wanna know what I should do!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 24, 2021)

I needed a dizzying array of stunning soaps to erase my Monday work day woes.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## AliOop (May 24, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Yes!  When you make the face cuts parallel to the long edge of the mold, you get the “thin line pour” effect.


I did that accidentally with my OPW soap. My cutter only cuts 9 bars at a time, and my loaf is 12 bars long. I must have turned the extra "chunk" sideways before cutting, as I definitely got the straight line look on those bars. I'm still deciding whether to post that attempt as my entry, or to try again before the deadline. I don't need more soap, but I believe I can do better if I can keep all three colors fluid, instead of just two.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 24, 2021)

AliOop said:


> The center two bars at the back have fairly straight lines, because I accidentally turned the last chunk sideways before cutting. I actually like those the best, although I realize they aren't technically the OPW style for which we are aiming.


Well, you're not alone! Both in cutting “wrongly”, and in thinking these have just another twist that makes them the most interesting looking!
I was first puzzled “how did she make the streaks change colour throughout the bar???” and didn't understand until I faithfully read your comment again


----------



## glendam (May 24, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I think it depends more on the vessel type.  My entry batch was the usual size (1kg or 2 pounds), and the non-entry was 1.5 kg.  In both you can see all the colours easily from the top because i actually used my soap mixing bowl as my pouring bowl ( i.e - poured it all out to mix the colours, cleaned the bowl out and then poured them all back in again).  It's a wide bowl so the colours layered beautifully into circles within circles.


Yes, I suppose if you use a wide bowl that would happen, in that challenge though, we were encouraged to use a tall and narrow container. The entries are great!


----------



## SPowers (May 24, 2021)

amd said:


> Unfortunate that you thought it was rude. At least I can keep the drama private. This rule is clearly stated in both threads, but continues to be an issue - oftentimes by the same members - every month. Please consider one of the reasons that we keep comments out of the entry thread is for the ease of the challenge moderator, so that when the voting survey is created we do not have to "wade through" many comments to see each entry.



Not really keeping it private.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 24, 2021)

The incorrectly cut straight line bars look really cool! Happy accident...


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (May 24, 2021)

amd said:


> Yes, as you say KiwiMoose, the entire portion of each color must be poured before the next color is added to the pot. In the case of one entry, that pour was done with fine alternating pours and does not meet that criteria.


I am pretty sure my entry is the one you are referring to. I did not pour the entire portion of each color. If my entry is not included then so be it. Not sure why either way makes much of a difference except for the fact that i guess i didn’t follow the “rules”. It’s one of my best design results if not my best so certainly won’t let it bother me if I am not included.


----------



## AliOop (May 24, 2021)

@Guspuppy your entry is so delightfully whimsical; there is kokopelli, frolicking on the sand, next to the sea. Definitely the colors went the way they were supposed to go!



SoapDaddy70 said:


> I am pretty sure my entry is the one you are referring to. I did not pour the entire portion of each color.


About half the entries have the same issue, and had I been creative enough to consider the possibility, I probably would have done the same. It does make for some beautiful soap, yours included.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2021)

To clear up two confusing issues currently in the challenge:

Issue 1: the One Pot pic. I apologize for not stating clearly the expectation for the picture POV. Pictures taken from the side of the pot will be allowed as long as 
1) the pot is clear "enough" that the layers can be seen in it and 
2) it clearly shows the spot where soap was poured into the pot. 
@mommycarlson your entry is good, I will follow up with you with a PM in case you don't see this 

Issue 2:  alternating colors in the one pot is allowed as long as the pours are not short pours. Two entries that were being questioned were @Peachy Clean Soap  and @SoapDaddy70 they are being allowed as they are equal to the other color pours in the pot, and are not repeated more than 2x.

Short pours such as this are not in the scope of the OPW technique: (notice that all the colors are repeated multiple times)





 Why? The OPW objective is to create feathering of the colors between the layers by layering batter in a pouring vessel and using one continuous wall pour. The longer color pours will do that and the feathering would clearly be created by pouring into the mold. Pouring with multiple little layers would feather almost regardless of pour technique just because it wouldn't take much to get the batter in those tiny amounts to do that.

I hope this helps clear up any confusion for what is and isn't a good entry. All entries are good at this time, one entry was removed as disqualified because it followed the ribbon pour technique. If I sent you a message previously and your entry is still in the entry thread, I will follow up as needed with a second message to confirm.

I apologize for all the confusion, being a challenge hostess/coordinator/whatever is always walking a fine line of "did I give enough information or limit their imaginations" and sometimes not seeing the forest for the trees. I appreciate the heck out of everyone's patience! 

If you haven't made your challenge soap, there's still time!


----------



## Guspuppy (May 24, 2021)

Thank you @AliOop! I had to look up kokopelli, but once I saw it I knew it.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> I'm not sure if it qualifies at all, do I submit it anyway or can I send it to OP to see if it qualifies first? @amd I feel like I'm just submitting my HW to show my participation. xD But just wanna know what I should do!


If you want to PM me, please do! Especially if my most recent post does not clear up the requirements for you. If it's not a good entry, there is still time to try again, or share it here. I'm actually getting ready to post my lollipop swirl fail .


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 24, 2021)

Thank you, @amd, for clearing that up for those whose entries are in question.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 24, 2021)

Yes! thank you AMD


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> My non-entries:
> 
> The first attempt - batter far too thin.
> View attachment 57661
> ...


Love picture 3' awesome


----------



## Tara_H (May 25, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I don't think it was too thin at all! Beautiful.It's another version of the type of look you can get from OPW. Some of the challenge entries are even thinner than that.


Thanks! It's a different look than some, for sure, but not what I was going for 
The effect I was trying to get was more like what you can see in the naturally coloured soap between the pink and yellow sections; gradually fading/feathering from one to the next. Ironically that was the only soap that really produced the effect!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

@amd 
Now Im confused' can you take a look at my entry & let me know if its correct? I poured down the side of the bowl' " Switching Colors "But Poured In Same Spot" after each pour" switching colors in order.
I Didn't Pour "ALL" OF FIRST COLOR" before switching to Second Color & POUR "All" OF SECOND COLOR" Before switching to Third & Final Color and POUR "ALL"  OF THIRD COLOR. 

Thank you for clarifying' I may make another entry'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

@ Amd Thank you for clarifying. 

Appreciate all you have done for this challenge..


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @amd
> Now Im confused' can you take a look at my entry & let me know if its correct? I poured down the side of the bowl' " Switching Colors "But Poured In Same Spot" after each pour" switching colors in order.
> I Didn't Pour "ALL" OF FIRST COLOR" before switching to Second Color & POUR "All" OF SECOND COLOR" Before switching to Third & Final Color and POUR "ALL"  OF THIRD COLOR.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying' I may make another entry'





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @ Amd Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Appreciate all you have done for this challenge..


It's official! after careful consideration " I'll be Re-Submitting A New "Soap & Picture For Our OPW Challenge" 
.


----------



## dibbles (May 25, 2021)

I have pictures taken. I will be posting my entry later today or tomorrow. I'm recovering from surgery, so it all depends on my energy level. In the meantime, here is a picture of my favorite batch. My pre-pour pot picture didn't clearly show that all colors were poured in the same spot, so I'll use the other batch I made for my entry. The FO is Earth Meets Sky from Nurture, and all colors are from NS as well - Mocha Brown, Maya Gold, Winter White and Sky Blue.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I have pictures taken. I will be posting my entry later today or tomorrow. I'm recovering from surgery, so it all depends on my energy level. In the meantime, here is a picture of my favorite batch. My pre-pour pot picture didn't clearly show that all colors were poured in the same spot, so I'll use the other batch I made for my entry. The FO is Earth Meets Sky from Nurture, and all colors are from NS as well - Mocha Brown, Maya Gold, Winter White and Sky Blue.
> View attachment 57728


So beautiful Dibbles!  So did you and @Mobjack Bay pour with really thin batter to get it to look like that?


----------



## dibbles (May 25, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> So beautiful Dibbles!  So did you and @Mobjack Bay pour with really thin batter to get it to look like that?


Thank you. My batter was pretty thin. I split at barely emulsion to color and I let it sit to get to thin trace before pouring. My pouring speed was moderate. Also, I meant to also note that the batter was poured into the bowl at about 1:30-2:00, with 12:00 being the spout.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 25, 2021)

Ever since I have this aerial photograph as a PC desktop wallpaper, all soaps appear to attempt copying that view.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 25, 2021)

Working with this darned T&S mold is giving me unexpected challenges. After 20 hours, I pulled yesterday’s batch out of its nest and it was still warm. Like, really warm. That is unusual for me. And it was REALLY soft. Another unusual thing. What I’ve gathered is that it went into gel later than normal, which is why it was still warm. Maybe because it’s skinny?

I was feeling impatient so I cut the bars anyway and they were very squishy. Too squishy. Put them on a silpat over my sprouting mat covered with an overturned styrofoam cooler to get them warm again.

I need to stop doing these challenges. I could swear I said that two or even three months ago. I end up getting obsessed and super frustrated. And I honestly don’t have time or resources. 

I would have been a one and done had I remembered to take a photo of the pouring vessel pre-pour. But nooooooo.

Please don’t let me participate in the June challenge.


----------



## earlene (May 25, 2021)

amd said:


> To clarify a question that someone asked in their entry - if you do several pours, essentially a layered technique, that is allowed, but you will need to have the in the pot picture for each pour included in the entry, especially if you do different colors in each layer.
> 
> ETA: *Reminder: NO COMMENTING in the entry thread. Please keep your comments in the challenge signup thread.*



Thank you, I have decided to do a layered pour for my second attempt.  I hope it turns out better than my first attempt, which was too gloppy thick by the time it was all in the mold.

Even though this thickened up toward the end, because I am moving so darn slow, at least it had nothing to do with me over SB'ing.  

I got both top-down-in-the-pour-pot shots in two different pots, in fact.  The first pot I used, I had originally bought to pour the ribbon pour way-back-when (for that challenge) and forgot why I didn't use the pot again.  I remembered why this morning when the soap started spilling all out around and over the sides of the very long spout (it's got a long spout sort of like watering can).  So my second pour-pot was just a plane measuring cup I normally use for small batches.  And I used a different order for the colors in the 2 different layers.  I am really looking forward to seeing how this attempt turns out.



glendam said:


> This is Interesting, just my 2 cents, when I did this for the Soap challenge club last year, only the last color poured was visible from the top, and what was important then, was to have the colors layered from the side view.  But I suppose this sample picture is more of a pour on a mold rather than of the pouring vessel?  Either way I look forward to seeing all the entries.





KiwiMoose said:


> I think it depends more on the vessel type.  My entry batch was the usual size (1kg or 2 pounds), and the non-entry was 1.5 kg.  In both you can see all the colours easily from the top because i actually used my soap mixing bowl as my pouring bowl ( i.e - poured it all out to mix the colours, cleaned the bowl out and then poured them all back in again).  It's a wide bowl so the colours layered beautifully into circles within circles.



I think there are at least 4 factors.  Thickness of soap batter; Height of receiving vessel; Narrowness of receiving vessel; and How the receiving vessel is held during the pour (straight up or tilted).  

And of course, as @amd said, not all pots are clear, so taking a side shot would not have worked with my tall & thin pot this morning, although it would with the second shorter one because it was clear.


----------



## violets2217 (May 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I don't need more soap


Does anyone here really "NEED" more soap? LOL! You should definitely try again though... I like seeing you soaps and this pour is so fun!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 25, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> So beautiful Dibbles!  So did you and @Mobjack Bay pour with really thin batter to get it to look like that?


Ditto what @dibbles wrote. I feel like my batter was borderline thin trace when I layered it for pouring.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 25, 2021)

Mine as well. Just barely stable emulsion – if I hadn't put myself into troubles with my stupid false-trace-prone recipe. Half of my last two layers didn't even flow out of the pot but stayed in there  I can't wait until the challenge is over, to try again with a more well-behaving recipe!
My observation was that thin batter will basically bring out all colours at once and give very thin, rhythmical feathering, so it works best with few high-contrast colours. Thicker batter gives more spontaneous-lively “painting” effects, enables large gradients and sketchy, irregular surprises everywhere. Worst of both worlds when one of the colours decides to thicken up too early…


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I have pictures taken. I will be posting my entry later today or tomorrow. I'm recovering from surgery, so it all depends on my energy level. In the meantime, here is a picture of my favorite batch. My pre-pour pot picture didn't clearly show that all colors were poured in the same spot, so I'll use the other batch I made for my entry. The FO is Earth Meets Sky from Nurture, and all colors are from NS as well - Mocha Brown, Maya Gold, Winter White and Sky Blue.
> View attachment 57728


Ooohhhh thats pretty .


----------



## gardengeek (May 25, 2021)

My fails because I didn't follow directions 

1st try - I disqualified myself because I split the blue into two layers  This was my thinnest pour. At first I hated it but it's growing on me.








2nd try - Again, I disqualified myself because I did a mica drizzle over the purple layer  This try was my thickest pour and least favorite.







3rd try - I especially disqualified myself because I divided 3 colors into 7 equal layers. It is my favorite though  






For a technique that looks so easy, it has really tried my patience. I've ordered a new TS 1lb mold for future tries as it was cumbersome (and expensive) trying a new technique in a 4.5lb mold.

Everyone's entries are FABULOUS!!! It's going to be very hard to choose the top 3.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

My goodness' 2nd try at the OPW challenge' Total Fail.  No such luck having a smooth pour, It was A Plopping Kinda Situation.  But It Smells Good



gardengeek said:


> My fails because I didn't follow directions
> 
> 1st try - I disqualified myself because I split the blue into two layers  This was my thinnest pour. At first I hated it but it's growing on me.
> 
> ...


I love try number 3 too, pretty.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 25, 2021)

@gardengeek I love #3, too. Did you adjust the mold in 4 steps?  I’m wondering how you achieved the concentric ring effect.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 25, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> My fails because I didn't follow directions
> 
> 1st try - I disqualified myself because I split the blue into two layers  This was my thinnest pour. At first I hated it but it's growing on me.
> 
> ...


Love number three too - the colours are awesome!  Yes please explain how you did that pour because I want to try it


----------



## Vicki C (May 25, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Working with this darned T&S mold is giving me unexpected challenges. After 20 hours, I pulled yesterday’s batch out of its nest and it was still warm. Like, really warm. That is unusual for me. And it was REALLY soft. Another unusual thing. What I’ve gathered is that it went into gel later than normal, which is why it was still warm. Maybe because it’s skinny?
> 
> I was feeling impatient so I cut the bars anyway and they were very squishy. Too squishy. Put them on a silpat over my sprouting mat covered with an overturned styrofoam cooler to get them warm again.
> 
> ...


I’m feeling the same, I made four attempts this month and today was feeling a little foolish for being so obsessed and dissatisfied with attempt #4. My soap backlog is getting... full. But I’ll probably do the June challenge!


----------



## gladysjones (May 25, 2021)

3rd attempt is in the cpop!! With 3 days to spare. Wasn't sure I was going to make it. Now I have 3 days to get it unmolded and cut. Came out much nicer this time I'm anxious to see it.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 25, 2021)

I am in awe of all the entries and the non entries!! Wowza!! So beautiful!!


----------



## gardengeek (May 25, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @gardengeek I love #3, too. Did you adjust the mold in 4 steps?  I’m wondering how you achieved the concentric ring effect.



I poured the layers into the pouring pitcher at about the 3:30 position to avoid the raised measurements on the inside of the bowl. The pitcher is not round either - dimensions are ~7 3/4" from spout edge (inside the bowl) to the handle edge and 7 1/4" from side to side. My entry soap was poured from the same pitcher but I loaded it at the 2 o'clock position. As you can see below, the batter was really getting thick by the time I finished pouring into the mold. I left the ripples on the top because I didn't want to disturb the design, I'm glad I did because the design goes all the way thru to the top. I tend to swirl too deep.


----------



## gardengeek (May 25, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay
My notes say, "I poured the batter into the mold slowly, may have been too slow because the batter got so thick. Had trouble dropping the mold back down flat. Kept it angled pretty much the whole pour."

ETA colors used in #3: Ballet Slippers (MM), Siren's Song (NS), and Granny Smith Green (WSP-CC)


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I have pictures taken. I will be posting my entry later today or tomorrow. I'm recovering from surgery, so it all depends on my energy level. In the meantime, here is a picture of my favorite batch. My pre-pour pot picture didn't clearly show that all colors were poured in the same spot, so I'll use the other batch I made for my entry. The FO is Earth Meets Sky from Nurture, and all colors are from NS as well - Mocha Brown, Maya Gold, Winter White and Sky Blue.
> View attachment 57728


Sooooo pretty,  

@The_Phoenix 
I cannot say I'll try & talk you out of joining June Challenge' Its kinda like the more the merrier  .


----------



## violets2217 (May 25, 2021)

Goodness gracious, can we close the entry thread already?!?! The competition is getting fierce! So many beautiful soaps!!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 25, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> I poured the layers into the pouring pitcher at about the 3:30 position to avoid the raised measurements on the inside of the bowl. The pitcher is not round either - dimensions are ~7 3/4" from spout edge (inside the bowl) to the handle edge and 7 1/4" from side to side. My entry soap was poured from the same pitcher but I loaded it at the 2 o'clock position. As you can see below, the batter was really getting thick by the time I finished pouring into the mold. I left the ripples on the top because I didn't want to disturb the design, I'm glad I did because the design goes all the way thru to the top. I tend to swirl too deep.
> 
> View attachment 57751
> 
> ...


So you didn't pour four times to get that effect?  It was all from one bowl?  I'm still a bit confused as to how you did it.


----------



## gladysjones (May 25, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Goodness gracious, can we close the entry thread already?!?! The competition is getting fierce! So many beautiful soaps!!!!


Noo!   I haven't put mine in yet.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

@violets2217 No, not yet! My entry soap is scheduled for its debut tomorrow. Never got around to taking suitable photos. I’m relieved to be done monkeying with the design.

My challenge with this design (besides waiting three weeks for the mold to arrive) was getting the consistency just right. I did two batches that were the perfect fluidity but forgot to take the container photos.  Those were created using my regular 9-bar mold. Then I made another attempt when the T&S came in and LOVED the colors but I was simultaneously getting myself and daughter ready for prom so I miscalculated on the capacity and only filled it 3/4 full. 

My entry soap came out not exactly as I expected. Frustrated, I consulted with my daughter (she has a knack for telling me what I don’t want to hear which is usually what I also need to hear ) who thought I should recreate one of my first two soaps to submit but to heck with that. I need to just accept that my soap is “enough” and submit it. 

The story of my last soap, which will be my entry soap, is that I wanted to have varying fluidities to create different effects with each color. So that when they poured into the layering container, they didn’t all lie perfectly. Thereby also failing and building differently into the mold. So two colors were to emulsion, one to light trace, and another thick trace. While I achieved that, i think having two colors just to emulsion has something to do with the very soft soap. I even experienced for the first time ever a “”zap” while doing a zap test. ☠ So I’m guessing it’s just barely an emulsion. No biggie. I’ll just throw it into a box and forget about it for a good long while and see what happens.

As my mom likes to say, that’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## DKing (May 26, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I have pictures taken. I will be posting my entry later today or tomorrow. I'm recovering from surgery, so it all depends on my energy level. In the meantime, here is a picture of my favorite batch. My pre-pour pot picture didn't clearly show that all colors were poured in the same spot, so I'll use the other batch I made for my entry. The FO is Earth Meets Sky from Nurture, and all colors are from NS as well - Mocha Brown, Maya Gold, Winter White and Sky Blue.
> View attachment 57728


This is pure perfection to my eyes!  So beautiful!


----------



## Vicki C (May 26, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I have pictures taken. I will be posting my entry later today or tomorrow. I'm recovering from surgery, so it all depends on my energy level. In the meantime, here is a picture of my favorite batch. My pre-pour pot picture didn't clearly show that all colors were poured in the same spot, so I'll use the other batch I made for my entry. The FO is Earth Meets Sky from Nurture, and all colors are from NS as well - Mocha Brown, Maya Gold, Winter White and Sky Blue.
> View attachment 57728


If this isn’t even your entry batch, I’m in awe!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 26, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> If this isn’t even your entry batch, I’m in awe!


IKR?


----------



## gardengeek (May 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> So you didn't pour four times to get that effect?  It was all from one bowl?  I'm still a bit confused as to how you did it.



No, I poured all the batter into my pouring pitcher (pink, green, teal, pink, green, teal, pink) and then poured slooowwwllly into the mold until all the batter was empty from the pouring pitcher. I had the mold propped up on an angle and noted that I had a hard time dropping it back down so poured all the batter with the mold propped up. The mold is deep enough and there's enough batter that doesn't get poured into the mold that I can leave it propped for the whole pour. 

I honestly don't know what created the effect and am highly doubtful I could create it again. 

FO was Salty Mariner from BeScented.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2021)

DKing said:


> This is pure perfection to my eyes! So beautiful!


Thank you!


Vicki C said:


> If this isn’t even your entry batch, I’m in awe!





KiwiMoose said:


> IKR?


Thank you! It would have been my entry if my pre-pour picture had been correct.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2021)

I’m looking at all the entries and non entries and noticing that most of them have a layered look with the last color poured on the bottom of the soap. In the videos they even talk about that. Then I look at my attempt (non entry, forgot picture) and don’t see that. It instead looks layered from the side more so. I realized today why that is...I think anyway. Lol. 






I used a pretty wide spouted pitcher for the pour so all the colors were coming out at the same time mostly. Just an observation for anyone who wants a different look. Here’s the pitcher I used and the soap again.


----------



## amd (May 26, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> I am in awe of all the entries and the non entries!! Wowza!! So beautiful!!


I know! They make my shared soap pictures look pretty pitiful. I'm taking another stab at this tonight. I mean it this time...


----------



## Vicki C (May 26, 2021)

Ok I have cut attempt #4 and am 90% happy.
Pre-pour photo - CHECK. 
Soap layers poured at same spot - CHECK.
Soap colors poured in all at once - CHECK.
If I were to make another entry  (no, no Vicki, no) I would pour the batter in just to the right of the spout, at say 30 degrees on the circumference or about 1:00. My batter was perfect, but there was a whole lot of one color pouring which didn’t match my vision. But now I know!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

My non-entries. I forgot to take photos of the pouring containers for the first two attempts, which is the only reason neither of them made it into the entry thread. 

Thank goodness someone shared the idea of putting a piece of tape  over the mold or I’d have forgotten for every attempt.


----------



## KimW (May 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My non-entries. I forgot to take photos of the pouring containers for the first two attempts, which is the only reason neither of them made it into the entry thread.
> 
> Thank goodness someone shared the idea of putting a piece of tape  over the mold or I’d have forgotten for every attempt.View attachment 57799
> View attachment 57793
> View attachment 57794


Love the first one!  Looks like ocean waves ETA: over a Hawaiian Sunset.  So pretty.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

KimW said:


> Love the first one!  Looks like ocean waves ETA: over a Hawaiian Sunset.  So pretty.


Thank you! I love them so much. 

I think they look like a tsunami. I have a rational/irrational fear of tsunamis. Rational because tsunamis are dangerous but irrational because I’ll likely never find myself in the midst of one. My fear is so strong that I have an “end of times” tsunami nightmare once a month where I’m trying to outrun one with my family.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you! I love them so much.
> 
> I think they look like a tsunami.




Hokusai – The Great Wave off Kanagawa

If I squint, I can even see the boat with the anxious rowers.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 57816
> 
> Hokusai – The Great Wave off Kanagawa
> 
> If I squint, I can even see the boat with the anxious rowers.


Exactly!


----------



## AliOop (May 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My fear is so strong that I have an “end of times” tsunami nightmare once a month where I’m trying to outrun one with my family.


Advance apologies for the post hijack... but two decades ago, I had tsunami dreams for the entire year before my then-husband left me for the person with whom he'd been having an affair all that time. Despite his constant reassurances that nothing was wrong, that everything was fine, and that I was being silly, I knew something was desperately wrong. In the dreams, he and I were always doing something together, and I'd turn around to see the tsunami wave towering over us out of nowhere. Those dreams stopped immediately once he left, and I haven't had one since.

I'm not trying to imply that the same thing is going on for you, but I do believe dreams can be powerful indicators that something important needs our attention. And PS - it was crushing at the time, but his departure was a blessing in disguise since now I'm married to my best friend who is a far better person in every way.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Advance apologies for the post hijack... but two decades ago, I had tsunami dreams for the entire year before my ex-husband left me for the person with whom he'd been having an affair all that time. Despite his constant reassurances that nothing was wrong, everything was fine, and I was being silly, I knew something was desperately wrong. In the dreams, he and I were always doing something together, and I'd turn around to see the tsunami wave towering over us out of nowhere. Those dreams stopped immediately once he left, and I haven't had one since.
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that the same thing is going on for you, but I do believe dreams can be powerful indicators that something important needs our attention. And PS - it was crushing at the time, but his departure was a blessing in disguise since now I'm married to my best friend who is a far better person in every way.


First, @AliOop, thank you for sharing such a personal story. That means a lot to me. I actually know why I have a recurring tsunami dream—I have it much less than I used to. My daughter is severely dyslexic and her freshman year was very traumatic socially and academically. At the same time, my husband had a very large tumor removed from his thyroid and although it was benign, I was TERRIFIED that it could develop into something more. You see, my father had a tumor removed from his neck that was malignant and he’d suffered two more bouts of cancer before succumbing to it just a month shy of my daughter’s birth. 

I felt like I was drowning in fear and anxiety. The weight I had put on myself to keep my family happy, healthy, and safe was causing me to buckle. I liken it to playing an emotional never-ending game of “52-card pickup.” The cards are all flying around me and I’m scrambling to pick them all up, while they never get neatly put back into a deck.

I can say with 100% certainty that my husband is not having an affair. Our marriage is the healthiest state it has ever been. And my daughter graduates next week from high school. Honestly, the three of us are all breathing easier knowing that she made it through the toughest four years of her life. We’re experiencing a collective lightness in being. And it’s lovely. ❤


----------



## AliOop (May 26, 2021)

@The_Phoenix  ... awww thank YOU for sharing your story! From your previous posts, I was sure there was nothing like an affair going on in your marriage, but it sounds like you hit the nail on the head with all the other health scares and life stressors. During the daytime, we can compartmentalize in order to put one foot in front of another... but when we are sleeping at night, our brain says, "My turn now!" -- and all kinds of stuff comes out.

Anyway, I'm so glad that your loved ones have turned the corner on hard times and are now in a season of peace. Whew!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’m looking at all the entries and non entries and noticing that most of them have a layered look with the last color poured on the bottom of the soap. In the videos they even talk about that. Then I look at my attempt (non entry, forgot picture) and don’t see that. It instead looks layered from the side more so. I realized today why that is...I think anyway. Lol. View attachment 57777
> View attachment 57778
> I used a pretty wide spouted pitcher for the pour so all the colors were coming out at the same time mostly. Just an observation for anyone who wants a different look. Here’s the pitcher I used and the soap again.
> [/QUOTE
> Really pretty


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 26, 2021)

We need a 'care' icon like on fb


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My non-entries. I forgot to take photos of the pouring containers for the first two attempts, which is the only reason neither of them made it into the entry thread.
> 
> Thank goodness someone shared the idea of putting a piece of tape  over the mold or I’d have forgotten for every attempt.View attachment 57799
> View attachment 57793
> View attachment 57794


Love your 1st pict'


----------



## DKing (May 26, 2021)

I just reread the rules to make sure I don't mess up my entry.  Its going to have to be a "one and done" since time got away on me again, but at least I will get something done before the deadline.    Just waiting on my oils to cool a little more before I start.  
@The_Phoenix   I must agree with the others....that first one is gorgeous!


----------



## DKing (May 26, 2021)

Ok....well that didn't go as planned.  The batter went thick fast and then I couldn't find my phone that I purposely reminded myself to put near the counter specifically to take a picture  Still can't find my phone.  Had to call my son to take a picture which was using up valuable pouring time.  And yep, more of a pop than a pour.    Hopefully I will have time for a second try.  Meh!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 26, 2021)

DKing said:


> Ok....well that didn't go as planned.  The batter went thick fast and then I couldn't find my phone that I purposely reminded myself to put near the counter specifically to take a picture  Still can't find my phone.  Had to call my son to take a picture which was using up valuable pouring time.  And yep, more of a pop than a pour.    Hopefully I will have time for a second try.  Meh!!


Could be that you have a beauty in the mold!


----------



## DKing (May 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Could be that you have a beauty in the mold!


I hope so!  I actually do think it will be pretty because of the colours, and it smells great!  Hopefully there won't be any, or at least too many, air bubbles in it.  It definitely will not look like a one pot wonder, sadly.  I have done several of them and they have always gone nicely, but I do think I chose a recipe that has thickened fast on me before.  My mistake, and hopefully tomorrow after I wash my equipment up, I can be pickier with my previous recipes and find a really slow mover this time.  I will pick the one that says OPW as I know that one worked super well before.  
And holy meno-brain.  I totally forgot that my battery was dying on my phone so I had put it in my room to recharge so I could take the picture!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 26, 2021)

I once walked around and around my kitchen in circles trying to locate my phone using “find my phone” on my iPad.  It was in my back pocket


----------



## earlene (May 27, 2021)

I cut try #2 yesterday and at first I could not even see the planned & poured distinct layers.  Probably because I used the exact same colors, though in a different order.  When I checked the bars later, I did see evidence of the second layer, but it is not as distinct as I thought it would be. No thin lines, but I knew I wouldn't get them because I was still using the same soap formula which thickens while my hand makes me soap like an uncoordinated newbie.  Please, don't take offense anyone new to soap-making.  I am sure most of you are well coordinated, but I am still only about 7 weeks post-surgery on my dominant thumb & pinky finger, and less than a month since the cast was removed and a mere 3 weeks into rehap therapy for said dominant hand. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!  But don't worry, I will overcome.  It'll take a while, but it will happen.

What I'd really like get as a result is something like *@violets2217's entry*.   I do adore the look of that result!  Or something like this one from *I Dream in Soap*:



But I would also like to use a very thin batter to get the look of *Tree Marie's Cradle Canyon soap* featured in the video in the first post for this challenge. I adore the that look as well, which several of you have so obviously mastered with your cooperatively thin batters.  So I'll definitely be trying again with a very slow moving formula. 

Because I still wasn't quite happy with it, better, but still what I wanted, I ALMOST talked myself into making another batch.  But thankfully, I had a therapy session to go to, and chose to let it be.

@gardengeek, your #3 attempt is stunning, even if it doesn't qualify.  It's definitely a soap to take pride in.


gardengeek said:


> 3rd try - I especially disqualified myself because I divided 3 colors into 7 equal layers. It is my favorite though
> View attachment 57748



Next time I try this I'll probably do a Castile so I have plenty of time to work with it (as long as I don't use pomace OO, that is.) I almost convinced myself to do another batch, but managed to resist so I could rest.  Later today, I'll bevel & clean up, take photos & call it done. There's still plenty of time to decide if they are worthy of posting in the Entry Thread, but I'll probably enter them simply as a matter of principle.  I know they will pale in comparison to the excellent entries already posted; they sure can't compete with the rejects posted here.  But I will definitely be doing this one again and one day hope to master the technique.  So thank you to @amd for this challenge.  I'll say it sure was more of a challenge than I ever thought it was going to be!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

Ok this is it' 4th And Last try @ this OPW Design.  My colors seem to set up at different times making the pour next to impossible.  My 1st try was (  beginners luck  ) .
Update:
Yesterday I was so frustrated w/ OPW 3rd attempt knowing it was a complete fail, it overheated & begin to split' so I put it in the freezer for two hours' then after removing it I cut it! Yes Its Possible To Cut Your Soap The Same Day From Start To Finish. .

Update: 
After reviewing my 2nd attempt I decided to enter it' Three try's is enough.  As soon as I find the link I'll post.


----------



## amd (May 27, 2021)

My 4th and 5th tries were epic fails. One FO accelerated so it wasn't even pourable. The other was pourable but not enough to flow correctly into the mold.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 27, 2021)

amd said:


> My 4th and 5th tries were epic fails. One FO accelerated so it wasn't even pourable. The other was pourable but not enough to flow correctly into the mold.


It's the story of my OPW life


----------



## Vicki C (May 27, 2021)

This is why I am afraid to use fragrances, rather than EOs - I’m wary of acceleration! I know that most vendors say if something accelerates, but yesterday I way making something that required a fluid pour and added a fragrance that wasn’t SUPPOSED to accelerate - batter instantly turned gloppy and unpourable.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> This is why I am afraid to use fragrances, rather than EOs - I’m wary of acceleration! I know that most vendors say if something accelerates, but yesterday I way making something that required a fluid pour and added a fragrance that wasn’t SUPPOSED to accelerate - batter instantly turned gloppy and unpourable.


I've noticed that some colors tend to accelerate batter also


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I was inspired by the rock formations in the Valley of Fire State Park near Las Vegas, Nevada, as in the last photo.


Please get me wrong. I absolutely _LOVE_ how your soap came out (in particular the sky with the cirrus clouds!) 
But still I think you're doing these rock formations a tiny bit of injustice when you try to reduce them to mere three colours. They are so unbelievably gorge-ous by themselves that it would warrant an own challenge to tackle their look. You have put high ambitions in your soap as a whole, so that the striped sandstone just couldn't play the lead role. (Not sure if OPW would be the right technique for this at all.)
I apologise when this might sound a bit hard. But on the other hand, you have wisely used that magical little word “inspired by” (not “attempting to duplicate”), that rightfully nullifies any nagging  The red is as red as your memories have retained it, not as some random camera caught some random lighting, displayed on some random screen.


----------



## AliOop (May 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> This is why I am afraid to use fragrances, rather than EOs - I’m wary of acceleration! I know that most vendors say if something accelerates, but yesterday I way making something that required a fluid pour and added a fragrance that wasn’t SUPPOSED to accelerate - batter instantly turned gloppy and unpourable.


I’ve had the same thing happen. I think an FO’s acceleration is recipe-dependent; if you use different oils or even percentages than other testers, your results will vary.

But I’ve also had EOs accelerate, esp florals (ylang!) and anything with eugenol (cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, etc.) even in tiny amounts. So usually I leave my challenge soaps unscented bc I don’t want to risk it.


----------



## Vicki C (May 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Please get me wrong. I absolutely _LOVE_ how your soap came out (in particular the sky with the cirrus clouds!)
> But still I think you're doing these rock formations a tiny bit of injustice when you try to reduce them to mere three colours. They are so unbelievably gorge-ous by themselves that it would warrant an own challenge to tackle their look. You have put high ambitions in your soap as a whole, so that the striped sandstone just couldn't play the lead role. (Not sure if OPW would be the right technique for this at all.)
> I apologise when this might sound a bit hard. But on the other hand, you have wisely used that magical little word “inspired by” (not “attempting to duplicate”), that rightfully nullifies any nagging  The red is as red as your memories have retained it, not as some random camera caught some random lighting, displayed on some random screen.


Well funny you should say that as I didn’t like how red it looked in this photo, (brighter than IRL), but decided not to mess with it - and it would be fun to in fact try to replicate the beautiful sandstone colors. Here are my first three tries in chronological order L-R. I love the first one, but I poured into different locations in the pot (insert disqualifying buzzer HERE). Also, I used a red clay which I thought would be appropriate but it turned out to have big particles that I tried to strain out. Not sure why it looks pink, it is more sandstone-ee in the jar. The second one was a fail, poured too early, and forgot to take a jug photo (BUZZER). I had tried to be clever and use rhubarb for the red but it came out pinker than I had achieved other times when I have used it. The third I like quite a lot and thought I had followed the rules but I had a few layers of white and red, which was not how it was supposed to be done (BUZZER). If I were to make a fifth I would make a few different sandstone colors and would pour at 1:00, as I said. But life is full of imperfections! Well, my life anyway.


----------



## Tara_H (May 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I’ve also had EOs accelerate


You probably know this already, but just in case, and for anyone else - if you need extra working time, citrus EO like lime and grapefruit will slow down your batter pretty considerably!


----------



## AliOop (May 27, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> You probably know this already, but just in case, and for anyone else - if you need extra working time, citrus EO like lime and grapefruit will slow down your batter pretty considerably!


Always good to share those tips


----------



## SPowers (May 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Well funny you should say that as I didn’t like how red it looked in this photo, (brighter than IRL), but decided not to mess with it - and it would be fun to in fact try to replicate the beautiful sandstone colors. Here are my first three tries in chronological order L-R. I love the first one, but I poured into different locations in the pot (insert disqualifying buzzer HERE). Also, I used a red clay which I thought would be appropriate but it turned out to have big particles that I tried to strain out. Not sure why it looks pink, it is more sandstone-ee in the jar. The second one was a fail, poured too early, and forgot to take a jug photo (BUZZER). I had tried to be clever and use rhubarb for the red but it came out pinker than I had achieved other times when I have used it. The third I like quite a lot and thought I had followed the rules but I had a few layers of white and red, which was not how it was supposed to be done (BUZZER). If I were to make a fifth I would make a few different sandstone colors and would pour at 1:00, as I said. But life is full of imperfections! Well, my life anyway.
> 
> View attachment 57848



They are all nice but love #3!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Always good to share those tips


Love the Heads up' Much Thx


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 27, 2021)

Played around with my T&S mold with OPW ombré technique.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 27, 2021)

@Vicki C 

Thank you so much for sharing your “travel to Nevada”! So sorry that hitting the red hue did annoy you so much, didn't want to dig you too much. I know too well that hitting the “right” hue to one's ideas can be a beast, and then there is gel/cure that once again alters everything…
The “rock” of your third is closest to your inspirational photo (and fantastic on itself, regardless if it violates the verbatim rules or not), but your fourth OPW is, IMHO, the cleanest and most “picturesque” one (best sky!), and totally deserves being submitted!


----------



## Vicki C (May 27, 2021)

SPowers said:


> They are all nice but love #3!


Thank you! I loved it too, and was getting better at the technique, but I didn’t follow the rules.


----------



## Vicki C (May 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Vicki C
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your “travel to Nevada”! So sorry that hitting the red hue did annoy you so much, didn't want to dig you too much. I know too well that hitting the “right” hue to one's ideas can be a beast, and then there is gel/cure that once again alters everything…
> The “rock” of your third is closest to your inspirational photo (and fantastic on itself, regardless if it violates the verbatim rules or not), but your fourth OPW is, IMHO, the cleanest and most “picturesque” one (best sky!), and totally deserves being submitted!


You’re kind, thank you. The red doesn’t bug me that much, just a little.  My husband was living in Vegas for a while, we enjoyed a lot of hiking and exploring, it’s just beautiful out there. Too hot in the summer, and I’m not one for the “strip“ but you can travel an hour in any direction and get to so much natural beauty. I loved making the soap and remembering those adventures. And it really does smell nice, too. ☺


----------



## Vicki C (May 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Played around with my T&S mold with OPW ombré technique. View attachment 57855


I LOVE this. I have never made an ombré soap but I think I get the idea. I want to copy you!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I LOVE this. I have never made an ombré soap but I think I get the idea. I want to copy you!


It’s a really fun technique and OPW is a really good vehicle for it. I want to do all the colors now.

A few tips. I kept adding a little bit of TD to lighten it but next
time I want to add uncolored batter instead and see what the result is like. 

Next I’m going to do yellow. It’s my favorite color.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 27, 2021)

Just cut my soap made yesterday using my new favourite style - OPW.  Went for a thinner batter this time and quicker pour - loving it.
Used White tea and jasmine FOs which smell


 soooooo good.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Played around with my T&S mold with OPW ombré technique. View attachment 57855


One Word ( Stunning )


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just cut my soap made yesterday using my new favourite style - OPW.  Went for a thinner batter this time and quicker pour - loving it.
> Used White tea and jasmine FOs which smellView attachment 57860
> soooooo good.


Omg beautiful


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

This is my first entry of OPW which I replaced for another entry.  Thought I'd share. Notice the Picts how different the color looks & same exact soap' just different lighting.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 27, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap 
Just discovered your new submission! 
That's a crazy and super-creative design, wow!

Somehow you were able to still edit your entry, which is on the one hand good (keeps the submission thread clean), but I nearly would have missed it, if you hadn't make above annotation.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap
> Just discovered your new submission!
> That's a crazy and super-creative design, wow!
> 
> Somehow you were able to still edit your entry, which is on the one hand good (keeps the submission thread clean), but I nearly would have missed it, if you hadn't make above annotation.


Glad You Caught It. Yay & Thank You .  What I did to change Picture & New Description' I chose "Edit" then deleted previous pictures' & edited description of New Soap" then added New Soap Pictures' & Saved.


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2021)

So pretty @KiwiMoose


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap
> Just discovered your new submission!
> That's a crazy and super-creative design, wow!
> 
> Somehow you were able to still edit your entry, which is on the one hand good (keeps the submission thread clean), but I nearly would have missed it, if you hadn't make above annotation.


thanks for the link @ResolvableOwl - I had missed it too!
WOW @Peachy Clean Soap that is AMAZING!  I bet you're pleased you made that one.


----------



## Tara_H (May 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> thanks for the link @ResolvableOwl - I had missed it too!
> WOW @Peachy Clean Soap that is AMAZING!  I bet you're pleased you made that one.


Wow, that is indeed something else! @Peachy Clean Soap I think you just invented a new concept!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Wow, that is indeed something else! @Peachy Clean Soap I think you just invented a new concept!!


Awww much Thx so appreciate it . I think It would be hard to replicate' but I'm gonna try.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> thanks for the link @ResolvableOwl - I had missed it too!
> WOW @Peachy Clean Soap that is AMAZING!  I bet you're pleased you made that one.


Awwww so nice Thx


----------



## Zing (May 27, 2021)

@Vicki C I just saw your entry and love it and the story behind it.  Just days before the world imploded from 'rona, we were at a family wedding in Las Vegas.  Our group were uber-strip people so my wife and I treasured the day we went to Red Rock Canyon -- it was a welcome change from shoulder to shoulder crowds, blinking lights, and noise.  Your color choices capture it all!  Well done.


----------



## Vicki C (May 27, 2021)

Zing said:


> @Vicki C I just saw your entry and love it and the story behind it.  Just days before the world imploded from 'rona, we were at a family wedding in Las Vegas.  Our group were uber-strip people so my wife and I treasured the day we went to Red Rock Canyon -- it was a welcome change from shoulder to shoulder crowds, blinking lights, and noise.  Your color choices capture it all!  Well done.


Oh, that sounds nice! Yes we went to Red Rock many times. The Spring Mountains west of Vegas are wonderful too. I love the bristlecone pines, ancient twisting trees growing right out of bedrock.
ETA I think my aversion to the strip goes with the other thread about heightened sensitivity - I can’t handle the noise and lights either.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 27, 2021)

@Vicki C Love it! I drove through that area last year on my way back from seeing my bff in CO. I had to stop every half mile from the border of Utah to that very area to take a photo because it was so stunning. I drove through AZ to NM to CO on the way there. That was beautiful, too.


----------



## AliOop (May 27, 2021)

The entries are all slaying me - how are we ever going to vote? And the non-entries in this thread are just as swoon-worthy. So much talent here!!


----------



## Zing (May 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh, that sounds nice! Yes we went to Red Rock many times. The Spring Mountains west of Vegas are wonderful too. I love the bristlecone pines, ancient twisting trees growing right out of bedrock.
> ETA I think my aversion to the strip goes with the other thread about heightened sensitivity - I can’t handle the noise and lights either.


Yes, your post reminded me of that other fascinating thread about senses!  We had a wonderful time in Las Vegas.  I knew that our group loved the action and activity and crowds -- and I did too but in moderation.  And that one street where the entire "sky" was a video screen was truly, truly magical.  Hitting the spa, Red Rock, and a lovely art gallery at Caesar's Palace balanced out my introvert self.

I am in awe of the Entry thread, now I'm supposed to review _this _thread for more beautious photos??!!  I can't keep up, people!!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just cut my soap made yesterday using my new favourite style - OPW.  Went for a thinner batter this time and quicker pour - loving it.
> Used White tea and jasmine FOs which smellView attachment 57860
> soooooo good.


This is just lovely. Calming colors.


----------



## peachymoon (May 27, 2021)

So many lovely soaps! I slightly lament choosing not to make a third attempt for the challenge, but I will definitely try it again in the future. I'm so inspired by the color combos!


----------



## gardengeek (May 28, 2021)

@KiwiMoose and @The_Phoenix love, love, love them both!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 28, 2021)

Does anyone know how I can submit a different photo for the challenge? Going to try to take a better photo before the deadline.  I believe I’ve done it before but I don’t recall.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Does anyone know how I can submit a different photo for the challenge? Going to try to take a better photo before the deadline.  I believe I’ve done it before but I don’t recall.


Hello Phoenix' though i'm not techie. I'll explain what i did to change my picture.
Went to my post lower left corner I choses "Edit" scrolled up to photo entry selected Delete then scroll back to bottom about middle of page select save.  your picture or pictures's should be deleted.  do the same if you want to change your description for your soap' go to bottom of page select "Edit" scroll to your description move your curser from bottom back spacing tell your paragraph is deleted' then go back to bottom select save' and your description should be gone.  then re-submit your new soap details' select your photo's then save it. Hope this works for you.  Your on a time schedule in regards how long you can change your Photo, once voting begins you cant change your entry. Voting starts sometime today. so hurry


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 28, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap My post is too old so I cannot edit it. And anyway, I decided to leave it as it is. It’s not like a better photo will magically make my soap look better than it is.


----------



## amd (May 28, 2021)

Reminder!!! Entry thread closes in 9 hours (from time of this post, not from the time that you read it )!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap My post is too old so I cannot edit it. And anyway, I decided to leave it as it is. It’s not like a better photo will magically make my soap look better than it is.


Gosh darn it' well you tried. your soap looks fab' not to worry.


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap My post is too old so I cannot edit it. And anyway, I decided to leave it as it is. It’s not like a better photo will magically make my soap look better than it is.


You should verify with @amd and if she agrees to adding a new photo, you can re-submit in a new post at the end of the entry thread.  The other option is to ask an admin to change old photo to new photo, but you have to be very specific and include a link to the post in which you want the new photo to replace the old photo.  If you go this route, make sure to indicate which exact image you want replaced so you don't lose the other required image.

Just got done with the final clean-up and photo shoot of my entry soap.  Just waiting for Picasa to upload the newest photos from the card.  It looks like I haven't uploaded any photos since last fall!  Then I'll post.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 28, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just cut my soap made yesterday using my new favourite style - OPW.  Went for a thinner batter this time and quicker pour - loving it.
> Used White tea and jasmine FOs which smellView attachment 57860
> soooooo good.



Beautiful!


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap My post is too old so I cannot edit it. And anyway, I decided to leave it as it is. It’s not like a better photo will magically make my soap look better than it is.


You can ask the mods for help, or you can submit a new photo in a new post, and ask that it be used for your entry photo.


----------



## SPowers (May 28, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just cut my soap made yesterday using my new favourite style - OPW.  Went for a thinner batter this time and quicker pour - loving it.
> Used White tea and jasmine FOs which smellView attachment 57860
> soooooo good.



Gorgeous!


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

I made a second attempt with different colors (Hollywood Pink, Purple Vibrance, and TD), scented with BRV. This time, the pink really clumped up on me, and pretty much ended up as a big blob on top. I like it, but not enough to change entries, so here it is.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 28, 2021)

Looks so much like red cabbage! 








						File:Rødkål (7809127020).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				



In fact, one of my very early design ideas was to make a red cabbage-alike soap bar. But then @earlene pointed out that it's forbidden by EU law to imitate food


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Looks so much like red cabbage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet you made the sushi rice entry last month... 

PS - we all know you are a rebel  so don't try to deny it.

PSS - it does look like red cabbage for sure! Should I look for a Cooked Cabbage FO?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Does anyone know how I can submit a different photo for the challenge? Going to try to take a better photo before the deadline.  I believe I’ve done it before but I don’t recall.


Same for me. I just posted a new reply into the challenge thread, with a hopefully explicit enough wording to make clear that this is my new submission.

That said, I can hardly imagine how you would want to improve your photo. It's beautiful as it is, and it's a matter of superficial visual taste, not of soap quality, if one likes or dislikes some vignetting.


----------



## glendam (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Does anyone know how I can submit a different photo for the challenge? Going to try to take a better photo before the deadline.  I believe I’ve done it before but I don’t recall.


Your entry is so cool, very interesting effect with different trace levels!


----------



## glendam (May 28, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Well funny you should say that as I didn’t like how red it looked in this photo, (brighter than IRL), but decided not to mess with it - and it would be fun to in fact try to replicate the beautiful sandstone colors. Here are my first three tries in chronological order L-R. I love the first one, but I poured into different locations in the pot (insert disqualifying buzzer HERE). Also, I used a red clay which I thought would be appropriate but it turned out to have big particles that I tried to strain out. Not sure why it looks pink, it is more sandstone-ee in the jar. The second one was a fail, poured too early, and forgot to take a jug photo (BUZZER). I had tried to be clever and use rhubarb for the red but it came out pinker than I had achieved other times when I have used it. The third I like quite a lot and thought I had followed the rules but I had a few layers of white and red, which was not how it was supposed to be done (BUZZER). If I were to make a fifth I would make a few different sandstone colors and would pour at 1:00, as I said. But life is full of imperfections! Well, my life anyway.
> 
> View attachment 57848


These turned out great, but your entry soaps are definitely so impressive, you really captured the feel and scenery from the inspiration source.  Your efforts paid off for sure!


----------



## KimW (May 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I made a second attempt with different colors (Hollywood Pink, Purple Vibrance, and TD), scented with BRV. This time, the pink really clumped up on me, and pretty much ended up as a big blob on top. I like it, but not enough to change entries, so here it is.
> 
> View attachment 57918


I was thinking they looked like Zebras!  So pretty.


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

KimW said:


> I was thinking they looked like Zebras!  So pretty.


Thanks! Zebras sound so much more appealing than red cabbage, although I'm not sure a Zebra FO would smell any better than a cabbage FO.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 28, 2021)

KimW said:


> I was thinking they looked like Zebras!  So pretty.


Can't unsee it now too! Maybe the lighting has tricked me into some Rorschach-like extroversion of my subconsciousness (just like it did with you as well!).



AliOop said:


> Thanks! Zebras sound so much more appealing than red cabbage,


Ohh, you haven't tried my fabulous red cabbage kimchi yet!


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Can't unsee it now too! Maybe the lighting has tricked me into some Rorschach-like extroversion of my subconsciousness (just like it did with you as well!).
> 
> 
> Ohh, you haven't tried my fabulous red cabbage kimchi yet!


I'd love to try your kimchi! 

I do not, however, want a kimchi FO in my soap, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 28, 2021)

FYI, the only soap I threw away in recent time, without the slightest bad conscience, was an attempt to carry over the beautiful purple colour of said kimchi into soap. Cabbage + lye = 
Not only the colour quickly decayed from blue over olive into an unsightly pale beige, but the smell, though not overly intense, was repellent, literally obnoxious.


ETA: To be fair, I don't know for sure if it's the cabbage (or another of the vegetables) that smells so disgusting, or something that the bacteria have produced during fermentation, or both. But I somehow also have zero motivation to find this out.


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> FYI, the only soap I threw away in recent time, without the slightest bad conscience, was an attempt to carry over the beautiful purple colour of said kimchi into soap. Cabbage + lye =
> Not only the colour quickly decayed from blue over olive into an unsightly pale beige, but the smell, though not overly intense, was repellent, literally obnoxious.


I'm gagging while reading this...


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> PSS - it does look like red cabbage for sure! Should I look for a Cooked Cabbage FO?


But then you'll probably never be able to replicate the same design.

I'm totally amazed at the completely different looks you can get with the OPW.  They are all beautiful in their own unique way.


----------



## gladysjones (May 28, 2021)

Well. I have to submit my 3rd attempt, but I am in no way satisfied with it. I finally got a 'thinner' trace but still to thick for the nice pretty fine swirls I see in all the other entries. Beautiful entries I might add!! Everyone did a fantabulous job . And I can appreciate it so much more knowing the time and energy that is involved. I may try to improve upon myself. But then there's the anticipation for next month challenge   anyhow. I just wanted to say great job everyone!!! Looking forward to the next and to me not procrastinating


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2021)

I was in the middle of uploading my photos for the entry thread when Hubby started moving furniture around and vacuuming and all kinds of activity that made it impossible for me to work on the entry.  I'm irritated as hell right now because not only did I have to stop what I was doing and take my vacuum cleaner apart and try to fix it because it started smelling like it was burning.  But the worst thing is he let Kitty Baby run out the door after dark.  I'm so darned angry right now I can barely contain myself.

So I'll come back later and post here.  I don't think it matters that I didn't get to post my entry, but I really wanted to at least do the write up and stuff.  Ah well, I'll go sit outside in the cold in the dark and wait for her return.  And watch for the foxes so I can scare them off if they come around.


----------



## Guspuppy (May 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Played around with my T&S mold with OPW ombré technique. View attachment 57855



This. Is. FABULOUS!!! I love it so much! Green is my favorite color too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> I was in the middle of uploading my photos for the entry thread when Hubby started moving furniture around and vacuuming and all kinds of activity that made it impossible for me to work on the entry.  I'm irritated as hell right now because not only did I have to stop what I was doing and take my vacuum cleaner apart and try to fix it because it started smelling like it was burning.  But the worst thing is he let Kitty Baby run out the door after dark.  I'm so darned angry right now I can barely contain myself.
> 
> So I'll come back later and post here.  I don't think it matters that I didn't get to post my entry, but I really wanted to at least do the write up and stuff.  Ah well, I'll go sit outside in the cold in the dark and wait for her return.  And watch for the foxes so I can scare them off if they come around.


Oh im sorry to hear this. I hope little kitty returns safely, I have cats & one is an outdoor cat but is not out after dark' the times he decides to go roaming im setting on pins & needles tell he's back.  Big deep breaths' & try not to get overly emotionally though its hard not too.  I don't think the challenge has closed' you may have time to enter your soap.  please keep us posted on your little kitty.


----------



## DKing (May 29, 2021)

I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 29, 2021)

DKing said:


> I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way for you,  your dad and your family.


----------



## Vicki C (May 29, 2021)

glendam said:


> These turned out great, but your entry soaps are definitely so impressive, you really captured the feel and scenery from the inspiration source.  Your efforts paid off for sure!


You’re so kind. Thank you.


----------



## Vicki C (May 29, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Looks so much like red cabbage!


It really does. With beets on top. Very healthy! I think it is really lovely.


----------



## Vicki C (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> It’s a really fun technique and OPW is a really good vehicle for it. I want to do all the colors now.
> 
> A few tips. I kept adding a little bit of TD to lighten it but next
> time I want to add uncolored batter instead and see what the result is like.
> ...


That’s helpful to know. I’m going to try it today. I’m making a series of soaps for a group of ladies, four of us, who met at Girl Scout summer camp in the 70s, and we are all 60 now. This soap will be the ocean ( the camp was on the ocean), so I’ll use blues or blue/greens. I wish I had a video of what you did! What was the texture of the trace? Looks like sort of gravy-ish? (Side thought, I wonder if anyone has developed a trace scale, 1-10, with descriptions of each texture. Wouldn’t that be helpful?)
I’m obsessed with this soap, I keep staring at it and seeing ocean waves. Really lovely.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 29, 2021)

DKing said:


> I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


I'm so very sorry  .


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> That’s helpful to know. I’m going to try it today. I’m making a series of soaps for a group of ladies, four of us, who met at Girl Scout summer camp in the 70s, and we are all 60 now. This soap will be the ocean ( the camp was on the ocean), so I’ll use blues or blue/greens. I wish I had a video of what you did! What was the texture of the trace? Looks like sort of gravy-ish? (Side thought, I wonder if anyone has developed a trace scale, 1-10, with descriptions of each texture. Wouldn’t that be helpful?)
> I’m obsessed with this soap, I keep staring at it and seeing ocean waves. Really lovely.


Here’s the pouring container and the individual containers. You can see that the colors are almost identical. I was a lottle
Concerned that they wouldn’t be different enough to show up in the finished soap.







I colored the batter green and split  the darker colors in two containers. The batter on the left has added black oxide to make it a really dark green. And the one to the right of that has some of that batter mixed in.

Then I added some of the plain batter into one, added a little td to the main better, poured some of that, added a little more td, poured, added a little more td, until I had fully split the batter.

I did make some color adjustments. Then poured each into the pouring container. It was REALLY thick because of all the td I had added to adjust the color. But it actually came out nice in the soap. I moved slowly so that made a difference.

I want to do blue too. For that I think I’m going to make the batter and put half uncolored and then color the other half with blue. Instead of using td ill just add the uncolored batter. I watched a video of someone making an ombré soap using very little td. Or maybe I’ll add just a little to the uncolored batter.

I may do it today. I do want to start recording myself making soap but that sounds like a whole other headache.


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2021)

DKing said:


> I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


I'm so sorry.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

DKing said:


> I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


My thoughts are with you and your family. Sending you big hugs...


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 29, 2021)

I have been lurking here with the non-entries. All of them are so fantastic. It really does make me wish that I had more experience in CP soaping, and had the nerve to try this one out. I keep saying "one of these days" but that never seems to happen around here.  I love your detailed explanations and they really do get me enthused to try out more CP, so that one of these days I can enter. Enough that this time I am back to watching CP soaping videos from the beginning and a lot of the past challenge videos. Your enthusiasm is contagious!  Congratulations to all that have tried. I love them all.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 29, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> I have been lurking here with the non-entries. All of them are so fantastic. It really does make me wish that I had more experience in CP soaping, and had the nerve to try this one out. I keep saying "one of these days" but that never seems to happen around here.  I love your detailed explanations and they really do get me enthused to try out more CP, so that one of these days I can enter. Enough that this time I am back to watching CP soaping videos from the beginning and a lot of the past challenge videos. Your enthusiasm is contagious!  Congratulations to all that have tried. I love them all.


Thx for your kindness .  On the next challenge jump right in' full heartily putting that fear behind you. even the advance soapers have big oops & floppers' no ones soap is perfect.  Hope you decide to join the fun' in next months challenge. 
.


----------



## KimW (May 29, 2021)

DKing said:


> I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


I'm so sorry to see this, DKing.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Dad.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 29, 2021)

@The_Phoenix I had imagined how you poured the lightest batter into the One-Wonder Pot, then add a bit of dark colour, pour again, and so on. But this is just a “faux hombre”, how “disappointing” 

On a serious note: is there a reason why you started with the dark colour and toned it down with TD, instead of starting with the light colour and putting increasing levels of green into it?


----------



## Vicki C (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Here’s the pouring container and the individual containers. You can see that the colors are almost identical. I was a lottle
> Concerned that they wouldn’t be different enough to show up in the finished soap.View attachment 57941
> View attachment 57942
> 
> ...


Thank you for that guidance and the photos. Lovely colors! Good to know it was as thick as it was because I love how it looks in the soap.


----------



## amd (May 29, 2021)

Entry thread is now closed! (Sorry I'm running behind, we had stuff come up last night so I wasn't anywhere near wifi much less a laptop!) If you are signed up in this signup thread, you will get a PM with a password secure voting survey, regardless if you had an entry or not. Voting will be open from May 29-31, 2021 and the winner will be announced on June 1, 2021 (or after all votes are received, whichever comes first).. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

Edited to refer to correct thread.


----------



## violets2217 (May 29, 2021)

So I was greatly inspired by @The_Phoenix ombre soap and I’m itching to make soap... so I’m going to try it today with my green tea powder. I change the super fat in my recipe from 5% to 3% just to see the difference... anything I should prepare for? 

I’m kinda excited to vote! There are so many beautiful soaps to choose from!!!


----------



## Misschief (May 29, 2021)

DKing said:


> I am sorry that I did not make another attempt at an entry before the cut off.  I just found out yesterday that my dad has been diagnosed with lung cancer and I have been trying to process that information since then.  Good luck to the participants as there are some gorgeous entries this time around!


I'm so sorry to hear this, Dee. I will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So I was greatly inspired by @The_Phoenix ombre soap and I’m itching to make soap... so I’m going to try it today with my green tea powder. I change the super fat in my recipe from 5% to 3% just to see the difference... anything I should prepare for?
> 
> I’m kinda excited to vote! There are so many beautiful soaps to choose from!!!


I’ll be curious to see if the matcha powder adds color to the cured soap. I used spinach powder, green mica, and green oxide. It was a colorant team effort. 

Recipe was 1% sf and a 1.9:1 water:lye ratio. I knew I’d be adding oil to disperse my colorants so a lower sf ensured that I didn’t end up with a over-sf’ed soap. Also, a lower sf helped it unmold more easily. The T&S silicone liner makes unmolding a softer batch tricky. I dented my entry batch trying to get it out.


----------



## violets2217 (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I’ll be curious to see if the matcha powder adds color to the cured soap. I used spinach powder, green mica, and green oxide. It was a colorant team effort.


My matcha powder cure a brown color with dark speckles usually. I really like it for some reason. Plus I’m using a fo that cure to light tan according to the website. So we will see! I just really liked your ombré effect! Beautiful!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> My matcha powder cure a brown color with dark speckles usually. I really like it for some reason. Plus I’m using a fo that cure to light tan according to the website. So we will see! I just really liked your ombré effect! Beautiful!


Can’t wait to see how yours turns out!! Super excited to see the results!


----------



## violets2217 (May 29, 2021)

Well that didn’t go as planned. The FO accelerated a wee bit and I mixed up my measurement/color plan and it just all looks the same color... so we’ll see when I cut it, but pretty sure it not going to look anywhere near ombré or OPW- ish! 

ETA: cut picture






I do love the color... can’t wait to see how it cures!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 29, 2021)

I just got a very cautiously worded PM


			
				amd said:
			
		

> May Voting Link


May I, or may I not? 

Thank you so much @amd for hosting this amazing challenge with all its surprisingly surprising outcomes! And thank you everyone who participated (within the challenge, and outside) for all the gorgeous results!
Once again, the most difficult part of any challenge is to somehow decide for 3 and against 18 (!!!) submissions.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 29, 2021)

I couldn't resist! When my batter stayed fluid enough I hurried and grabbed the things I needed for a OPW, setting my mold into another mold box like someone here did (I can't remember sorry) and poured this watermelon soap. It acted so strangely after I poured it. The soap in the mold thickened up but the remaining batter in the pitcher stayed fluid forever. As I eased batter on top the batter was leaking a clear fluid. It all seemed to absorb back in as it was gone when I unmolded the soap. It's a new FO for me, Watermelon Sorbet from RE.  Colors are Celadon, Summer Crush and Raspberry Red mixed with Really Red. All from Nurture. 
 This try I poured on the side of the pitcher.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 29, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> I couldn't resist! When my batter stayed fluid enough I hurried and grabbed the things I needed for a OPW, setting my mold into another mold box like someone here did (I can't remember sorry) and poured this watermelon soap. It acted so strangely after I poured it. The soap in the mold thickened up but the remaining batter in the pitcher stayed fluid forever. As I eased batter on top the batter was leaking a clear fluid. It all seemed to absorb back in as it was gone when I unmolded the soap. It's a new FO for me, Watermelon Sorbet from RE.  Colors are Celadon, Summer Crush and Raspberry Red mixed with Really Red. All from Nurture.
> This try I poured on the side of the pitcher. View attachment 57975
> 
> View attachment 57972
> ...


Thats amazing' seeds & all.  

I just voted for our May OPW Challenge.  All the soap entries are fantastic and unique in their own special way, we are all winners' well done my fellow soaper's .

@amd:
Thank you for hosting our May OPW Challenge & choosing a fun design .


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

Totally unedited. First video of me soaping.  Made OPW blue ombré.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Totally unedited. First video of me soaping.  Made OPW blue ombré.


Thanks for sharing that.  It was fun to watch you in action


----------



## mommycarlson (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Totally unedited. First video of me soaping.  Made OPW blue ombré.



I was totally holding my breath when you were trying to grip that pot!! Well done


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks for sharing that.  I was fun to watch you in action


It’s REALLY weird knowing that people are watching me make soap. And it’s a REALLY long video. Does making soap really take 35+ minutes? 
Thank you for watching! Now I have to figure out how to shorten and narrate it. Hmmm.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 29, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thats amazing' seeds & all.


Thank you!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> I was totally holding my breath when you were trying to grip that pot!! Well done


My hand was a little slippery and I have little hands. Thank you for watching!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> It’s REALLY weird knowing that people are watching me make soap. And it’s a REALLY long video. Does making soap really take 35+ minutes?
> Thank you for watching! Now I have to figure out how to shorten and narrate it. Hmmm.


One picture is worth a million bucks and one video is priceless! I like the “real deal“ videos so much better than the edited ones because I learn so much more. I can’t wait to see the cut soap.  I’m sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> And it’s a REALLY long video. Does making soap really take 35+ minutes?


Yes. Tbf, I was more attentive throughout this time than with many other (shorter) videos. No stupid music, no boring chatter. Nothing for the impatient, yes, but neither is making the soap. Videos like this just tell the watchers with every unabridged second how reality really is. Would she – does she? – can't she? YES THANKS that you fished out that two stubborn crumbs of dirt out of the batter in the beginning! A “good” video would have cut such a thing out. Things happen by strategic cut, time-lapse, annoying post-processing subtitles, and magic. Not with you (except the infinite supply of spatulas ).

It's past 2am here, and this was the perfect ASMR-ish conclusion for a long day. Thanks for sharing! 

One tiny technical thing that bugged me when you beat the SB: somehow A-V is out of sync by about 100 ms. It was easy to fix for me, but so should it for you. My inner perfectionist would be very thankful if you have the chance to fix that audio delay.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes. Tbf, I was more attentive throughout this time than with many other (shorter) videos. No stupid music, no boring chatter. Nothing for the impatient, yes, but neither is making the soap. Videos like this just tell the watchers with every unabridged second how reality really is. Would she – does she? – can't she? YES THANKS that you fished out that two stubborn crumbs of dirt out of the batter in the beginning! A “good” video would have cut such a thing out. Things happen by strategic cut, time-lapse, annoying post-processing subtitles, and magic. Not with you (except the infinite supply of spatulas ).
> 
> It's past 2am here, and this was the perfect ASMR-ish conclusion for a long day. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> One tiny technical thing that bugged me when you beat the SB: somehow A-V is out of sync by about 100 ms. It was easy to fix for me, but so should it for you. My inner perfectionist would be very thankful if you have the chance to fix that audio delay.


Fix the audio delay? Ummm, that’s way above my pay grade.

Yeah, those two flecks are an embarrassment. I think they were pieces of soap. And I’ve never had that happen. Go figure, right? I saw them immediately. Normally I’d have stopped what I was doing and fish them out immediately but, seeing as I was recording myself I didn’t know what to do! I couldn’t leave them in there! 

Anyway, I hope @Vicki C got something out of the video.


----------



## earlene (May 29, 2021)

Kitty Baby got home okay last night, but before that she was so much enjoying the excitement of the moment that she bounded across the lawns for 1/2 the block and back again several times, running like a rabbit being chased.  It was as it she had taken a stimulant.  I remember a kitten we had when my boys were little, who charged around the house, climbing the walls and running along my wool drapes like in a cartoon.  It was hilarious.  Only that was indoors.

She finally came to me after Hubby went inside and I sat in a chair waiting for her and singing to her.  She was ready to come inside and eat some wet cat food.  I may have even said something along the lines of, "Kitty Baby, do you want to come in and eat?"  But either way, she came inside and I was relieved!

After I get some relief from the headache I currently have, I'll post my pics I started on yesterday.  And I'll try and decide which soaps to vote for, but I may not do that until tomorrow because I really don't want to make my headache worse.


@DKing, I am sorry to read about your Dad's diagnosis.  I do understand the shock to hear those words and what it does to a daughter and the rest of the family.  My prayers are with you.


Thank you for the challenge, @amd.  I had no idea this was going to be so hard to achieve a desired look.


----------



## Vicki C (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Totally unedited. First video of me soaping.  Made OPW blue ombré.



This was so much fun to watch! Thank you. Can’t wait to see the cut. 

It’s funny, I have the same 6 liter container, same white mixing bowl, same spatulas (smaller version) almost the same scale. I like your mini SB, mine is battery powered but yours looks niftier.



ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes. Tbf, I was more attentive throughout this time than with many other (shorter) videos. No stupid music, no boring chatter.


My husband noted that as well - “It’s nice that she doesn’t feel the need for chitchat.” Agree.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> This was so much fun to watch! Thank you. Can’t wait to see the cut.
> 
> It’s funny, I have the same 6 liter container, same white mixing bowl, same spatulas (smaller version) almost the same scale. I like your mini SB, mine is battery powered but yours looks niftier.


. My mini sb.  I love this little thing! And it’s a plug-in which I really like.

I’m excited too! Can’t wait to see yours too.


----------



## KimW (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Totally unedited. First video of me soaping.  Made OPW blue ombré.



SO cool!!  So fun.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 29, 2021)

@mommycarlson That looks good enough to eat!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 29, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @mommycarlson That looks good enough to eat!


Thank you! Straight up smells like a watermelon jolly rancher OOB, today it smells more melon-y. We'll see what it smells like after the cure


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Totally unedited. First video of me soaping.  Made OPW blue ombré.


----------



## Marsi (May 30, 2021)

too late to enter, but this is my opw attempt using rhubarb to colour a salt bar






i have enjoyed see how amazing you all have made this technique


----------



## earlene (May 30, 2021)

My too-late-to enter post:

Here is my second attempt, which was going to be entered just on principal, because I tried.  It certainly didn't come out as well as I had hoped, but thank you @amd for the challenge. 

For this try, I decided to do two layers of pours into the mold, again using a T&S mold (from cmzaha's de-stash a few months back).  I chose these 5 colors:
Glitzy Green Neon (Micas & More)
Bodacious Blue (Micas & More)
Tangerine Wow (Brambleberry)
Electric Bubblegum (Brambleberry)
Yellow Vibrance (Nurture Soap)

The first four colors are neons, and the last is not. Because the neons can get very bright, I used less that than previously so the soap wouldn't be too glaringly bright.  I used the same 5 colors in both layers, but in a different order poured into the pour-pots.  Here are the photos of the 2 different Pots, where I have identified the order the colors were poured into the pots:

First layer prep:




The arrow shows where I poured each color down the wall of the vessel.  This pot is so tall, that I had to tilt it to get the colors in and still see what I was doing. The 5 colors are visible in their individual cups toward the top of the photo.

The second layer pot using a smaller vessel:




As you can see, the batter was thickening up quite a bit by the time I poured the colors into the second layer Pot. This gave the first layer time to rest and settle a bit in the mold while I poured into the smaller vessel.

8 bars of the finished soap:







I will try to master this technique in the future.  Thank you for the challenge, amd.

Oh, I forgot to mention, I used Mahogany Teakwood FO, which actually smells like a man's aftershave and not like I was hoping it would.  Not a good match for these colors at all, IMO.  But I think my husband will be fine with that.

Oh, and now that the voting survey is fixed, I was able to vote.  21 entries and so many gorgeous soaps.  It's amazing the variations that one can get from this pour.  Everyone's entries and rejects were great!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 30, 2021)

earlene said:


> My too-late-to enter post:
> 
> Here is my second attempt, which was going to be entered just on principal, because I tried.  It certainly didn't come out as well as I had hoped, but thank you @amd for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice Visual & Description, We'll Done.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

The cut.


----------



## Vicki C (May 31, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> The cut. View attachment 58020


Very nice! Hoping to make an ocean wave OPW soap today.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 31, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Very nice! Hoping to make an ocean wave OPW soap today.


Next on my list to try too!


----------



## amd (Jun 1, 2021)

Winners:
1st place @dibbles 
2nd place @Mobjack Bay 
3rd place @Guspuppy 

So glad I didn't have to vote this month - they were all wonderful!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

amd said:


> Winners:
> 1st place @dibbles
> 2nd place @Mobjack Bay
> 3rd place @Guspuppy
> ...


@dibbles'  Congratulation Winning 1st Place! Such Beautiful Soap. Well Done 
@Mobjack Bay Congrats taking 2nd place' beautiful soap. 
@Guspuppy Awesome Taking 3rd place' Loved your soap. 

Great Job To Our Top 3 Winners. YAY


----------



## SPowers (Jun 1, 2021)

Congrats to the winners... well done.


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 1, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners! Such beautiful soaps! All of them!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners and also to everyone who participated.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 1, 2021)

Congratulations everyone, some amazing efforts there!


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Jun 2, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners! Lovely soap!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations @dibbles , @Mobjack Bay and @Guspuppy!  Beautiful soaps. It was nice to see so many participate in this challenge. So many really terrific entries!


----------



## melinda48 (Jun 8, 2021)

mommycarlson said:


> I've noticed that some colors tend to accelerate batter also


There are essential oils that accelerate too.


----------

